# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  تعليم الفوركس للمبتدئين

## هيثم الفقى

*مقدمة*
*

ليس هذا الكتاب من الكتب التي يمكن أن تقرأها وأنت مستلق على الفراش !
نعم .. ففي هذا الكتاب ستجد الكثير جداً منالمفاهيم والمعلومات الجديدة كلياً بالنسبة لك وللكثير ممن ليست لديهم خلفية فيالتعامل في البورصات الدولية .
فالكثير جداً من الناس لديهم فكرة مشوشة عنالتعاملات في البورصات المحلية والدولية على حد سواء , والكثير منهم لا يفهم حتىمبادئ العمل في البورصة هذا إذا لم نذكر من لا يعلم ماهي البورصة أصلاً ! .
وعلىالرغم من أن أخبار الأسواق المالية المحلية والعالمية تتصدر كافة وسائل الإعلام إلاإنها أخبار موجهه لذوي الخبرة في التعامل بالأسواق المالية أو من لديهم خلفيةاقتصادية واسعة .
ويظل عامة الناس بمنأى عن هذا العالم المثير الذي تدار فيهمئات مليارات الدولارات يومياً في مختلف أنحاء العالم .
ويزيد من هذا التشويشقلة الكتب والمصادر المتخصصة في تعليم مبادئ العمل في البورصات والموجهه خصيصاً لمنليس لديهم أي خبرة أو فهم للأساسيات .
نعم .. هناك ما لا يحصى من الكتب والمراجعومواقع الإنترنت التي تغطي كافة مجالات الإستثمار في الأسواق المالية ومن جميعجوانبها ولكنها جميعاً كتب موجهة لأصحاب الخبرة من الإقتصاديين أو المستثمرين . فعندما يقرأها من ليست لديه خبره فلا تزيده إلا تشويشاً وتعقيداً .
وعندما نتحدث عن مصادر التثقيف باللغة العربيةفالنقص هائل حتى في الكتب الموجهه للمتخصصين أما بالنسبة للمصادر الموجهة لغيرالمتخصصين فالمصادر باللغة العربية بكل بساطة معدومة كلياً !! .
وهذا ما جاء هذا الكتاب الذي بين يديك محاولاًتغطيته ولو جزئياً .
فهذا الكتابموجه أصلاً لمن ليست له أدنى فكرة عن البورصات وعن مبادئ العمل بها .
وهو مكرس لتعليم المبتدئين أساسيات العمل فيأكبر البورصات الدولية على الإطلاق .
بورصة العملات ! .
فهناك الكثير منالسلع والأوراق المالية التي يتم بيعها وشراءها في البورصات في مختلف أنحاء العالم .
وهناك الكثير من أساليب وأشكال هذا التداول بعضها قد يأخذ منحى أقرب للتجريد ! 
وهناك أساليب تتطلب منك أن تمتلك كامل ثمن السلعة التي ترغب في شراءها منالبورصة وهناك أساليب لا تتطلب منك سوى امتلاك جزء بسيط من قيمة السلعة التي ترغبفي شراءها !!
فليس شرطاً أن تكونمليونيراً ليسمح لك البيع والشراء في البورصات !
فبدفع جزء بسيط من السلعة يمكنك أن تشتريها ثم تبيعها مرة أخرى وتحتفظبالربح كاملاً*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لك وكأنك دفعت ثمنها كاملاً مما يعطيك الفرصة للحصول على أرباح تفوقرأسمالك بأضعاف مضاعفة وبفترة قد لا تتجاوز بضع ساعات بل أحياناً بضع دقائق** ! .
**يسمى هذا الأسلوب بالمتاجرة بنظام الهامش .وهو أسلوب يمكنك إستخدامه في كافةالأسواق المالية وعلى مختلف أنواع السلع والأوراق المالية بما فيها العملات** .
**عنطريق هذا الأسلوب يمكن لأي كان أن تتاح له فرصة التداول في البورصات الدولية بمافيها بورصة العملات** .
**يظل العائق هو المعرفة** !
**فقلة هم من يعرفون كيف يمكن العمل بهذا المجال وقلة من يعرفون بوجود هذاالأسلوب أصلاً** !!
**ليسبعد الآن** !!
**فالكتاب الذي بين يديك مخصص لتعليمكمبادئ العمل في بورصة العملات الدولية بنظام الهامش** .
**وهو موجه أساساً لمن ليسلديه أدنى فكرة عن ذلك** !! 
**نحن نعدك أنه بعد قراءتك وفهمك لهذا الكتاب ستصبحمهيئاً للعمل والمتاجرة ببورصة العملات بنظام الهامش** .
**ستصبح مهيئاً بعد قراءتكوفهمك لهذا الكتاب من أن تبيع وتشتري مئات الآلاف من الدولارات من العملات الدوليةدون الحاجة لأن تمتلك سوى بضع مئات من الدولارات** !
**ستصبح مهيئاً لفهم آلية العملفي أضخم بورصة في العالم** !
**ستصبح مهيئاً لفهم كيف يمكنك أن تجني أضعاف رأسمالكبصفقة واحدة قد لا تستغرق سوى بضع ساعات** !
**وليس ذلك بالأمر الهين على كاتبالكتاب وعلى قارئة على حد سواء لأن ذلك يتطلب منك الخوض في مفاهيم جديدة عليك كلياًقد لم تسمع بها من قبل** ! 
**تتمثلهذه الصعوبة بالنسبة لك كقارئ ليس بتعقيد هذه المفاهيم بل بكونها جديدة عليك لاأكثر**فالتعامل والمتاجرة بالأسواق الماليةوبنظام الهامش لا يتطلب معجزات والمتاجرون في البورصات لا يزيدون عنك ذكاءاً بايحال من الأحوال**كل ما هنالك إنهميعلمون ما لا تعلمه أنت** ! 
**فإذا أتيحت لك الفرصةلفهم أساسيات العمل في البورصة وبشكل تدريجي ومبسط وخالي من المصطلحات الإقتصاديةالمعقدة يمكنك وبكل بساطة من أن تصبح أحد المتاجرين في البورصة** . 
**هكذا وبكلبساطة** !
**وهذا ما ستجده في هذا الكتاب** .
**سيأخذك هذا الكتاب لتعلم التداولببورصة العملات خطوة بخطوة حيث سنبدأ بفهم الأساسيات وننتهي بفهم كافة تفاصيلوآليات العمل** .
**ولن ننتقل إلى مرحلة حتى تفهم المرحلة التي قبلها** .
**ودونالحاجة لأي مصطلحات إقتصادية معقدة** .
**فإذا فهمت ما قرأته حتى الآن يمكنك أن تفهمبقية الكتاب** !! 
**سنبدأ أولاً بشرح ماهية العمل بنظام الهامش , ستفهم مالمقصودبذلك ؟*
*ستفهم كيف يمكنك من حيث المبدأ أن تتاجر بسلعة لا تملك سوى خمسة بالمائةمن ثمنها** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وستفهم كيف يمكنك أن تحصل على الربح كاملاً من متاجرتك بتلك السلعةوكأنك كنت تمتلكها فعلياً** .
**ثم سننتقل لشرح آلية المتاجرة بالعملات** .
**ستفهممالمقصود بالمتاجرة بالعملات ؟*
*وستفهم كيف يمكنك أن تربح من شراء العملة وبيعها** .
**وستفهم كيف يمكنك أن تجنى الربح سواء ارتفع سعر العملة أم انخفض** .
**وستفهمكيف يمكنك أن تبيع وتشتري ما يعادل مئات الآلاف من الدولارات من العملات الدوليةوأنت لا تملك سوى بضع مئات من الدولارات** .
**ثم سننتقل لشرح كيفية توقع أسعارالعملات** .
**ستتعلم كيف يمكنك متابعة أسعار العملات أولاً بأول عن طريق الإنترنتمن منزلك أم مكتبك أم من أي مكان آخر في العالم** .
**ستفهم كيف يمكنك أن تتوقع أنسعر عملة ما سيرتفع أم سينخفض** .
**وستتعلم كيف تجنى الآلاف من هذا التوقع** .
**ستفهم مالمقصود بتحليل أسعار العملات** 
**وستتعلمأساسيات النوعين الرئيسين فيتحليل الأسعار المستخدمان في كافة الأسواق المالية بما فيها سوق العملات الدولية** .
**ستتعلم كيف تقرأ الرسم البياني الذي يمثل حركة العملة** .
**وستتعلم ما هي أهمالأخبار السياسية والبيانات الإقتصادية التي تؤثرعلى أسعار العملات الدولية** .
**ستعلم كيف ومن أين يمكنك الحصول على هذه الأخبار والبيانات وكيف يمكنكالاستفاده منها** .
**ثم سننتقل لشرح وتوضيح ماهية المخاطرة في المتاجرة بالبورصةالدولية للعملات** .
**ستتعلم مالمقصود بالمخاطرة وبماذا تتمثل ؟*
*ستتعلم كيفيمكنك تقليل مخاطر العمل بالمتاجرة بالبورصات بشكل عام وبالبورصة الدولية بشكل خاص , ستتعلم أهم المبادئ والقواعد التي تقلل الخطر لأقصى حد** .
**ثم سننتقل لمناقشةموقف الشرع الإسلامي من المتاجرة بالعملات في البورصة الدولية وستطلع على فتوىشريعية بهذا الخصوص وستتعلم كيف يمكنك تجنب أي محاذير شرعية في عملك بالبورصةالدولية للعملات وكيف يمكنك** .
**ولكن لا بد أن تدرك أمراً هاماً فيما يتعلق بهذاالكتاب** .
**وهو إنه لا يمكنكالاكتفاء به عندما تقرر فعلاً الخوض في عالم البورصات** .
**إن الهدف الرئيسي لهذا الكتاب هو أن يكون بوابة تفتح لكالطريق لفهم أساسيات وآليات العمل بالبورصات بشكل عام وببورصة العملات بشكل خاص** . 
**وبعد أن تكون قد فهمت الأساسيات يمكنك بعد ذلكأن تتوسع في الاطلاع النظري والممارسة العملية التي تعمل على تعميق فهمك في دقائقالعمل بالبورصة** . 
**فلا غنى عن مزيد من الاطلاع النظري وقد وضعنا في نهاية الكتابالكثير من مصادر التعلم والإستزادة سواء عن طريق الإنترنت أو عن طريق الكتبالمتخصصة** .
**فلو حاولت أن تمسك أحد هذه الكتب لتتعلم أساسيات المتاجرة ببورصةالعملات ستواجه صعوبة كبيرة في فهمها لغرابة المفاهيم والمصطلحات المستخدمة في هذهالكتب بالنسبة لك** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ولكن بعد قراءتك لهذا الكتاب ستجد سهولة كبيرة في فهم المزيدوفي توسيع اطلاعك على هذا الموضوع** .
**فالغرض من هذا الكتاب هو جعلك مهيئاً للخوض في عالم الأسواق الماليةمن أوسع أبوابه** .
**وهذا ما ستحصل عليه من اقتناءكلهذا الكتاب** .
**كيف تقرأ هذا الكتاب** 
**الكتاب الذي بين يديك هو كتاب إليكتروني يمكنكالانتقال بين صفحاته بالضغط على الوصلات التشعبية الموجوده فيه . فبمجرد أن تضغطعلى وصلة تشعبية – يمكنك أن تعرفها بالنصوص زرقاء اللون وتحتها خط – ستنتقل للصفحةالتي تشير إليها** .
**كما يمكنك الإنتقال مباشرة لأي موضوع عن طريق صفحة الفهرس وكلما عليك هو الضغط على عنوان الصفحة المطلوبة لتنتقل لها فوراً** .
**يحتوي الكتابعلى الكثير من الوصلات التي يمكنك أن تميزها كونها نصوص بلون أزرق وتحته خط وهذهالوصلات على نوعين** :
**وصلات داخلية يؤدي الضغط عليهاللانتقال إلى صفحات أخرى من الكتاب وهذه الوصلات يمكنك الانتقال إليها دون الحاجةلأن تكون متصلاً بالإنترنت** .
**وصلات خارجية يؤدي الضغط عليها للانتقال إلى مواقعأخرى على شبكة الإنترنت , لن يمكنك الوصول إلى هذه المواقع إلا عندما تكون متصلاًبالإنترنت . تجد مثل هذه الوصلات في صفحة المصادر والتي تشير لعناوين مواقع شركاتومواقع تعليمية مختلفة على شبكة الإنترنت** .
**لا شك إنه لا يمكنك قراءة هذا الكتابإلا عن طريق فتحه على جهاز الكمبيوتر ولكننا أتحنا إمكانية طباعة صفحاته ليتسنى لكقراءتها بعيداً عن جهاز الكمبيوتر أو للاحتفاظ بنسخة احتياطية من الكتاب على الورق** .
**أسلوب قراءتك للكتاب** 
**لن تواجه صعوبة في فهم محتوى هذا الكتاب** !
**فهو مكتوب بلغة مبسطة لمن ليست لديهم أي خلفية عن موضوع التعامل في البورصاتالدولية . ولقد تم ترتيب أبوابة بحيث يتم الانتقال من شرح المبادئ الأساسية إلىتفاصيل المتاجرة ببورصة العملات خطوة بخطوة** .
**ولتحقيق ذلك فإن الكتاب ملئبالأمثلة والصور التوضيحية والأسئلة والأجوبة التي نعتقد أنها قد تدور في ذهنالقارئ** .
**إقرأ الكتاب بالترتيب** !
**ولكي نضمن الاستفادة الكاملة من هذا الكتابلتحقيق الغرض منه بأن تصبح مهيئاً للعمل في بورصة العملات فإننا ننصح القارئ بقراءةهذا الكتاب بالترتيب من بداية الجزء الأول إلى نهاية الكتاب** .
**فإذا واجهتك صعوبهفي فهم بعض النقاط لا بأس أعد القراءة مرة أخرى** !
**حاول أن لا تنتقل لجزء قبل فهمالأجزاء التي قبله** .
**ولكن إذا وجدت صعوبة في فهم نقطة معينة حتى بعد قراءتها عدةمرات فتجاوزها لما بعدها** .
**لا تتوقف عندها كثيراً** !!
**فغالباً ما ستتمكن منفهم هذه النقاط بعض أن تواصل القراءة** .
**كما ذكرنا لك فإن فهم أساسيات التعامل فيالبورصات بشكل عام وببورصة العملات بشكل*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*خاص لا تحتاج لعبقرية خاصة** ! .
**فكل مافي الأمر أنها مواضيع جديدة عليك لا أكثر** .
**لذا عليك ان تهيئ نفسك لبذل بعضالجهد في القراءة والفهم وتذكر أن نتيجة هذا الجهد هي إنك ستصبح قادراً على الخوضفي عالم الأسواق المالية المثير ففهم هذا الكتاب وعلى الرغم من أنه مخصص للتعاملببورصة العملات الدولية إلى إنه سيكون خير معين لك في فهم أساسيات التداول في كافةالبورصات الأخرى كبورصات الأسهم والسلع فالمبادئ الرئيسية وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بنظامالهامش وأساليب توقع اتجاه الأسعار متشابهه في كافة الأسواق المالية على اختلافها** 
**الممارسة العملية هي الأساس** 
**تذكر ذلك دوما** !
**فبعد قراءتك لهذا الكتاب لا تتردد بالإنتقالفوراً للممارسة العملية ومشاهدة وتجربة كل شئ على الطبيعة فهي خير وسيلة للتعلمواكتساب الخبرة** .
**ولكن مهلاً** ! 
**لا تقصد بذلك بأن تباشر بعدقراءتك لهذا الكتاب بفتح حساب لدى إحدى شركات الوساطة والقيام ببيع وشراء العملاتفعلياً** 
**إياك أن تفعل ذلك** ! 
**فأمامك الكثير من الجهد الذي يجب أن تبذله فيالاطلاع النظري واكتساب الخبرة قبل الخوض في البيع والشراء الفعلي** .
**نقصدبالممارسة العملية بأن تقوم بفتح حساب افتراضي واستخدامه في البيع والشراء دون أنيكون هناك نقود فعلية كوسيلة للتدرب واكتساب الخبرة وسنحدثك عن ذلك بالتفصيل فيمابعد** .
**نقصد بالممارسة العملية هو أن تأخذ الأمر بجدية وكأنك تتاجر بأموال حقيقية .. راقب أسعار العملات .. اقرأ الرسم البياني .. ضع لنفسك توقعات لحركة السعر .. قمبعمليات بيع وشراء وهمية على الورق وباستخدام الحساب الافتراضي** .
**جرب كل شئعملياً ولا تخشى شيئاً فالتجربة هي التي ستكسبك الخبرة التي ستحتاجها للانتقالللمتاجرة بأموال حقيقية وهي التي ستمكنك من تعميق فهمك لما تقرأه في هذا الكتاب وفيأي كتاب آخر** .
**لقد وضعنا في صفحة المصادر الكثير من عناوين مواقع شركات وساطةتسمح لك بفتح حساب افتراضي والكثير من المواقع التعليمية ومواقع تقدم لك خدمةالأخبار والتقارير ومواقع تقدم خدمة الرسوم البيانية والكثير غيرها وكلها مواقعمجانية فلا تتردد من الاستفادة منها قدر مستطاعك فكل دقيقة ستمضيها في هذه المواقعستساعد أكثر على اكتساب المعرفة والخبرة لتصبح متاجراً ناجحاً في البورصة الدوليةللعملات ولا تتردد من الاستفادة من المصطحات الإنجليزية التي تعمدنا ذكرها في كلمناسبة لأنها ستساعدك في فهم ما ستقرأه في المواقع والكتب التي اشرنا لها في صفحةالمصادر** .

**قد يكون الانتقال للعمل في المتاجرة بالبورصة الدولية للعملاتنقلة مهمة في حياتك . لذا اعط الأمر ما يستحق من جهد ووقت** .
**و لا تنس أن مشوارالألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة واحدة** .
**ومشوار فهم مبادئ العمل بالبورصة الدولية للعملاتيبدأ بفهم الأساسيات** ..*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فلنبدأ العمل** ..
**ولنبدأ الفهم** ...*
*الجزء الأول**
**مبادئ عامة**في النظام الهامشي**
**فكرة عامة عن أسلوب العمل بنظام الهامش*
*ماالمقصود بالعمل بنظام الهامش؟
لكي تستطيع فهم آلية العمل بنظام الهامش بسهولةفإننا سنشرحها عن طريق مثال محسوس سيرافقنا طوال الوقت 
لنفترض إنك أردت المتاجرة بالسيارات وذلك بأن تقوم بشراءسيارة ثم تقوم ببيعها في السوق لمشتري وبسعر أعلى فكيف تقوم بذلك؟

ستذهب إلى إحدى وكالات السيارات الكبيرةوستختار احدى السيارات التي تتصور أنك ستجد عليها طلبا في السوق لنفترض أن سعرالسيارة لدى وكالة السيارات هو 10000 $ 
فكل ماعليك هو أن توفر هذا المبلغوتدفعه لوكالة السيارات وبذلك تكون مالكا لسيارة بقيمة 10000$ .. وبما أن الغرض منشراء السيارة هو المتاجرة بها فإنك ستذهب إلى السوق وتعرض سيارتك آملا بأن تبيعهابسعر أعلى من السعر الذي اشتريتها به .
الآن لنفترض انك عندما ذهبت إلى السوقوجدت أن الطلب على نوعية سيارتك مرتفع وان هناك الكثير من الناس يود شراءها ..عندهاستقوم بعرض سيارتك بسعر 12000$ مثلا ..
فإذا بعتها بهذا الثمن يكون ربحك الصافيعن المتاجرة بهذة السيارة 2000$ 
ولكن ماذا لو ذهبت إلى السوق ووجدت أن الطلبعلى نوعية سيارتك ضعيف وانه لايوجد أحد يرغب بشراءها بسعر 10000$ وأن أقصى سعر يمكنلأحد أن يشتري سيارتك به هو 8000$ ؟
فماذايعني ذلك ؟
يعني بكل بساطة انك إن قمت ببيعها بهذاالسعر فإن خسارتك في المتاجرة بهذة السيارة ستكون 2000$
انها عملية واضحة يقومالكثير بعملها يوميا ..ويمكنك أن تقوم بذلك أنت أيضا .
لكن مهلاً ..!!
لكيتقوم بالعملية السابقة فإنه يلزمك أن تكون ممتلكا لمبلغ 10000$ منذ البداية لتتمكنمن شراء شراء السيارة به ..وهذا هو رأسمالك في المتاجرة .
فإذا لم تكن تملك هذاالمبلغ لن تتمكن من شراء السيارة وبالتالي لن تتمكن من بيعها في السوق ..
معنى ذلك لكي تتمكن من المتاجرة بالسيارات لابد أن تكونممتلكا لكامل قيمة السيارة أولا..
هلهناك طريقة لأن تقوم بهذة العملية دون أن يكون لديك 10000$ ؟
نعم هناك طريقة .. وهي أسلوب العمل بالهامش Trading in margin basis
كيف ذلك؟
ماذا لوقال لك صاحب وكالة السيارات : " إذا كنتتود شراء سيارة للمتاجرة بها فلا حاجة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لأن تدفع لي 10000$ كامل قيمتها كل ما هومطلوب منك هو أن تدفع لي عربون مقدم بقيمة 1000$ فقط وسأقوم بحجز السيارة باسمك حتىتتاح لك الفرصة لبيعها في السوق ثم تعيد لي بقية قيمتها** " 
**إنها فرصة رائعةولاشك** ..
**لاحظ أننا قلنا هنا "حجز" السيارة باسمك .. أي أن وكالة السيارات لنتعطيك السيارة فعلا بل ستقوم بحجزها باسمك وتجعلها تحت تصرفك لغرض المتاجرة بهابحيث يمكنك أن تبيعها بالسعر الذي تشاء وكأنك تمتلكها فعلا** .
**ولكن لماذا لاتعطيني السيارة ؟*
*لأنك لم تدفع سوى عُشر قيمتها فقط ..فإن اعطتك السيارة فقد تأخذها ولاتعود** ..!!
**لذا فهي لاتعطيك السيارة بل تحجزها باسمك ولكن تبقىلديها** ..
**إذا كيف يمكنني المتاجرة بها؟*
*حسناً ..عندما تعلم أن لديك سيارة محجوزة باسمكبغرض المتاجرة وانه يمكنك بيعها بالسعر الذي تشاء فإنه يمكنك الآن الذهاب إلى السوقوالبحث عن مشتر بسعر أعلى من سعر شراء السيارة** .
**لنقل انك عثرت في السوق علىمشتري للسيارة بسعر 12000$ عندها ستأمر وكالة السيارات أن تبيع المشتري السيارةالمحجوزة باسمك بسعر 12000**$ .
**سيقوم المشتري بدفع 12000$ ويستلم السيارة** ..
**ستقوم وكالة السيارات بخصم قيمة السيارة وهو 10000$ وسترد لك عربونك الذيدفعته وهو 1000$ زائدا الربح كاملا وهو 2000**$
**وبما إنك لاتنوي أصلاً إلاالمتاجرة بالسيارة فإنه لن يفرق معك أن تحصل على السيارة فعليا أم تظل لدى وكالةالسيارات** ..
**المهم أنه اتيحت لك الفرصة بالمتاجرة بسلعةقيمتها عشرة أضعاف المبلغ الذي دفعته وحصلت على الربح كاملا وكأنك تمتلك السلعةفعليا** 
**وبهذة الطريقة تضمن وكالة السيارات حصولها علىكامل قيمة السيارة وتحصل أنت أيضا على الربح كاملاً** .
**وبهذا يكون الجميع سعداء** ..!!
**في المثال السابق بمجرد دفعك لمبلغ 1000$ تمكنت من الحصول على ربح 2000$ أي 200% من رأسمالك المدفوع لمجرد انك وجدت شركة تسمح لك بدفع جزء بسيط من قيمة السلعةالتي تود المتاجرة بها** .
**إنها فرصة رائعة أليس كذلك ؟*
****ولكن كيف حصل ذلك ؟*
*حصل ذلك لأن صاحب وكالةالسيارات اتاح لك الفرصة بمضاعفة leverage رأسمالك المدفوع وهو 1000$ إلى عشر أضعافأي إلى 10000$ وبذلك أتاح لك الفرصة لأن تتاجر بسلعة قيمتها الفعلية أكبر بعشرأضعاف قيمة رأسمالك المدفوع** .
**هذا ما يسمى مضاعفة رأس المال أو الرافعة المالية** Leverage .
**فعندما تحصل على إمكانية مضاعفة رأسمالك عشر أضعاف معنى ذلك إنكمقابل دفعك – استثمارك – لمبلغ ما فإنة تتاح لك الفرصة للمتاجرة بسلعة تزيد قيمتهاعشر أضعاف قيمة رأسمالك** .
**وعندما تحصل على امكانية مضاعفة رأسمالك لمائة ضعفمعنى ذلك إنك مقابل دفعك لمبلغ*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ما فإنه ستتاح لك الفرصة للمتاجرة بسلعة تزيد قيمتهامائة ضعف قيمة رأسمالك** .
**وستحصل على الربح كاملاً وكأنك تمتلك السلعة بشكل فعلي** . 
**أي لو طبقنا ذلك على المثال السابق فإنه مقابل دفعك لمبلغ 10.000$ ستتاح لكالفرصة للمتاجرة بسيارات قيمتها 100.000$ أي عشر سيارات مرة واحد .. فإذا ربحت علىكل سيارة مبلغ 2000$ معنى ذلك أن ربحك على الصفقة كاملة (2000* 10=20000$) ستحصلعليها بالكامل وكل ذلك الربح مقابل استثمارك لمبلغ 10000$ كعربون مسترد سيعود لك فيالنهاية** ..!!
**هل هذا معقول؟*
*نعم معقول .. وهو ما يحدث بمئاتالملايين يوميا في الأسواق المالية وبنظام المتاجرة بالهامش** .
**هل علمتالآن كيف تصنع الملايين ؟**!
**لنعود مرة أخرى لمثالنا السابق** :
**في البداية ذكرناطريقة المتاجرة العادية وتمت بالشكل التالي** :
**قمت بعملية شراءعنطريق دفعك لكامل قيمة السيارة** .
**قمت بالذهاب إلى السوق وعرض سلعتك للبيع** .
**قمت بالبيع** .
**فإذا بعت سيارتك بسعر أعلى من سعر الشراء تكون رابحاً , وإنبعتها بسعر أقل من سعر الشراء تكون خاسراً** .
**أما عندما قمت بالمتاجرة بطريقةالهامش فهذا ما حصل** : 
**قمت بالشراء من وكالة سيارات تقوم بمضاعفة رأسمالك عشرةأضعاف وذلك بأن قمت بدفع مبلغ 1000$ كعربون مسترد وكنت بذلك مالكاً مؤقتاً للسيارةحتى يتم بيعها وإعادة قيمتها** .
**عندما قمت بدفع 1000$ أتاحت لك وكالة السياراتإمكانية المتاجرة بالسيارة التي قيمتها 10.000$ , أي إنها مكنتك من المتاجرة بعشرةأضعاف رأسمالك** .
**ذهبت للسوق وعرضت سلعتك التي تمتلكها بشكل مؤقت للبيع** .
**قمتبالبيع وذلك بأن أمرت وكالة السيارات أن تبيع السيارة التي تمتلكها مؤقتاً - والموجودة لديهم باسمك- للمشتري الذي عثرت علية في السوق وبالسعر الذي تحدده** . 
**قامت وكالة السيارات بتنفيذ الأمر وقامت ببيع السيارة للمشتري , ثم خصمت قيمتهاالأصلية - التي باعتك السيارة به - أي 10.000$ وسلمتك الباقي كربح صافي لك وأعادتلك العربون الذي دفعته في البداية** .
**لاحظهنا** ..
**أنه عندما قامت وكالة السيارات بمضاعفةرأسمالك عشرة أضعاف , فهي قامت بذلك لتتيح لك الفرصة للمتاجرة بقيمة سيارة ( سلعة ) تزيد قيمتها 10 أضعاف قيمة ما دفعتعلى أن تقوم بتسديد باقي قيمةالسيارة بعد أن تقوم بالبيع , أي انك عندما دفعت مبلغ 1000$ وأصبحت مالكاًمؤقتاً للسيارة فإنك أصبحتمديناً لوكالة السيارات بمبلغ 10.000$ حتى تسدد قيمة السيارة كاملة , حيث أن مبلغ 1000$ الذيدفعتها هي مجرد عربون مسترد عند التسديد** .
**فإذا قمت بأمر وكالة السيارات بأنتبيع السيارة بسعر 12.000$ , فإنها ستنفذ الأمر*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وستقوم بخصم 10.000$ قيمة السيارةوستعيد لك العربون الذي دفعته أولاً زائداً 2000$ هي ربحك في المتاجرة** .
**ولكن ماذا لو بعت السيارة بسعر أقل منسعر الشراء ؟*
*ماذا لو بعتها بمبلغ 8000$ مثلاً؟*
*ستكون مطالباً باستكمال قيمة السيارة من جيبك الخاص , أيستكون مطالباً بدفع مبلغ 2000$ حتى تستكمل قيمة السيارة ثم تسترد عربونك الذي دفعتهمسبقًا** .
**فكما أن وكالة السيارات لا تشاركك الربح فهي لا تشارككالخسارة أيضاً** . 
**فسواء ربحت أم خسرتفهي لا تطالبك إلابدفع كامل قيمة السيارة بعد بيعها , فإذا أمرتها ببيع السيارة بسعر أعلى منسعر الشراء ستنفذ الأمر وستخصم قيمة السيارة ثم ترد لك عربونك زائداً الربح كاملا ً** .
**وإذا أمرتها ببيع السيارة بأقل من سعر الشراء , ستنفذ الأمر أيضاً وستلزمك أنتدفع من جيبك الخاص ما يكمل قيمة السيارة كاملة , ويكون هذا المبلغ هو خسارتك فيهذه الصفقة** .
**ففي المثال السابق عندما بعت السيارة بمبلغ 8000$ فإنه عليك أنتضيف من جيبك مبلغ 2000$ ليصبح المبلغ 10.000$ وتقوم بتسديدها لوكالة السياراتوتكون أنت من تحمل الخسارة وليست وكالة السيارات , وفي كل الحالات ستسترد عربونكالمدفوع مسبقاً** .
**ولكن لماذالا نخدع وكالة السيارات ؟**!
**حسناً : عندما بدأنا تعاملنا مع وكالةالسيارات التي تسمح لنا بمضاعفة رأس المال عشرة أضعاف كل ما دفعناه هو مبلغ 1000$ , وعندما أمرنا وكالة السيارات ببيع السيارة بسعر 12.000$ - بعد أن عثرنا لها علىمشتري بهذا السعر – قامت الوكالة ببيع السيارة بالسعر الذي حددناه وأعادت لناالعربون زائداً الربح كاملاً** .
**إذاً : إذا أمرنا الوكالة أن تبيع السيارة بسعر 8000$ فلن نضيف من جيبنا شيئاً فكل ما لدى وكالة السيارات هو 1000$ , لذا سنجعلوكالة السيارات هي التي تتحمل الخسارة** ..
**لذا لن ندفع شيئاً ... سنهرب ..!!لكي لا يحدث ذلك فعلاً , فإن التعامل مع وكالة السيارات بطريقةالهامش له نظام خاص يمكننا أن نختصره بجملة واحدة** :
**لابد أن تودع أقصى مبلغ يمكن خسارته في الصفقة مسبقاً لدى وكالة السيارات** .
**كيف ذلك ؟*
*لكي تتاح لكفرصة المتاجرة بنظام الهامش والذي يسمح لك بالعمل بأكبر من حجمك عشرة أضعاف فإنوكالة السيارات ستشترط الآتي** : 
**أن تفتح حساب لديها وتودع فيه مبلغ 3000$ مثلاً** .
**ستودع هذا المبلغ مقدماً لدى وكالة السيارات** .
**ستقوم وكالة السياراتبالمقابل بمضاعفة رأسمالك عشرة أضعاف leverage وستسمح لك بالمتاجرة بسلعة مقابل أنتدفع عُشر قيمتها فقط كعربون مسترد فقط** .
**ستقوم أنت بشراء سيارة , وبما أنه لايلزمك إلا دفع عُشر قيمتها , وبما أن قيمتها 10.000$ فإنه لا يلزمك إلا دفع 1000$ كعربون مسترد** .
**عندما تقوم بشراء السيارة سيتم خصم العربون من حسابك أي ستقومبخصم 1000$ سنسمي هذا " الهامش المستخدم** used margin " .
**سيظل في حسابك الآن 2000$ غير مستخدمة سنسميها " الهامش المتاح usable*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*.* *سيكون هذا المبلغ هو أقصى مبلغ يمكن أن تخسره بالصفقة** .
**وبذلك تضمن وكالة السيارات أنك أنت من سيتحمل**الخسارة إن حدثت وليست هي** ,* *ولن تخش أن تهرب لأنه يوجد لديها في حسابك**المبلغ الذي يمكن أن تخسره** .
**فعندما تأمر وكالة السيارات أن تبيع السيارة**بمبلغ 12000$ ستنفذ الوكالة الأمر وستبيع السيارة وستخصم 10.000$ قيمة السيارة**وستعيد عربونك زائداً الربح كاملاً وستضيفه على حسابك لديها وبذلك يصبح حسابك لديها** = 5000$ .
**أما إن أمرت وكالة السيارات ببيع السيارة بسعر أقل من سعر الشراء لنقل** 8000$* *ستقوم وكالة السيارات بتنفيذ الأمر وستبيع السيارة ثم ستخصم 2000$ من حسابك**لديها لتستكمل بقية ثمن السيارة , ثم ستعيد لك عربونك إلى حسابك وسيصبح حسابك لديها** 1000$* *فقط** .
**هل علمت لماذا يسمى هذا**الأسلوب في العمل " المتاجرة بنظام الهامش " ؟**
**وذلك لأنه يتم التعامل والتداول على**هامش الربح والخسارة**في المتاجرة بسلعة ما دون الحاجة لدفع كامل قيمتها , حيث يضاف الربح من**الصفقة لحساب المتاجر ويخصم هامش الخسارة من حساب المتاجر** .
**ماذا تفهم أيضاً ؟**
**تفهم إنه لا يمكنك في أي صفقة أن تخسر أكثر من المبلغ الموجود في حسابك**لدى الشركة التي تتيح لك المتاجرة بنظام الهامش** . 
**ولكي نوضح أكثر هذه النقطة الهامة .. تابع معنا في الصفحات التالية** .*

*الهامش المستخدم والهامش المتاح*

*Used and Usable margin* 

*عندما تفتح حساباً لدى شركة تسمح بالمتاجرة بنظام الهامش ستودع**فيه مقدماً مبلغاً محدداً سيظل هذا المبلغ دون مساس إلى أن تقرر شراء سيارة , أي**إلى أن تقرر الدخول في صفقة , عندها سيقسم حسابك إلى قسمين** :*

*ا*
*لهامش المستخدم** used margin :* *وهو**العربون الذي سيتم خصمه مقدماً , وهو**عربون مسترد**سيتم إعادته لحسابك بعد**بيع السيارة سواء كان بيعها بربح أم بخسارة** .*

*الهامش المتاح*
*usable margin :* *وهو المبلغ الذي يتبقى في حسابك بعد خصم الهامش**المستخدم , وهذا المبلغ هو أقصى مبلغ يسمح لك بخسارته في الصفقة** .* 

*كيف يحسب الهامش المستخدم ؟*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لا نريد أن تهتم كثيراً في كيفية حساب الهامش المستخدم بنفسك**فغالباً لن تحتاج لذلك حيث ستحدد لك الشركة مسبقاً المبلغ الذي سيتم خصمه من حسابك**كعربون مقابل كل وحدة من السلعة . ففي المثال السابق ستخبرك وكالة السيارات إنها**ستخصم مبلغ 1000$ من حسابك كهامش مستخدم مقابل كل سيارة تشتريها . فإذا اشتريت**سيارتين ستخصم من حسابك 2000$ كهامش مستخدم وسيظل في حسابك 1000$ كهامش متاح** .
**وعلى الرغم من أن الشركة التي ستتعامل معها ستغنيك عن الحاجة لحساب الهامش**المستخدم بنفسك إلا إنه سيكون من المفيد جداً أن تعلم كيف تقوم بذلك بنفسك** .
**يمكن حساب الهامش المستخدم الذي سيتم خصمه كعربون مقدم لأي سلعة ومع أي شركة**بالمعادلة التالية** :* 

*الهامش المستخدم*
*=* *قيمة السلعة**المشتراة كاملة** /* *نسبة**المضاعفة*

*ففي المثال السابق** :* 
*قيمة السيارة كاملة = 10.000$ ونسبة المضاعفة التي تسمح بها**الشركة هي 10 أضعاف , أي أن الشركة تضاعف لك رأس المال 10 أضعاف , فيكون الهامش**الذي ستخصمه الوكالة** :*

*الهامش المستخدم = قيمة السلعة كاملة / نسبة المضاعفة*

*= 10.000 / 10 = 1000$ 
**ولو فكرت بشراء سيارتين بدلاً من سيارة**سيكون الهامش المستخدم الذي سيخصم من حسابك** :
**الهامش المستخدم = 20.000 / 1000** = 2000$ 
**في الأسواق العالمية تتعامل شركات الوساطة التي تسمح بالمتاجرة بنظام**الهامش بمختلف أنواع السلع لكل شركة نوعية معينة من السلع , يتم بيع كل نوع على**أساس وحدة ثابتة تسمى**حجم العقد**وهي أقل وحدة يتم التداول بها من السلعة** .
**ففي المثال السابق عن السيارات يكون حجم العقد = سيارة واحدة قيمتها 10.000**$ ,* *أي أنك لا يمكن أن تتاجر بأقل من سيارة قيمتها 10.000$ ويمكنك أن تتاجر بمضاعفات**هذا العدد كأن تتاجر بسيارتين أو ثلاث الخ** .. 
**ولا يسمح لك طبعاً بالمتاجرة**بسيارة ونصف** !! 
**وتكون طريقة حساب الهامش المستخدم** :*

*الهامش المستخدم*
*=* *عدد العقود** ** *حجم العقد** /* *نسبة المضاعفة*

*وستعلم حجم العقد الذي تتعامل به الشركة ونسبة المضاعفة مسبقاًقبل التعامل معها , وهي من الأمور التي قد تختلف من شركة لأخرى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ففي مثالنا**السابق** : 
**نعلم أن حجم العقد = سيارة واحدة قيمتها 10.000$ وأن نسبة المضاعفة** = 10 
**لذا فنحن نعلم أننا إذا أردنا المتاجرة بسيارة فإن المبلغ الذي ستخصمه وكالة**السيارات من حسابنا هو** :
**الهامش المستخدم = عدد العقود * حجم العقد / نسبة**المضاعفة** 
= 1 * 10.000 / 10 = 1000$ 
**أما لو أردنا أن نشتري سيارتين فسيكون** :
**الهامش المستخدم = عدد العقود * حجم العقد / نسبة المضاعفة** 
= 2 * 10.000 / 10 = 2000$ 
**وهكذا يمكنك أن تحسب الهامش المستخدم لأي عدد من السيارات فلو فرضنا**أنك أردت أن تشتري 3 سيارات مرة واحدة فسيتم خصم مبلغ 3000$ كهامش مستخدم** .
**ولو**فرضنا أنك تعاملت مع وكالة سيارات لها نفس قيمة السيارات ولكنها تعطيك نسبة مضاعفة**تساوي 20 ضعف أي أن هذه الوكالة ستسمح لك بالمتاجرة بسارات تبلغ قيمتها 20ضعف**المبلغ المدفوع كعربون فيمكنك أن تحسب كم هو الهامش الذي سيتم خصمه إذا أردت**المتاجرة بسيارة واحدة** :
**الهامش المستخدم = عدد العقود * حجم العقد / نسبة**المضاعفة** 
= 1 * 10.000 / 20 = 500 $ 
**أي أن هذه الوكالة ستخصم من حسابك مبلغ** 500$* *مقابل كل سيارة تتاجر بها** .
**كيف يحسب الهامش المتاح**؟*

*يحسب بالمعادلة البسيطة التالية** :*

*الهامش المتاح*
*=* *الرصيد** –* *الهامش المستخدم*

*فحسب المثال السابق** :*

*قمت بإيداع 3000$ مسبقاً في حسابك الذي فتحته لدى وكالة السيارات**فرصيدك لديهم = 3000**$
**وعندما قررت شراء سيارة قامت الشركة بخصم 1000$ كهامش**مستخدم , فسيكون الهامش المتاح لديك الآن** :*

*الهامش المتاح*
*=* *الرصيد** –* *الهامش المستخدم*

*= 3000 – 1000 = 2000 $*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وهو أقصى مبلغ يمكن أن تخسره في الصفقة*
*.*

*فلو فرضنا أنك قررت شراء سيارتين , سيتم خصم 2000$ كهامش مستخدم**وسيكون الهامش المتاح لديك الآن** :*

*الهامش المتاح*
*=* *الرصيد** –* *الهامش المستخدم*

*= 3000 – 2000 = 1000 $* 

*وهو أقصى مبلغ يمكن أن تخسره في الصفقة** .*

*حتى الآن فقد أصبحت تعلم الآتي** :* 

*·* 
*أن نظام المتاجرة بالهامش هو نظام يتيح لك**الإمكانية للمتاجرة بسلع تفوق قيمتها أضعاف رأسمالك** .* 

*·* 
*يتم هذا النوع من المتاجرة بالتعامل مع شركات**خاصة تقوم بمضاعفة رأسمالك عدة أضعاف حيث تسمح لك بالمتاجرة بسلعة ما مقابل خصم**نسبة بسيطة من قيمتها كعربون مستخدم** .* 

*·* 
*لا تشاركك هذه الشركات الربح أو الخسارة حيث لا**تطالبك إلا بتسديد كامل قيمة السلعة بعد بيعها و تنحصر مهمتها بتنفيذ أوامر البيع**والشراء الذي تحددها أنت وبالسعر الذي تختاره أنت** . 
**فإذا أمرتها**ببيع السلعة بسعر أعلى من سعر الشراء ستنفذ الأمر وستخصم قيمة السلعة كاملة وستعيد**لك عربونك زائداً الربح كاملاً وكأنك كنت تمتلك السلعة فعلياً . وإن أمرتها ببيع**السلعة بسعر أقل من سعر الشراء ستنفذ الأمر وستخصم من حسابك لديها ما يستكمل قيمة**السلعة كاملة** .
**لماذا لا نأخذ مثالاً حياً عن المتاجرة بطريقة الهامش** ..* 

*المتاجرة بنظام الهامش*

*أن نظام المتاجرة بالهامش هو نظام يتيح لك الإمكانية للمتاجرة**بسلع تفوق قيمتها أضعاف رأسمالك** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*يتم هذا النوع من المتاجرة بالتعامل مع شركات خاصة تقوم بمضاعفة**رأسمالك عدة أضعاف حيث تسمح لك بالمتاجرة بسلعة ما مقابل خصم نسبة بسيطة من قيمتها**كعربون مستخدم** .
**لا تشاركك هذه الشركات الربح أو الخسارة حيث لا تطالبك**إلا**بتسديد كامل قيمة السلعة بعد بيعها**و تنحصر مهمتها بتنفيذ أوامر البيع والشراء**الذي تحددها أنت وبالسعر الذي تختاره أنت** .
**فإذا أمرتها ببيع السلعة بسعر أعلى**من سعر الشراء ستنفذ الأمر وستخصم قيمة السلعة كاملة وستعيد لك عربونك زائداً الربح**كاملاً وكأنك كنت تمتلك السلعة فعلياً . وإن أمرتها ببيع السلعة بسعر أقل من سعر**الشراء ستنفذ الأمر وستخصم من حسابك لديها ما يستكمل قيمة السلعة كاملة** .
**قبل أن**تقوم بأي عملية بيع أو شراء ستفتح حساب لدى هذه الشركة وستودع فيه مبلغاً من المال** .
**سيظل هذا المبلغ دون مساس إلى أن تقرر أن تشتري سلعة لتتاجر بها حيث سيقسم**حسابك إلى قسمين** :*

*هامش مستخدم*
*يتم خصمه حسب المعادلة** :* *الهامش المستخدم** =* *عدد العقود** ** *حجم العقد** /* *نسبة المضاعفة** .*

*وهامش متاح*
*يتم حسابه حسب المعادلة** :* *الهامش المتاح** =* *الرصيد** –* *الهامش المستخدم*

*يكون الهامش المستخدم هو أقصى مبلغ يمكن خسارته في الصفقة** .*

*الآن لنعود لمثالنا السابق :
لقد قمت بشراء سيارة من وكالةالسيارات بسعر 10.000$ وتم خصم مبلغ 1000$ من حسابك كهامش مستخدم وتبقى في حسابكمبلغ 2000$ كهامش متاح .
أنت الآن لديك سيارة باسمك يمكنك بيعها في السوق .. ولتحقيق الربح ستحرص على بيعها بسعر يفوق 10.000$ .
ستذهب الآن إلى السوق وتبحثعن مشتري للسيارة بسعر أعلى من 10.000$ ..أليس كذلك ؟
لا .. ليس كذلك ..!!
سنفترض أن طريقة بيع وشراء السيارات في بلدك تتم بشكل مزاد علني يشترك فيهكل الراغبين بالبيع والشراء وحيث يتغير سعر السيارات علىحسب العرض والطلب .
فإذا زاد عدد الراغبين بشراء السيارات عن عدد البائعين سيرتفع سعرالسيارات وسيظل يرتفع طالما أن هناك عدد أكبر من المشترين .
وإذا زاد عددالراغبين ببيع السيارات عن عدد المشترين سينخفض سعر السيارات وسيظل ينخفض طالما أنهناك عدد أكبر من البائعين .
الآن أنت لديك سيارة تود أن تبيعها*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ستذهب إلى**هذا السوق وستراقب سعر السيارة في السوق والذي يحدد على**حسب العرض والطلب**عليها في السوق , فإن كانت سيارتك مرغوبة وهناك الكثير من الناس على استعداد**لشرائها سيزداد سعرها من 10.000$ إلى 11.000$ مثلاً وإذا كان هناك مزيد من الطلب**عليها قد يرتفع سعرها إلى 12.000**$ .
**هنا أنت تعلم أن كل ما عليك تسديدة لوكالة**السيارات هو مبلغ 10.000$ وهو الثمن الذي اشتريت السيارة به , فإن بعت السيارة**بسعر السوق الحالي**أي بسعر 12.000$ ستكون رابحاً ولاشك** .
**لذا عندما يصبح**سعر السيارة 12.000$ في السوق ستأمر وكالة السيارات أن تبيع السيارة التي باسمك**لديها بهذا السعر , ستنفذ الوكالة الأمر وستبيع السيارة بسعر 12.000$ , ستقوم بخصم** 10.000$* *كامل قيمة السيارة التي تطالبك به وستعيد لك عربونك الذي خصمته كهامش**مستخدم وستضيف الربح وهو 2000$ إلى حسابك لديها ( 12.000$ - 10.000$ ) وسيصبح حسابك**لديها الآن 5000$ ( 3000$ الحساب الأصلي 2000$ الربح من الصفقة** ) .
**يمكنك أن**تسحب هذا المبلغ أو تسحب جزء منه , كما يمكنك أن تعيد الكرَة مرة أخرى** .
**في كل**الحالات ستنام قرير العين في هذه الليلة** ..!!
**فمقابل أن تم خصم مبلغ 1000$ من**حسابك حصلت على ربحك 2000**$ ,* *أي بنسبة 200% من رأس المال** ..* *علماً أن رأس**المال لم يكن أكثر من عربون تمت إعادته بعد إتمام الصفقة** ..!!*

*ولكن ماذا إن ذهبت إلى السوق ووجدت أن عدد البائعين أكثر من عدد**المشترين ؟ وإنه لا يوجد الكثير من الراغبين في شراء سيارتك ؟*

*سيهبط سعر السيارة من 10.000$ إلى 9500$ مثلاً** .
**معنى ذلك انك**لو بعت السيارة بسعر السوق الحالي فإنك ستخسر 500**$ .
**حيث إنك لو أمرت وكالة**السيارات أن تبيع السيارة عندما أصبح سعرها بالسوق 9500$ ستقوم بتنفيذ الأمر وستحصل**على 9500$ وستخصم من حسابك لديها مبلغ 500$ لتستكمل قيمة السيارة كاملة , وستعيد لك**العربون الذي دفعته كهامش مستخدم وبذلك يكون حسابك لديهم = 2500$ ( 3000$ الحساب**الأصلي – 500$ الخسارة** ) .
**طبعاً هذا لا يعجبك** ..
**ولا يعجب أحد صدقني** ..!! 
**لذا ستنتظر على أمل أن يزداد الطلب على سيارتك ويعود السعر للارتفاع** .*

*ولكن ماذا لو لم يزد الطلب بل زاد العرض ؟*
*!!*

*سيهبط سعر سيارتك أكثر من 9500$ إلى 9000$ .
هنا لو أمرتالوكالة ببيع سيارتك بالسعر الحالي ستكون خسارتك 1000$ ستخصمها الوكالة من حسابكوسيتبقى في حسابك 2000$ .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ستنتظر أكثر** ..
**ولكن السعر ما زال في هبوط سيصل**مثلاً إلى 8000**$ .*

*ماذا سيحصل هنا ؟*

*أنت يمكنك أن تنتظر أكثر لعل السعر يعود للارتفاع** .*

*ولكن وكالة السيارات لن تنتظر لحظة واحدة** ..!!*

*فهي تراقب سعر السيارات في السوق كما تراقبه أنت تماما** ..!!
**فهي لن تسمح للسعر بأن يهبط بأكثر من ذلك** ..*

*لماذا ؟*

*لأن المبلغ الذي لديك كهامش متاح = 2000$ وهو كما علمت**أقصى**مبلغ يمكنك أن تخسره في هذه الصفقة** .*

*فعندما يصل سعر السيارات في السوق إلى 8000$ ولو قررت أن تبيع**سيارتك بهذا السعر ستتمكن الشركة من استكمال بقية ثمن السيارة وذلك بخصمها من حسابك**الموجود لديها , يمكنها خصم 2000$ الموجودة كهامش متاح لديك** .
**ولكن إن أصبح سعر**السيارات أقل من 8000$ معنى ذلك أن خسارتك ستكون أكثر من 2000$ عندها لو قررت بيع**السيارة لن تتمكن الوكالة من استكمال بقية قيمة السيارة من حسابك والذي لا يوجد فيه**كهامش متاح سوى 2000$ فقط ..هنا ستتحمل الوكالة جزء من الخسارة** .
**وهذا ما لا**تسمح به أبداً** ..!!*

*فكل ما يمكنك خسارته هو المبلغ الموجود في الهامش المتاح لديك** .* 

*ولكن ماذا سيحدث عندما يصل سعر السيارة في السوق إلى*
*8000$* *؟*

*سيأتي لك من الوكالة ما يسمى**بنداء الهامش** Margin Call .*

*وهو تحذير تطالبك فيه الشركة إما ببيع السيارة فوراً أو بإضافة**مزيد من النقود للهامش المتاح لديك** .* 

*ما المقصود بذلك ؟*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نقصد بذلك أن وكالة السيارات تراقب سعر السيارات طوال الوقت**ومع أي تغير في سعر**السيارات في السوق تفترض أنك ستأمرها ببيع السيارة به** .*

*وتحرص دوماً على أن تتحمل أنت الخسارة كاملة وليس هي** .*

*فكما أنها لا تشاركك الربح لا تشاركك الخسارة** .*

*فعندما أصبح سعر السيارة في السوق 9000$ لا مشكلة بالنسبة لوكالة**السيارات , لأنك إن أمرتها ببيع السيارة بهذا السعر ستتمكن من استكمال قيمة السيارة**بخصم 1000$ من الهامش المتاح الذي لديك** .
**وعندما يصبح سعر السيارة في السوق** 8500$* *أيضاً لا مشكلة حيث يمكنها أن تخصم الفارق من الهامش المتاح لو أمرتها ببيع**السيارة بهذا السعر** .
**ولكن عندما يصبح سعر السيارة في السوق 8000$ فلو أمرتها**ببيع السيارة بها السعر ستخصم الفارق من الهامش المتاح لديك وهو كل الهامش المتاح**الذي لديك = 2000**$ 
**فإذا انخفض السعر أكثر - ولو فلساً واحداً - لن تتمكن من**استكمال قيمة السيارة من الخصم من حسابك** .
**فلو فرضنا أن سعر السيارة في السوق**أصبح = 7500$ فلو بعت السيارة بهذا السعر ستكون خسارتك = 2500**$ 
**سعر البيع – سعر**الشراء** 
7500$ - 10.000$ = - 2500$ 
**يمكنها أن تخصم كل الهامش المتاح الذي**لديك وهو 2000$ وسيظل 500$ لن تتمكن من تغطيتها من حسابك وستتحمل هي هذه الخسارة** .*

*لذا فعندما يصبح** :* *سعر السوق الحالي** –* *سعر الشراء** =* *الهامش المتاح*
*..* *سيأتيك نداء الهامش*

*فما الذي عليك عملة عندها ؟*

*أمامك خيار من اثنين :
إما أن تأمر الوكالة ببيع السيارة بهذاالسعر أي تبيعها بسعر 8000$ وبذلك ستنفذ الوكالة الأمر وتخصم الفارق من الهامشالمتاح لديك وبذلك ستخصم 2000$ وتكون بذلك قد استكملت الوكالة كامل قيمة السيارة ( 8000$ سعر السوق الحالي 2000$ المبلغ المخصوم من حسابك ) وبذلك تعيد لك العربونالمدفوع كهامش مستخدم ويصبح في حسابك 1000$ لديها ( 3000$ الحساب الأصلي – 2000$ المبلغ المخصوم )
وتكون خسارتك في الصفقة هي 2000$ تحملتها أنت بالكامل .
وإذا لم ترغب في البيع بهذا السعر وأردت الانتظار أكثر لعل السعر يعاودالارتفاع فعليك أن تضيف مزيد من المال للهامش المتاح لديك .

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فإذا فرضنا أنك أضفت** 1000$* *على الهامش المتاح سيصبح الهامش المتاح = 3000**$ 
**فحتى لو انخفض سعر**السيارات إلى 7000$ ستتمكن الوكالة من استكمال كامل قيمة السيارة في حالة البيع**بالسعر الحالي** .*

*ولكن ماذا لو وصل سعر السيارة في السوق إلى*
*8000$* *وجاءني**نداء الهامش ولم أبع السيارة ولم أضف مزيد من المال لحسابي ؟ ماذا سيحدث**؟*

*ستبيع وكالة السيارات السيارة التي باسمك بسعر 8000$ ولن تنتظر**منك أمراً** .
**ستتكفل بذلك بنفسها .. شئت أم أبيت** ..!!*

*فخوفاً من انخفاض السعر أكثر ستبيع السيارة بسعر 8000**$ .*

*فهي كما قلنا لن تسمح لك بأن تخسر أكثر من المبلغ الموجود في**الهامش المتاح لديك** .*

*تسمى اللحظة التي تقوم الوكالة ببيع السيارة بها خوفاً من أن**تتحمل هي الخسارة**بالإغلاق الجبري** Auto Close .*

*وهذا تصرف عادل ولا شك** ..
**فعندما ترتفع أسعار السيارات فستحصل**على الربح كاملاً لنفسك ولن تكون مطالباً إلا بدفع القيمة الكاملة للسيارة .. فمن**العدل إذاً أن لا تتحمل الوكالة الخسارة الحادثة عن انخفاض الأسعار ..فهي لا تشاركك**الربح ولا الخسارة** .
**إذا فهمت المثال السابق فقد فهمت المبدأ الذي تقوم علية**المتاجرة بنظام الهامش** trading in margin basis .*

*فنظام المتاجرة بالهامش هو فرصة للكثير من الناس تمكنهم من**المتاجرة**بحجم يفوق رأسمالهم عدة أضعاف**مع الاحتفاظ بالربح كاملاً**وكأنهم**يمتلكون السلعة فعلياً**وبالتالي يمكن المتاجر من الحصول على أرباح هائلة وبنسبة**لا يمكن الحصول عليها بأي نوع آخر من أنواع الاستثمار** .
**كثير هم الناس الذين**لديهم الفاعلية للخوض في عالم الأعمال ولكن مشكلتهم الكبرى أنهم لا يملكون رأس**المال الكافي الذي يمكنهم من العمل** .*

*بالمتاجرة بالنظام الهامشي فآخر ما تهتم به هو رأس المال** !!* 

*يمكنك أن تفهم المتاجرة بالنظام الهامشي وكأنها قرض مؤقت منالمؤسسة التي تتعامل معها ..حيث تقرضك المؤسسة السلعة التي ترغب المتاجرة بها مقابلدفعك لجزء بسيط من قيمتها كعربون مسترد , على أن تعيد قيمة هذه السلعة بعد أنتبيعها دون أن يشاركك أحد*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بالربح أو الخسارة** .
**ولضمان أن لا تأخذ هذه السلعة**وتهرب بلا عودة تظل هذه السلعة لدى المؤسسة**محجوزة**باسمك , حيث يمكنك أن**تبيعها بأن**تأمر** order* *المؤسسة أن تبيعها بالسعر الذي تراه أنت مناسباً** ,* *سواء بربح أم بخسارة على أن**لا تزيد**قيمة الخسارة عن المبلغ الموجود في**حسابك لدى المؤسسة والذي ستستخدمه المؤسسة لتغطية الخسارة إن حصلت لاسترداد قيمة**السلعة كاملة دون نقص وفي كافة الأحوال** .* 

*ستتمكن من المتاجرة بأنواع مختلفة من السلع وبأحجام قد تفوق**رأسمالك 200 مرة** ..!! 
**ولكن قبل الانتقال إلى المتاجرة بنظام الهامش في الأسواق**العالمية .. سنأخذ مزيد من الأمثلة حتى نتأكد من فهمك للأساس الذي تقوم علية هذا**النوع من المتاجرة والذي لا يمكنك التفكير بالعمل فيه قبل فهمة الكامل** .*
*

*
*عودة لبعض المفاهيم*

*لقد مررنا حتى الآن بالكثير من المفاهيم الهامة جداً لفهم آلية**المتاجرة , وعلى الرغم من أنها مفاهيم واضحة لايوجد بها الكثير من التعقيد فإنه من**المهم أن نعيد التأكيد عليها كونها تمثل حجر الزاوية في فهم مبادئ العمل في**المتاجرة بالأسواق العالمية** .
**من المفاهيم التي ذكرناها** :*

*الوحدة الواحدة من السلع*
*Unit* 

*وهي أقل حد يمكن المتاجرة به من السلعة*
*.**وتسمى** "* *لوت** " Lot*

*تتعامل المؤسسات التي تعمل بالنظام الهامشي مع الأشياء الممكن**المتاجرة بها بشكل وحدات ثابتة كل وحدة تسمى**لوت** lot .*

*ففي مثالنا السابق كانت السلعة هي السيارة والوحدة الواحدة منها**هي سيارة واحدة , وهي أقل حد يمكنك أن تتاجر به** .
**فلا يمكنك أن تتاجر بنصف سيارة** ..* *ولكن يمكنك المتاجرة بمضاعفات هذه الوحدة أي يمكنك المتاجرة بسيارتين أو ثلاث** ..**الخ** 
**ففي مثالنا السابق اللوت = سيارة واحدة** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*هناك مؤسسات تسمح لك بالمتاجرة بمادة فول الصويا** Soy beans* *ويكون**أقل حد للمتاجرة بها هو 5000 بوشل** Bushel -* *وهي وحدة وزن - أي أن اللوت هنا = 5000**بوشل** 
.**وهناك مؤسسات تسمح لك بالمتاجرة بالذهب ويكون أقل حد للمتاجرة به هو 560**أونس أي أن اللوت هنا = 560أونس** .
**يمكنك أن تتاجر بلوت أو اثنين أو ثلاثة و**بمضاعفاته , ولا يمكنك أن تتاجر بنصف لوت أو بلوت ونصف** .* 

*حجم العقد*
*Contract Size* 

*هو القيمة الفعلية للسلعة التي تسمح لك المؤسسة بالمتاجرة به** .*

*ففي مثالنا السابق كانت السلعة هي سيارة وقيمتها الفعلية** = 10.000$ 
**فعندما تطلب شراء 1 لوت من الوكالة معنى ذلك أنك تطلب شراء سيارة واحدة**قيمتها 10.000$ وعندما تطلب شراء 2 لوت معنى ذلك أنك تطلب شراء سيارتين بقيمة** 20.000$ ( 2 * 10.000)* *وهكذا** ..
**يختلف حجم العقد من مؤسسة لأخرى وهي من**المعلومات الأساسية التي ستعرفها قبل التعامل مع المؤسسة التي ستفتح لك المجال**للمتاجرة بالنظام الهامشي** .*

*المضاعفة*
*Leverage* 

*وهي النسبة بين قيمة السلعة التي تريد المتاجرة بها وبين قيمة**العربون الذي يطلب منك دفعه ( الهامش المستخدم ) للسماح لك بالمتاجرة بهذه السلعة** .*

*ويمكن حساب المضاعفة بالمعادلة التالية** :*

*المضاعفة*
*=* *عدد العقود** ** *حجم العقد الواحد** /* *الهامش**المستخدم*

*فلو فرضنا أن وكالة السيارات تسمح لك بالمتاجرة بسيارة واحدة ( 1**لوت ) قيمتها 10.000$ مقابل أن تخصم من حسابك مبلغ 1000$ عن كل لوت كهامش مستخدم** ..* *فيمكنك أن تحسب نسبة المضاعفة** :*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المضاعفة*
*=* *عدد العقود** ** *حجم العقد الواحد** /* *الهامش المستخدم*

*= 1 * 10.000$ / 1000$ = 10 
**وهو ما يمكن التعبير عنة بالشكل** 1:10* *أي مقابل كل 1 $ تدفعه كهامش مستخدم ستتم مضاعفته لعشر أضعاف , أي مقابل كل** 1000$* *تدفعها كهامش مستخدم يمكنك أن تتاجر بسلعة قيمتها 10.000**$*

*سؤال** :*
*أفترض أن هناك وكالة سيارات تسمح لك**بالمتاجرة بأربع سيارات قيمة كل منها** 10.000$* *مقابل كل** 1000$* *تدفعها كهامش مستخدم فكم نسبة المضاعفة التي توفرها هذه**الوكالة ؟*

*الجواب : المضاعفة = عدد العقود * حجم العقد / الهامش المستخدم** 
= 4 * 10.000$ / 1000$ = 40
**ويمكن التعبير عن ذلك بالشكل 40:1 ما يعني أن**مقابل كل 1000$ يتم خصمها كهامش مستخدم يمكنك المتاجرة بسلعة قيمتها 40.000$ أي بما**يعادل 4 سيارات مرة واحدة** .
**ونسبة المضاعفة التي قد تمنح لك تختلف من مؤسسة**لأخرى وهي من المعلومات الأساسية التي ستعرفها قبل التعامل بالنظام الهامشي** .
**الهامش المستخدم** Used Margin* 

*وهو المبلغ الذي يتم اقتطاعه من حسابك مؤقتاً كعربون مسترد عن**السلعة التي اخترت المتاجرة بها*
*,* *يمثل هذا المبلغ نسبة بسيطة من قيمة السلعة تقوم المؤسسة بحجزه**مؤقتاً لحين الانتهاء من الصفقة** ..* *وتقوم بإرجاعه لحسابك بعد الانتهاء من**الصفقة وبصرف النظر عن نتيجة الصفقة سواء انتهت ربحاً أم خسارة** .*

*يتم احتساب الهامش المستخدم تبعاً للمعادلة التالية** :*

*الهامش المستخدم*
*=* *عدد العقود** ** *قيمة العقد** /* *نسبة المضاعفة*

*فيكفي أن تعلم قيمة العقد لدى المؤسسة التي تتعامل معها ونسبةالمضاعفة التي تمنحك إياها لتتمكن بكل سهولة من معرفة المبلغ الذي ستخصمه الشركةمؤقتاً من حسابك كهامش مستخدم*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ففي مثالنا السابق حجم العقد = 10.000$ ونسبة**المضاعفة هي 10 أضعاف فيمكنك أن تعرف كم ستخصم الوكالة من حسابك إن اخترت شراء 1**لوت أي سيارة واحدة** :*

*الهامش المستخدم*
*=* *عدد العقود** ** *قيمة العقد** /* *نسبة المضاعفة*

*= 1 * 10.000$ / 10 = 1000$* *سيتم خصمها عن كل لوت** 
**ولو فكرت**بشراء 3 سيارات أي 3 لوت فإن الهامش المستخدم الذي سيتم خصمه من حسابك** :
**الهامش**المستخدم = 3 * 10.000$ / 1000 = 3000$ , سيتم خصم 3000$ من حسابك كهامش مستخدم عند**شراءك 3 سيارات ( 3 لوت** ) .*

*سؤال1** :*
*لو فرضنا أن حجم العقد لدى مؤسسة ما** = 20.000$* *ونسبة المضاعفة**الممنوحة** = 20* *ضعف أي** 20:1* *فكم سيكون الهامش**المستخدم الذي ستخصمه هذه المؤسسة لو قمت بشراء** 2* *لوت ؟*

*الجواب** :* 
*الهامش المستخدم** =* *عدد العقود** ** *حجم العقد** /* *نسبة المضاعفة*

*= 2 * 20.000$ / 20 = 2000$* *سيتم خصمها كهامش مستخدم**.* 

*سؤال2** :* 
*على نفس الفرض السابق** ,* *فكم سيكون الهامش المستخدم لو فكرت**بشراء** 4* *لوت من هذه المؤسسة**؟*

*الجواب** :* 
*الهامش المستخدم = 4 * 20.000 / 20 = 4000$ سيتم خصمها كهامش**مستخدم** .* 

*الهامش المتاح** Usable Margin* 

*وهو المبلغ الذي يتبقى في حسابك بعد اقتطاع الهامش المستخدم منه*
*,* *وهو أقصى مبلغ يسمح لك بخسارته في**الصفقة** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فالغرض الرئيسي من الهامش المتاح هو أن**يتم الخصم منه في حالة**حدوث خسارة** ,* *فإذا خسرت في متاجرتك بالسيارة مبلغ 500$ سيتم خصمها من حسابك**لاستكمال قيمة السيارة كاملة كما أسلفنا** .*

*المهم أن تعلم أن المؤسسة التي تتعامل عن طريقها بالهامش لا يمكن**أن تسمح لك بأن تخسر في الصفقة أكثر من قيمة الهامش المتاح الموجود في حسابك** .*

*فأنت عندما تختار المتاجرة بسلعة سيتم اقتطاع الهامش المستخدم من**حسابك أولاً** ..* *سيخرج**هذا المبلغ من حساب الصفقة وكأنه غير موجود أصلاً** ,* *ولكنه وفي كل الحالات سيعود لحسابك بعد انتهاءك من بيع السلعة** .
**بعد أن**يتم اقتطاع الهامش المستخدم سيتبقى في حسابك الهامش المتاح , وهذا ما تعبر عنه**المعادلة التالية** :*

*الهامش المتاح*
*=* *الرصيد** –* *الهامش المستخدم*

*وكما أنك تراقب سعر السلعة التي لديك في السوق فإن المؤسسة التي**تتعامل معها ستراقب السعر أيضاً , وطالما أن سعر السلعة الحالي أكبر من سعر شراءك**لها بحيث لو قررت بيعها فوراً ستكون رابحاً , فلن تتدخل المؤسسة وستترك لك حرية**اختيار السعر المناسب للبيع , ولكن إن انخفض سعر السلعة الحالي عن سعر شراءك لها**بحيث لو قررت بيعها بهذا السعر ستكون خاسراً فلن تتدخل المؤسسة طالما أنه لديك في**الهامش المتاح ما يعوض هذه الخسارة** . 
**ولكن بمجرد أن يصبح الفارق بين سعر السلعة**الحالي وبين سعر شراءك لها مساوياً للهامش المتاح , سيتم إخبارك بأن تنهي الصفقة أو**تضيف المزيد من المال لحسابك لدى المؤسسة حتى يتم الخصم منه في حالة استمر السعر في**الهبوط** .
**وإذا لم تتصرف بنفسك ولم تقم بإنهاء الصفقة ولم تضف المزيد من المال**لحسابك , ستقوم المؤسسة بنفسها ببيع السلعة بالسعر الحالي دون أن تنتظر منك أمراً** ,* *خوفاً من أن يهبط**السعر أكبر دون أن يكون في حسابك ما يعوض الخسارة** .
**لذا فالهامش المتاح هو الذي يعطيك الإمكانية لتحمل الخسارة والانتظار لحين**تتحسن الظروف** .*

*من هنا فإنك تعلم بقدر ما يكون الهامش المتاح لديك أكبر بقدر ما**يكون ذلك أفضل لك** .*

*ولنأخذ مثلاً** :*
*لنفترض أن وكالة السيارات تسمح بالمتاجرة بسيارة واحدة على الأقل**قيمة كل سيارة 10.000$ ونسبة المضاعفة 10 أضعاف** 
**ولنفترض أنك فتحت حساباً لدى**هذه المؤسسة بمبلغ 3000$ , سنرى ما سيحدث لو فكرت المتاجرة بسيارة واحدة وما سيحدث**لو فكرت المتاجرة بسيارتين** :*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المتاجرة بسيارة واحدة** :*

*لو فكرت أن تتاجر بسيارة واحدة (1 لوت) ولذلك قمت بشراء سيارة**واحدة من المؤسسة بنظام الهامش , فإن الهامش المستخدم سيكون** :*

*الهامش المستخدم*
*=* *عدد العقود** ** *حجم العقد** /* *نسبة المضاعفة*

*= 1 * 10.000$ / 10 = 1000$* *سيتم خصم مبلغ 1000$ من حسابك بشكل**مؤقت*

*الهامش المتاح في حسابك*
*=* *الرصيد** –* *الهامش المستخدم*

*= 3000$ - 1000$ = 2000$* *سيظل هذا المبلغ في حسابك كهامش متاح** ,* *تعلم أن هذا المبلغ هو أقصى مبلغ يمكن أن يسمح لك بخسارته** .
**لو فرضنا أنك ذهبت**للسوق ووجدت أن سعر السيارة أصبح = 12.000**$ 
**معنى ذلك أنك لو بعت السيارة بهذا**السعر ستتمكن من تسديد كامل قيمة السيارة وسيتبقى من قيمة بيعها 2000$ ستضاف لحسابك**كربح لك (12.000- 10.000**) 
**قد تنتظر طمعاً بمزيد من الارتفاع** ..
**ولكن لنفترض**أن سعر السيارات انخفض إلى 9000$ للسيارة , معنى ذلك إنك لو قررت بيع السيارة بهذا**السعر فستخسر 1000$ سيتم خصمها من حسابك لدى المؤسسة** .
**لنفترض أنك انتظرت** 
**ولكن السعر انخفض أكثر إلى 8000$ للسيارة , معنى ذلك لو قررت البيع بهذا السعر**فستخسر 2000$ ( 8000-10.000= -2000) وسيتم خصم هذا المبلغ من حسابك لدى المؤسسة** .* 

*هنا لن تسمح لك المؤسسة أن تنتظر أكثر , وستطلب منك أن تبيع**السيارة بهذا السعر وإذا أردت الانتظار فعليك إضافة المزيد من المال لحسابك لتتمكن**من خصمها منك في حالة انخفض السعر أكثر** .*

*وهكذا ترى أن الهامش المتاح الذي كان لديك أعطاك القدرة للصبر حتى**وصل السعر إلى 8000$ للسيارة الواحدة حيث كنت حتى هذه اللحظة قادراً على تعويض فارق**الخسارة من حسابك** .
**في حالة المتاجرة بسيارتين** :*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لنفترض أنك منذ البدء قررت أن تتاجر بسيارتين معاً , فما الذي**سيحصل ؟**
**الهامش المستخدم الذي سيتم خصمه هو** :*

*الهامش المستخدم*
*=* *عدد العقود** ** *حجم العقد** /* *نسبة المضاعفة*

*= 2 * 10.000 / 10 = 2000 $* *سيتم خصم هذا المبلغ من حسابك لدى**المؤسسة كهامش مستخدم** .*

*الهامش المتاح*
*=* *الرصيد** –* *الهامش المستخدم*

*= 3000- 2000 = 1000 $* *هو الهامش المتاح , وهو أقصى مبلغ يمكن أن**تخسره في هذه الصفقة** .
**لنفترض أنك ذهبت إلى السوق ووجدت أن سعر السيارة أصبح** 12.000$* *للسيارة أي أنك لو بعت السيارتين بهذا السعر ستتمكن من تسديد قيمتهما**الكاملة وهي 20.000$ ( 2 * 10.000) وسيتبقى في حسابك مبلغ 4000$ سيتحصل عليها كربح**لك ( 24000$ ثمن السيارتين بسعر السوق الحالي – 20.000$ ثمن السيارتين المطالب**بدفعه لمؤسسة** ) .
**لاشك أن الربح أكبر في المتاجرة بسيارتين من الربح في المتاجرة**بسيارة واحدة** .
**ولنفترض أنك انتظرت طمعاً بمزيد من الارتفاع** .
**ولكن السعر**انخفض وأصبح 9500$ للسيارة الواحدة** .
**هنا لو قررت بيع السيارتين بالسعر الحالي**ستحصل على 19000$ وستكون خسارتك هي 1000$ سيتم خصمها من حسابك ولكنك لن تتمكن من**تعويض الخسارة في حالة انخفض السعر أكثر من ذلك لأن المبلغ الموجود في الهامش**المتاح لديك هو 1000$ وهو أقصى مبلغ يمكن أن تخسره في الصفقة , لذا ستطلب منك**المؤسسة أن تبيع السيارتين بالسعر الحالي أو تضيف مزيداً من المال لحسابك لتتمكن من**الانتظار أكثر لعل السعر يعاود الارتفاع . وإذا لم تفعل ستقوم المؤسسة بنفسها ببيع**السيارتين وستخصم الفارق من حسابك , خوفاً من أن ينخفض السعر أكثر ولا تتمكن**المؤسسة من تعويض الفارق من حسابك** . 
**لاحظ أنه في المثل السابق لأن الهامش**المتاح لديك كان أكبر تمكنت من القدرة على الصبر حتى وصل السعر إلى 8000$ أما عندما**أصبح الهامش المتاح أقل لم تتمكن من الصبر لأكثر من سعر 9500**$ .*

*كل ما يهمنا أن تعلمه أنه بصرف النظر عن كمية العقود الذي تتاجر**بها وبصرف النظر عن السعر الحالي للسلعة , فإن الهامش المتاح في حسابك هو أقصى مبلغ**يسمح لك أن تخسره في الصفقة** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بحيث تتحقق دوماً المعادلة التالية** :* 

*(*
*عدد العقود** ** *سعر البيع**) – (**عدد العقود** ** *سعر الشراء**) >=* *الهامش المتاح** (* *أكبر أو يساوي** )* 

*وإذا وجدت بعض الصعوبة في فهم المعادلة السابقة , فيكفي أن تتذكر** :*

*إنك لا يمكن أن تخسر أكثر من الهامش المتاح لديك مهما كان عدد**العقود التي تتاجر بها*
*.*

*تذكر أن المتاجرة بنظام الهامش هي الطريق الوحيد المتاح أمامك**لتحصل على أرباح لن تتمكن من الحصول عليها إلا إن كنت من أصحاب الملايين وهي**الطريقة الأسرع في تحقيق ثروة هائلة من رأسمال في غاية الضآلة وفي فترة قياسية** .
**وتذكر أن هذه الطريق هي طريقة واقعية وقانونية وشرعية يقوم بها الملايين في**مختلف أنحاء العالم , لطالما سمعت عنهم وبعد قراءتك لهذا الكتاب ستصبح قادراً على**أن تكون واحداً منهم إن أعطيت هذا المجال ما يستحق من جهد وممارسة واطلاع** .
**وهو**مجال يستحق بلا شك , فهو المجال الذي تصنع فيه الملايين** ..
**وهو المجال الذي يولد**فيه الأثرياء** . 
**كما أرجو أن لا تخش من المفاهيم السابقة وتظن بأنك مقبل على**اختبار صعب في الرياضيات** !!
**فالمفاهيم السابقة هي في غاية الوضوح وإذا كنت تجد**بعض الصعوبة في فهمها فذلك لأنها جديدة عليك , نريد أن نطمئنك بأنه بقليل من**الممارسة لن تحتاج لحساب أي شئ بل ستتمكن بكل سهولة وبشكل فوري من معرفة الهامش**المستخدم والهامش المتاح وكل ما يتعلق بصفقتك دون الحاجة لحساب شئ** .
**كما نريد أن**نطمئنك إنك وفي أثناء العمل الفعلي في المتاجرة بالبورصة لن تحتاج لحساب الهامش**المستخدم أو الهامش المتاح أو الربح والخسارة , سيتم حساب كل ذلك بشكل آلي أمامك**وستتمكن من معرفة الهامش المتاح الذي لديك في كل لحظة وستتمكن من معرفة مقدار ربحك**وخسارتك في كل لحظة** .
**وما ذكرنا المفاهيم السابقة والمعادلات المرتبطة بها**إلا لتكون مرجعاً لك عند الحاجة**ولتتمكن من فهم الأمور بالشكل الصحيح** ,* *فيكفي أن تفهم المفاهيم السابقة بشكل عام وعند متابعتك للقراءة سيزيد فهمك وتضح**الصورة أمامك بشكل أكبر** .*
*
**كيف تتحقق الأرباح في المتاجرة ؟*

*إنه سؤال سهل الإجابة** ..
**عندما تتاجر بسلعة ما فإن الربح يتحقق**عندما تشتري هذه السلعة بسعر ونبيعها بسعر أعلى** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أي إننا لا يمكن أن نحقق ربحاً إلا إذا كان سعر بيعنا لسلعة أكبر**من سعر شراءنا لها** .
**فعلى أساس المعادلة البسيطة** :* *الربح** =* *سعر البيع** –* *سعر الشراء*

*نشتري بسعر ونبيع بسعر أعلى .. هكذا يتحقق الربح** .*

*فلابد قبل أن نشتري سلعة بغرض المتاجرة أن نتوقع بأكبر قدر من**التأكد بأن سعرها سيرتفع** .
**فإذا تأكدنا بأن سعر سلعة ما سيرتفع بعد فترة من**الوقت , نقوم بشرائها وننتظر إلى أن يرتفع سعرها فعلاً ثم نبيعها بالسعر المرتفع** .
**لذا لا يمكننا أن نحقق الأرباح إلا في**الأسواق الصاعدة** ,* *أي الأسواق التي ترتفع فيها الأسعار يوماً وراء يوم** .
**فعلينا**مراقبة حركة الأسعار وعندما نتوقع أن سعر سلعة ما أصبحت**صاعدة**أي أنها ترتفع**يوماً وراء يوم , نقوم بشرائها ثم ننتظر حتى يرتفع سعرها فعلاً فنبيعها ونحصل على**الربح** .*

*ولكن ماذا لو توقعنا أن سعر سلعة ما سينخفض ولن يرتفع ؟** 
**ماذا**لو توقعنا أن أسعار السيارات في الأيام القادمة ستنخفض ولن ترتفع**؟*

*طبعاً سيكون من الحماقة شراء سيارة الآن , لأننا سنجد أن سعرها**سينخفض بعد أيام فإذا بعناها سنعاني من الخسارة** .
**فإذا كان سعر سيارة الآن هو** 10.000$* *ولكننا نتوقع في الأيام القادمة أن سعرها سينخفض إلى 8000$ , فسيكون من**الحماقة أن نشتريها بسعر 10.000$ لأننا سنجد أن سعرها أصبح بعد أيام 8000$ فإذا**بعناها بهذا السعر سنعاني من خسارة 2000**$ .*

*إذاً .. لا يمكننا أن نبدأ بالشراء إلا عندما نتوقع أن الأسعار**سترتفع وأن الأسواق في صعود** .* 

*وهذه مسألة منطقية وواضحة وقد تتساءل لماذا أؤكد عليها**؟*

*وذلك لأننا في الأسواق الهابطة أي الأسواق التي تنخفض فيها**الأسعار يمكننا أيضاً أن نحقق الربح*
*..!!*

*كيف ذلك ؟*

*تصور أن لديك سيارة يساوي سعرها في السوق الآن 10.000**$*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فإذا كانت أسعار السيارات في هبوط وأن سيارتك بعد بضعة أيام سيهبط**سعرها إلى*
*8000$* *فكيف يمكن**أن تحقق الربح بذلك ؟*

*بكل بساطة ستقوم ببيع سيارتك الآن وقبل أن ينخفض سعرها بسعر** 10.000$* *وستضع في جيبك هذا المبلغ , ستنتظر إلى أن ينخفض السعر إلى 8000$ ثم تقوم**بشراءها بهذا السعر** .
**ما النتيجة ؟*

*النتيجة أن سيارتك عادت إليك ومعها ربح 2000**$ . 
**فقد بعتها**بمبلغ 10.000$ ثم أعدت شراءها بمبلغ 8000$ أي أنك أعدت سيارتك ومعها ربحاً قدره** 2000$ ..!!*

*معنى ذلك أنك استطعت تحقيق الربح من**السوق الهابط**تماماً**كتحقيقك للربح من**السوق الصاعد** .*

*مع فارق واحد*
*..*

*أنك في السوق الصاعد ( أي الذي ترتفع فيه الأسعار يوماً بعد يوم** )* *بدأت الصفقة بشراء ثم أنهيتها ببيع** .*

*اشتريت السيارة بسعر 10.000$ ثم بعتها بسعر 12000$ وحققت الربح** .
**أما في السوق الهابط فقد**بدأت الصفقة ببيع ثم أنهيتها بشراء** .*

*بعت السيارة بسعر 10.000$ واشتريتها مرة أخرى بسعر 8000$ وحققت**الربح** .*

*ففي حالة السوق الصاعد*
*:* *كان سعر الشراء أقل من سعر البيع** .*

*وفي حالة السوق الهابط*
*:* *كان سعر الشراء أيضاً أقل من سعر**البيع** .*

*ولكن الذي اختلف هو ترتيب الصفقة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ففي الصاعد**بدأت بشراء وأنهيت ببيع** ,* *وفي السوق الهابط**بدأت ببيع وأنهيت بشراء** .*

*فإذاً لا يهم أن تكون الأسعار في ارتفاع أو انخفاض لتحقيق الربح**بالمتاجرة** .*

*بل المهم أن يكون توقعك للسوق هو الصحيح** .*

*فإذا توقعت أن الأسعار سترتفع ستشتري السلعة أولاً ثم ستبيعها**عندما ترتفع فعلاً*
*.*

*وإذا توقعت أن الأسعار ستنخفض ستبيع السلعة أولاً ثم تشتريها**عندما تنخفض فعلاً*
*.*

*وفي الحالتين سيكون**سعر الشراء أقل من سعر البيع** ,* *ولايختلف إلا ترتيب القيام بالصفقة** .*

*من الطريف أنه في كافة الأسواق المالية يطلق تعبير " سوق الثور** " Bullish* *للسوق الصاعد و " سوق الدب** " Bearish* *للسوق الهابط , ففي الأسواق المالية**يعبر الثور** Bull* *عن قوى الطلب , قوى الشراء التي تدفع الأسعار للارتفاع ويعبر الدب** Bear* *عن قوى العرض , قوى البيع التي تدفع الأسعار للانخفاض** .
**فعندما يكون الطلب**على سلعة ما كبيراً ويكون الكثير من المتاجرين راغبين في شراء هذه السلعة سيرتفع**سعر هذه السلعة بسرعة ويقال أن السوق يتحكم به الثيران** bulls* *الذين يدفعون الأسعار**للارتفاع** .
**وعندما يكون العرض على سلعة ما كبيراً ويكون الكثير من المتاجرين**راغبين في بيع هذه السلعة سينخفض سعرها بسرعة ويقال أن السوق يتحكم به الدببة** bears* *الذين يدفعون الأسعار للانخفاض** . 
**ويعتبر سوق أي سلعة عبارة عن ساحة صراع بين**الثيران والدببة فإذا تفوقت الثيران كانت النتيجة ارتفاع الأسعار وإذا تفوقت الدببة**كانت النتيجة انخفاض الأسعار** .
**يعتبر ما ذكرناه أحد أشهر أشكال التعبير في**الأسواق المالية كافة , وكثيراً ما ستقابل هذا التعبير الطريف في مختلف الأسواق** .*

*ولنأخذ مثلاً** :* 
*تصور أن هناك نوع من الأخشاب الطن منه يساوي الآن 2000$ ولكنك ومندراستك للسوق توصلت إلى قناعة إلى أنه بعد أسبوع سيرتفع سعر الطن من هذا الخشب إلى 3000$ . كيف يمكنك تحقيق الربح ؟

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الجواب** :* *ستقوم بدفع مبلغ 2000$ وستشتري**طن من هذا الخشب وتنتظر فإذا صدق توقعك سيرتفع سعر الطن إلى 3000$ عندها ستبيع ما**لديك بالسعر الجديد وبذلك تكون قد حققت ربحاً يساوي 1000$ من هذه الصفقة . ( سعر**البيع – سعر الشراء** ) .*

*لقد بدأت بالشراء وانهيت بالبيع*
*.*

*مثال2** :* 
*تصور أن نفس نوع الخشب والذي يساوي الطن منه الآن 2000$ ولكنك من**دراستك للسوق توصلت إلى قناعة أنه بعد فترة من الوقت سينخفض سعر الطن ويصل إلى** 1000$ ,* *فكيف ستحقق الربح ؟*

*الجواب** :*
*ستقوم ببيع هذا الطن في السوق الآن بسعر 2000$ وسيصبح في جيبك** 2000$ ,* *عندما ينخفض سعر الطن إلى 1000$ ستشتريه مرة أخرى بسعر 1000$ . وبذلك يعود**لك الخشب ومعة ربح 1000**$ .
**قد تسأل سؤالاً هاماً** ..*

*كيف لي أن أبيع الخشب وأنا لا أملكه ؟*

*حسناً .. ستقترضه** ..*

*فعندما توصلت إلى قناعة بأن سعر الخشب سينخفض بعد فترة من الوقت** ,* *ستذهب إلى أحد تجار الخشب وتطلب منه أن يقرضك طناً من الخشب على أن تعيده له بعد**أسبوع مثلاً** ..
**فإذا وافق ستأخذ طن الخشب الذي اقترضته وتركض به إلى السوق**وتبيعه بسعر 2000$ , الآن لديك 2000$ ولكنك مطالب أن تعيد طن الخشب إلى التاجر الذي**أقرضك إياه** .
**حسناً ستنتظر بعض الوقت وعندما ينخفض سعر الطن إلى 1000$ كما توقعت**ستذهب إلى السوق وتشتري طن من الخشب بمبلغ 1000$ ثم تعيده إلى التاجر , ويتبقى معك** 1000$* *كربح صافي لك** .*

*ماذا لو ارتفع سعر الخشب بدلاً من أن ينخفض ؟*

*لو فرضنا أن سعر الطن أصبح 3000$ , معنى ذلك أنك لكي تتمكن من**إعادة الطن الذي اقترضته فلابد أن تشتريه بسعر 3000$ ولكن لايوجد لديك سوى 2000**$ ,* *إذاً لابد أن تضيف من جيبك مبلغ 1000$ لتعويض الفارق لتتمكن من إعادة الخشب الذي**اقترضته** .*

*فعندما تبدأ البيع سيكون كل أملك هو أن تنخفض الأسعار حتى تتمكن**من الشراء بسعر أقل من سعر البيع** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فكما قلنا أن الربح لايتحقق إلا إذا كان**سعر البيع أعلى من سعر الشراء** ,* *ولايهم ترتيب الصفقة**المهم هو أنه في نهاية الصفقة يكون السعر الذي بعت به السلعة أعلى من السعر الذي**اشتريتها به** .*

*من هذا المثال يتبين لك أن الربح يمكن أن يتحقق في السوق الصاعد**والسوق الهابط . والمهم في الأمر هو أن يصدق توقعك** .* 

*في الأسواق المالية يطلق مصطلح** long* *عندما تبدأ الصفقة بشراء ويطلق مصطلح** short* *عندما تبدأ**الصفقة ببيع** .
**يمكنك اعتبار أن** long* *تعني شراء وأن** short* *تعني بيع** .*

*لماذا لا نطبق ما تعلمناه الآن على المتاجرة بنظام الهامش**؟*

*تعلم أنه لا فرق بين أن تتاجر بسلعة بالأسلوب التقليدي و أن تتاجر**بها بنظام الهامش سوى إنك في نظام الهامش لن تدفع إلا جزء بسيط من قيمة السلعة التي**ستتاجر بها** .
**لنعود لمثال السيارات السابق وسنقوم بالمتاجرة بالهامش في حالة**السوق الصاعد والسوق الهابط** .
**تذكر أن الوكالة التي نتعامل معها ستقوم بخصم مبلغ** 1000$* *كهامش مستخدم مقابل كل سيارة نقرر المتاجرة بها , وتذكر أن حسابنا لدى الشركة**هو 3000**$ .*

*في حالة السوق الصاعد*

*لنفترض أن سعر السيارة الواحدة الآن هو 10.000$ ولنفترض أننا ومنخلال متابعتنا لسوق السيارات وصلنا إلى قناعة بأن أسعار السيارات سترتفع في الفترةالقادمة , سنفكر إذاً في شراء سيارة على أمل أن نتمكن من بيعها بسعر أعلى فيما بعد .
سنقوم بشراء 1 لوت من وكالة السيارات أي إننا سنشتري سيارة واحدة حيث أن اللوت = سيارة قيمتها 10.000$ .
ستقوم وكالة السيارات بخصم 1000$ من حسابنا كهامشمستخدم يسترد بعد إتمام العملية , وسيتبقى في حسابنا 2000$ وهو الهامش المتاح وهوأقصى مبلغ يمكن أن نخسره في هذه الصفقة .
لنفترض أنه وبعد شراءنا للسيارة انخفضتأسعار السيارات إلى 9000$ , لو قمنا ببيع السيارة بالسعر الحالي سيلزمنا أن نضيف 1000$ من جيبنا لنستكمل قيمة السيارة والتي اشتريناها من الوكالة بسعر 10.000$ , ستخصم الوكالة هذا المبلغ من حسابنا لتعويض الفارق .
ولكننا لن نبيع وسننتظر .. 
نعم .. لنفترض أن الأسعار ارتفعت بسرعة وأصبح سعر السيارة 12000$ .

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لو قمنا**ببيع السيارة بالسعر الحالي سنتمكن من تسديد كامل قيمة السيارة وسيتبقى 2000$ هما**ربحنا من الصفقة** .
**سنقرر إنهاء الصفقة وسنأمر الوكالة ببيع السيارة بسعر 12000**$ ,* *ستنفذ الوكالة الأمر وستخصم قيمة السيارة التي تطالبنا به وهو 10.000$ ويتبقى**مبلغ 2000$ كربح ستضيفه إلى حسابنا لديها بعد أن تعيد الهامش المستخدم** .
**سيكون**حسابنا لديها = 5000**$ .
**وبذلك يكون الربح الذي حققناه** :*

*الربح*
*=* *سعر البيع** –* *سعر الشراء*

*= 12000- 10000 = 2000$* 

*في حالة السوق الهابط*

*لنفترض أن سعر السيارة الآن = 10.000$ ولكننا ومن متابعتنا للسوقتوصلنا إلى قناعة بأن أسعار السيارات ستنخفض في الفترة القادمة .
سنفكر ببيعسيارة بالسعر الحالي لنعيد شراءها بسعر أقل فيما بعد .
طبعاً نحن لانملك سيارةحالياً , لذا سنقوم باقتراضها من وكالة السيارات وسنأمرها أن تبيعها فوراً في السوقبسعر 10.000$ الحالي .
ستنفذ الوكالة الأمر وستخصم من حسابنا 1000$ كهامش مستخدم .فسواء اشترينا السيارة أم بعناها فنحن بدأنا صفقة وأصبحنا مطالبين بتسديد كاملقيمة السيارة في حالة الشراء أو بإعادة السيارة في حالة البيع .
سيتبقى فيحسابنا مبلغ 2000$ كهامش متاح , ونحن الآن مطالبين بإعادة السيارة التي اقترضناها .
لو فرضنا بعد بيعنا السيارة ارتفعت أسعار السيارات وأصبح سعر السيارة = 11000$ .
معنى ذلك لو قررنا أن نشتري سيارة بالسعر الحالي سنلزم بإضافة 1000$ من جيبناحيث أننا بعنا السيارة بمبلغ 10.000$ والسيارة الآن = 11000$ لكي نتمكن من إعادتهاللوكالة يلزمنا أن نضيف 1000$ , سيخصم هذا المبلغ من حسابنا لدى الوكالة لو قررنافعلاً الشراء .
ولكننا لن نفعل .. سننتظر ..
نعم لقد انخفضت أسعار السياراتوأصبح سعر السيارة = 8000$ , أي أننا لو قررنا أن نشتري سيارة الآن لنعيدها للوكالةسندفع مبلغ 8000$ ويتبقى لدينا 2000$ من الثمن الذي بعنا فيه السيارة كربح لنا .
سنقوم بذلك وسنأمر الوكالة أن تشتري سيارة , ستنفذ الشركة الأمر وستدفع 8000$ وسيتبقى 2000$ ستضاف إلى حسابنا لديها بعد استرداد الهامش المستخدم وسيصبح*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*حسابنا** = 5000$
**وبذلك يكون الربح الذي حققناه** :*

*الربح*
*=* *سعر البيع** –* *سعر الشراء*

*= 10.000$ - 8000$ = 2000$* 

*وهكذا ترى أنه في المتاجرة بالهامش كالمتاجرة بالأسلوب التقليدي**يمكن دوماً تحقيق الربح في السوق الصاعد والهابط والمهم في الأمر أن تصدق توقعاتنا** .*
*البورصات التي تتعامل بنظام الهامش*

*ما هي السلع التي يمكن المتاجرة بها بنظام الهامش**؟*

*هناك أعداد لا حصر لها من السلع ممكن المتاجرة بها بنظام الهامش**حيث تقوم بشراء وبيع هذه السلع في البورصات الدولية المخصصة لكل منها** :
**أهم هذه**السلع** :*

*الأسهم*
*Stocks* 

*السلع** Commodities* 

*العملات** Currencies* 

*وسنتحدث عن كل منها بشيء من التفصيل** :*

*أسواق الأسهم*
*Stock market* 

*وهي أكثر الأسواق شهرة وأكثرها قدماً*

*وأسواق الأسهم بكل بساطة هي البورصات التي يتم فيها بيع وشراء**أسهم الشركات** .*

*تتم العملية أساساً بأن تقوم بفتح حساب لدى شركة وساطة مالية brokerage , ثم تقوم باختيار سهم شركة ما على أساس أنك تتوقع أن سعر أسهمها سترتفعبعد فترة من الوقت ,*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فتقوم بالطلب من شركة الوساطة أن تشتري لك عدد معين من أسهم**هذه الشركة .. ثم تنتظر إلى أن يتم ارتفاع أسهم هذه الشركة بالفعل لتقوم ببيع ما**لديك من أسهم وبالتالي تحصل على الربح** .
**تتم متابعة أسهم الشركات في البورصات**المخصصة لذلك , فإذا كانت الشركة التي تود شراء أسهمها هي شركة أمريكية مدرجة ضمن**بورصة نيويورك فستراقب سعر هذه الشركة في بورصة نيويورك , وإن كانت الشركة التي تود**أن تشتري أسهمها هي شركة محلية في بلدك فستراقب سعر أسهم هذه الشركة في بورصة بلدك**المحلية – بورصة القاهرة أو عمان أو الكويت مثلاً – وهكذا** .
**طبعاً يتم ارتفاع**وانخفاض سعر أسهم الشركة بحسب أداء هذه الشركة , فإذا كان أداء الشركة جيداً سيرغب**الكثير من الناس بشراء أسهمها وبالتالي سيرتفع سعرها , وإذا كان الأداء ضعيفاً**سيرغب الكثير من الناس ببيع أسهم هذه الشركة - للتخلص منها - وبالتالي ينخفض سعر**أسهم هذه الشركة** .*

*لكي تحقق الربح في المتاجرة بسوق الأسهم فمهمتك واضحة جداً** :*

*وهي أن تبحث عن شركة تتوقع في المستقبل القريب – أو البعيد – أن**أسعار أسهمها سترتفع فتقوم بشرائها الآن وتنتظر بعض الوقت فإذا كان توقعك صحيحاً**فسترتفع أسعار أسهم هذه الشركة فعلاً , عندها ستقوم ببيع ما اشتريته من أسهم بسعر**أعلى وبذلك تحقق الربح** .*

*أما كيف يمكنك أن تتوقع أن سعر أسهم شركة ما سترتفع أم لا**؟*

*فهذا هو مربط الفرس** ..!!*

*عملية التوقع هذه تحتاج إلى دراسة دقيقة لكثير من الأمور يصعب**الحديث عنها هنا , وهذا يتم بتحليل أداء الشركة وأداء اقتصاد الدولة التي تتبعها**هذه الشركة والكثير من الأمور الأخرى** ...
**ما يهمنا هنا أن تعلمه أن المتاجرة**بالأسهم يمكن أن تتم بالطريق التقليدي , وذلك أن تدفع كامل قيمة الأسهم وبذلك**تمتلكها فعلياً ثم تبيعها في الوقت المناسب** .
**كما انه يمكن المتاجرة بالأسهم**بنظام الهامش بأن تدفع جزء معين من قيمتها لتمتلكها مؤقتاً كما حدث معك في مثال**السيارات السابق** .
**يهمنا أن تعلم أن غالبية المتاجرين بالأسهم يتعاملون بالنظام**التقليدي وليس بنظام الهامش لأن المتاجرة بالأسهم بنظام الهامش يتسم في بعض الأحوال**بالتعقيد وباختلاف القواعد والأنظمة على حسب كل دولة** .
**وإن كان هناك طريقة حديثة**للمتاجرة بالأسهم بنظام الهامش تسمى** CFD* *اختصاراً لجملة** contract for difference* *وهي طريقة أصبحت**تنتشر في الفترة الأخيرة تتميز بالبساطة** .*

*ما يهمنا أن تعلمه الآن أن المتاجرة بالأسهم بنظام الهامش ممكنة**وإن كانت غير شائعة كثيراً** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أ*
*سواق السلع** Commodities* 

*وهي الأسواق ( البورصات ) التي يتم فيها بيع وشراء السلع الأساسية** ,* *من هذه السلع** :* 
*
**المواد الغذائية** :* *كالقمح , الذرة , فول الصويا , الشعير ... الخ** .*

*موارد الطاقة*
*:*
*النفط الخام , وقود التدفئة , الغاز الطبيعي ... الخ** .*

*المعادن الصناعية*
*:* 
*الحديد , النحاس , الكروم , الألمنيوم ... الخ** .*

*المعادن النفيسة*
*:*
*الذهب , الفضة , البلاتين ... الخ** .
**لكل نوع من السلع السابقة**سوقها الخاص بها , يتم المتاجرة بالسلع بنظام الهامش وذلك بأن تختار سلعة تتصور أن**سعرها سيرتفع في المستقبل القريب فتقوم بشرائها لتبيعها بعد أن يرتفع سعرها فعلاً**وتحتفظ بالربح كاملاً لك** .
**تباع هذه السلع على شكل وحدات ثابتة كما ذكرنا سابقاً**لكل سلعة وحدة خاصة بها , فمثلاً وحدة الذهب تعادل تقريباً 16 كيلو غرام كل وحدة**تسمى لوت** lot .
**فعندما تشتري " لوت " من الذهب فإنك بذلك تشتري 16كيلوغرام من**الذهب بسعر ما على أمل أن تبيعه لاحقاً بسعر أعلى , ستقوم بدفع نسبة ضئيلة من ثمن**هذه الكمية من الذهب كهامش مستخدم ليتم حجزه باسمك تماماً كما ذكرنا في مثال**السيارات** .
**ستقوم بعدها وبعد أن أصبح هناك 16 كيلو غرام من الذهب محجوز باسمك** ..* *ستقوم بمتابعة أسعار الذهب في البورصة الدولية الخاصة بالذهب فعندما تجد أن سعره**أصبح مرتفعاً ستأمر الشركة التي تتعامل معها بأن تبيع اللوت الذي باسمك بالسعر**الحالي ستقوم الشركة بتنفيذ الأمر وستخصم قيمة لوت الذهب وتضيف لحسابك الباقي كربح**بعد أن تعيد لك الهامش المستخدم** .
**أما إن أصبحت أسعار الذهب منخفضة أكثر من**السعر الذي اشتريت به لوت الذهب معنى ذلك قد تأمر الشركة ببيع اللوت المحجوز باسمك**بالسعر المنخفض حيث سيتم تعويض فارق السعر من الخصم من حسابك الموجود لديها , طبعاً**سيكون لك الحرية بالانتظار لعل السعر يعود للارتفاع على أن لا يزيد الفارق ما بين**سعر شراءك للوت الذهب وسعره الحالي عن المبلغ الموجود في الهامش المتاح لديك كما**ذكرنا** ,* *والسبب الذي قد يدفعك للبيع بخسارة هو الخوف من المزيد من الانخفاض في**السعر وبالتالي الخوف من توسيع الخسارة** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ينطبق على الذهب ما ينطبق على غيرة من السلع , وإن كان لكل سلعة**بورصتها الخاصة , فهناك بورصة للنفط الخام وهناك بورصة للحديد .. الخ** .
**تختلف**المؤثرات التي تؤثر على سعر كل سلعة على حدة , فمثلاً يتأثر سعر النفط الخام**بالتغيرات السياسية في مناطق الإنتاج وبالسياسة الدولية أما سعر القمح مثلاً فيتأثر**على حسب الظروف المناخية وإمكانات الإنتاج في الدول الرئيسية المصدرة للقمح وهكذا** ..
**فلا يمكن لشخص أن يعمل بكل أنواع السلع بل لابد من التخصص في المتاجرة بمجال**محدود لأن دراسة حركة سلعة ما وبالتالي معرفة إمكانية أن ينخفض أو يرتفع سعر سلعة**ما تحتاج إلى الكثير من الدراسة والمتابعة والخبرة في سوق هذه السلعة** . 
**يتم**المتاجرة بأسواق السلع في الأغلب بنظام الهامش ولكن بطريقة خاصة تسمى**المشتقات** derivatives (* *البيع الآجل** futures* *والخيارات** options )* *وهي طريقة يصعب شرحها**هنا وهي خارج نطاق هذا الكتاب** .*

*ما يهمنا أن تعرفه هو أن هناك الكثير من السلع يمكن المتاجرة بها**بنظام الهامش تماماً كالأسلوب الذي تحدثنا عنه في مثال السيارات** .*

*أسواق العملات*
*Currency market*

*وهي أكبر البورصات المالية في العالم على الإطلاق** ..!!*

*حيث يتم فيها بيع وشراء عملة دولة مقابل دفع عملة دولة أخرى** ..
**فمثلاً يتم فيها شراء الدولار الأمريكي بدفع العملة الأوروبية الموحدة** (* *اليورو) , أو العكس أي شراء اليورو بدفع الدولار الأمريكي مقابلة** .
**أو شراء**الدولار الأمريكي بدفع الين الياباني , أو العكس** .
**أو شراء الدولار الأمريكي**بدفع الجنية الإسترليني , أو العكس** .
**أو شراء الدولار الأمريكي بدفع الفرنك**السويسري مقابله , أو العكس** .
**أو شراء أي عملة ودفع مقابلها عملة أخرى كثمن لها** .
**ويتم الحصول على الربح باستغلال الفروقات الطفيفة بين أسعار العملات , وهي**فروقات بسيطة في أغلب الوقت ولكنها يمكن أن تتحول إلى أرباح هائلة عندما يتم بيع**وشراء كميات كبيرة من النقود** .*

*يلزمك إذاً مبالغ مالية كبيرة للاستفادة من هذه السوق*
*..* *أليس كذلك**؟*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لا .. ليس كذلك** ..!!* 

*بفضل المتاجرة بنظام الهامش ستتمكن من شراء وبيع كميات كبيرة جداً**من العملات مقابل دفع جزء بسيط منها كهامش مستخدم وستحتفظ بالربح كاملاً لك**وكأنك كنت تمتلك هذه المبالغ الكبيرة فعلياً** .*

*توفر المتاجرة بالعملات فرصة لا تعوض للحصول على أرباح هائلة**وبسرعة كبيرة لا يمكن الحصول عليها بأي مجال آخر من مجالات الاستثمار** .
**وتتميز**المتاجرة بالعملات بالنظام الهامشي عن غيرها من المتاجرة بالكثير من المزايا التي**تناسب الإنسان العادي ذو الإمكانات المحدودة والخبرات المحدودة في المجال الاقتصادي** .
**لهذه الأسباب ولغيرها فإننا نخصص بقية هذا الكتاب لنعلمك أسس الدخول في هذا**المجال المثير والمربح جداً إن أحسن المرء التعامل معه , سنتحدث بالتفصيل عن كل ما**تحتاجه لتصبح متاجراً في المضاربة على أسعار العملات الدولية** .
**قد تكون هذه**اللحظة هي لحظة فاصلة في حياتك العملية** ..!!*
*

**وقبل الانتقال**لذلك بالتفصيل سنكمل الحديث عن أنواع البورصات وطريقة الحصول على أرباح من المتاجرة**بشكل عام مما يساعدك لفهم الموضوع بشكل أكثر سهولة ودقة** .* 

*المتاجرة بنظام الهامش وأنواع البورصات*

*تعلم أن هناك الكثير من السلع يتم بيعها وشراءها بين الناس**والمؤسسات والدول , من هذه السلع : الأسهم , السندات , السلع الأساسية والعملات** .
**وتعلم أن لكل سلعة سوقها الخاص حيث يجتمع المهتمين بهذه السلعة ويتبادلون**بيعها وشراءها , وحيث يتحدد سعر السلعة على أساس**قانون العرض والطلب** supply and demand .*

*فالسلعة التي يزيد الطلب عليها عن المعروض منها يرتفع سعرها** ,* *والسلعة التي يزيد المعروض منها عن الطلب عليها ينخفض سعرها** .
**تسمى هذه الأسواق** :* *البورصات*

*والبورصات موجودة في كل دول العالم , ولكل بورصة تخصصها ومجالها** .
**والشيء الذي يهمنا أن تعرفه أن البورصات تأتي على نوعين** :*

*بورصات التبادل المباشر*
*Exchange*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بورصات التبادل عبر شبكات الاتصال*
*Over the counter (OTC)*

*ما الفارق بين النوعين ؟*

*الفارق أن بورصات التبادل المباشر هي بورصات لها مكان مركزي محدد**لابد لمن يريد أن يتعامل فيه أن يذهب إليه ليبيع أو يشتري أو عن طريق تواجد ممثل**يقوم بالبيع والشراء باسمه** .*

*مثل بورصة نيويورك , وهي المكان الموجود في مدينة نيويورك والذي**يتم فيه بيع وشراء أسهم الشركات الأمريكية** .
**ومثل بورصة لندن , وهي المكان**الموجود في مدينة لندن والذي يتم فيه بيع وشراء أسهم الشركات البريطانية** .
**ومثل**بورصة الكويت , وهي المكان الموجود في مدينة الكويت والذي يتم فيه بيع وشراء أسهم**الشركات الكويتية** .
**حيث يتقابل المتاجرون – أو من يمثلهم - وجهاً لوجه ويتعاملون**مع بعضهم البعض بشكل مباشر** .
**أما البورصات التي تقوم عبر شبكات الاتصال فهي**أسواق يتم فيها بيع وشراء السلع دون أن يكون لها مكان مركزي محدد بل تتم عمليات**البيع والشراء بين الشركات والبنوك والأفراد عن طريق شبكات الاتصال والكمبيوتر** .*

*أي أن المتاجرين غير مضطرين للذهاب إلى مكان محدد أو إلى مواجهة**بعضهم البعض , بل تتم المتاجرة عن طريق تبادل عروض البيع والشراء باستخدام شبكات**الهاتف والكمبيوتر والإنترنت** .*

*تعتبر بورصة العملات واحدة من البورصات التي تقوم على أساس**التعامل عبر شبكات الاتصال** .* 
*وعندما تبدأ المتاجرة ببيع العملات وشراءها في البورصة الدولية**للعملات فإنك ستتعامل مع هذا النوع من البورصات أي بورصات التبادل عبر شبكة الإتصال**وعبر شبكة الإنترنت بشكل خاص** .*
*



*
*المتاجرة بالبورصات عن طريق**الإنترنت*

*كان للتطور الهائل لتكنولوجيا الاتصال والبرمجة دور أساسي في تطورشبكة الإنترنت وانتشارها في مختلف أنحاء العالم .
وكان لذلك دور كبير في إحداثتغيير جذري في الكثير من الأمور الاقتصادية والثقافية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وحتى السياسية** .
**فالإنترنت**الآن هي " شبكة الشبكات " التي تربط بين كل البشر على اختلاف دولهم وخلفياتهم**الثقافية وهي مكسب إنساني لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه بل يزداد الاعتماد عليه يوما وراء**يوم** .
**و أصبحت المتاجرة في البورصات الدولية من اكثر المجالات الاقتصادية**استغلالاً لانتشار الإنترنت** .
**حيث يمكن لأي كان أن يبيع ويشتري أي نوع من أنواع**السلع ومن أي مكان في العالم وفي أي بورصة يشاء** .
**وكل ما يحتاجه المرء هو جهاز**كمبيوتر واتصال بالإنترنت** ..!!
**وسواء رغبت في المتاجرة بالأسهم أم بالسلع**الأساسية أم بالعملات , فالإنترنت أصبحت هي المكان الرئيسي والمأمون للقيام بذلك** .*

*فكيف تتم المتاجرة بالبورصات عن طريق الإنترنت ؟*

*أي كان نوع السلعة التي ترغب في المتاجرة بها فلا يمكنك القيام**بذلك إلا عن طريق شركة ستكون الوسيط بينك وبين البورصة التي تتاجر فيها , فلا يمكن**للمرء عموماً أن يذهب**للبورصة**مباشرة ويباشر البيع والشراء مباشرة , بل يتم**ذلك بواسطة شركات خاصة ومرخصة وذات خبرة عالية تسمى**شركات**الوساطة المالية** Brokerage firms .**والتي ستقوم بتنفيذ أوامر البيع والشراء الذي تأمر**بها وتقوم بالكثير من الخدمات الأخرى لك** .*

*وتتم العملية أساساً بالشكل الآتي** :*

*·* 
*تختار شركة الوساطة التي تريد التعامل معها** .* 

*·* 
*تفتح حساب باسمك لديها , وتودع فيه المبلغ الذي**ترغب باستثماره** .* 

*·* 
*تقوم بمتابعة البورصة التي تود المتاجرة بها**وتقوم بأمر شركة الوساطة ببيع أو شراء السلعة التي تريد وبالسعر الذي تختار** .* 

*·* 
*ستقوم شركة الوساطة عن طريق ممثليها المتواجدين**بشكل أو بآخر في البورصة بتنفيذ أوامرك** .* 

*·* 
*ستضاف الأرباح لحسابك أو تخصم الخسائر الناتجة**عن المتاجرة من حسابك لدى شركات الوساطة** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*يمكنك بطبيعة الحال أن تسحب المبلغ المودع لدى**شركة الوساطة أو تضيف علية بأي وقت تشاء** . 
**في السابق كان التعامل**بينك وبين شركة الوساطة يتم بواسطة الاتصال الهاتفي أو باستخدام الفاكس , فعندما**تقرر أن تشتري أسهماً لشركة ما مثلاً كنت تقوم بالاتصال الهاتفي مع شركة الوساطة**والطلب منهم بالقيام بشراء الكمية المطلوبة من أسهم هذه الشركة بالسعر الذي تقرره** .
**أما الآن ونتيجة لتطور شبكة الإنترنت فأصبح التعامل بينك وبين شركة الوساطة**يتم بواسطة**برنامج خاص** platform* *تقوم بالحصول علية من شركة الوساطة وتقوم**بتنزيله** download* *على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك** .
**فعندما تفتح حساب لدى**شركة الوساطة التي اخترتها ستطلب منك الشركة أن تقوم بتنزيل البرنامج الخاص بها على**جهازك وستعطيك كلمة مرور** password* *خاصة بك ستستخدمها للاتصال بشركة الوساطة بشكل**آمن** . 
**سيوفر لك هذا البرنامج اتصالاً مباشراً وفورياً بين جهازك والذي سيكون**على اتصال بالإنترنت وبين شركة الوساطة حيث يمكنك من خلاله تحديد أوامر البيع**والشراء والاطلاع على حسابك والعمليات السابقة التي قمت بها .. الخ** 
**تتميز هذه**البرامج بالسهولة الشديدة والوضوح وهي ليست بحاجة لخبرات خاصة في الكمبيوتر أو**الإنترنت للتعامل معها وهي مصممة أساساً لاستخدام الشخص العادي ذو الخبرات المحدودة**في الكمبيوتر , وستجد دائماً إرشادات كاملة عن كيفية استخدام هذه البرامج من شركة**الوساطة التي تتعامل معها . وسنتحدث عن ذلك فيما بعد** .
**لقد وفرت هذه الإمكانيات**والتي كانت في عداد الأحلام قبل بضعة سنوات فرصة سانحة للكثير من الناس للتعامل مع**شركات وساطة قد تكون في الطرف الآخر من العالم دون الحاجة للتقيد بالشركات الموجودة**في بلدك كما كان عليه الوضع في السابق مما أعطى مجال أكبر للخيار وأشعل المنافسة**بين شركات الوساطة لتوفير خدمات أفضل ولتقليل التكاليف التي يطلب من المتاجر دفعها**مقابل هذه الخدمات** .
**والآن** ..
**بعد أن أصبحت ملماً بالكثير من المعلومات عن**آلية المتاجرة بالبورصات بشكل عام وعن مبادئ المتاجرة بنظام الهامش . يمكننا الآن**الإنتقال إلى الجزء الثاني والرئيسي من هذا الكتاب وهو الجزء المختص بالمتاجرة**بالعملات بنظام الهامش , حيث ستصبح بعد قراءتك وفهمك لما فيه مؤهلاً للبدء في الخوض**عملياً في هذا العالم المثير** .*
*

انتهى الجزأ الأول ويتبع تكملة باقى الأجزاء ====)))))*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الجزء الثاني*
*المتاجرة بالعملات*
*Currencies Trading* 

*لماذا العمل بسوق العملات ؟*
*كما علمت فإن هناك الكثير من أنواع السلع ممكن المتاجرة بها**كالأسهم والسلع الأساسية والسندات وغيرها الكثير**,* *ولكل نوع من هذه السلع بورصتها الخاصة حيث يختار المرء أحد هذه الأنواع أو**بعضها للمتاجرة به**.*

*هناك الكثير من الأسباب التي تجعل من المتاجرة في سوق العملات**أفضل من المتاجرة بالأنواع الأخرى من الأسواق ومن أهم هذه الأسباب**:
**العمل على**مدار اليوم*

*في بورصات التبادل المباشر**exchange* *يتم العمل لفترة محدودة كل يوم حيث تفتتح البورصة في الصباح وتغلق أبوابها**في المساء**.*

*فمثلاً**:* 
*لو كنت تريد المتاجرة بأسهم الشركات الأمريكية فلا يمكنك البيع**والشراء إلا عندما تفتح بورصة نييويورك أبوابها في حدود الساعة**9* *صباحاً**(**بتوقيت شرق أمريكا**EST )* *إلى الساعة**4* *مساءاً بنفس التوقيت**.*

*معنى ذلك أنك مقيد بهذا الوقت لمراقبة السوق مما يستلزم التفرغ**الكامل**,* *وهذا ينطبق على كافة البورصات الأخرى**كل حسب توقيت الدولة التابعة لها**.*

*فإذا كنت تعمل في دولة عربية وتريد المتاجرة بأسهم في بورصة**نيويورك فأنت مقيد بالعمل ما بين الساعة**4* *مساءاً إلى**11* *ليلاً وهو ما يوافق**توقيت افتتاح بورصة نيويورك بالنسبة لأغلب الدول العربية**.*

*ومثل هذا الفارق في أوقات العمل يتسبب بالكثير من المشاكل**والصعوبات على المدى البعيد**.*

*أما في بورصة العملات ولأنه لايوجد مكان مركزي محدد**,* *ولأن العمليات تتم بواسطة شبكات الكمبيوتر فإن**العمل ببورصة العملات لا يتوقف طوال ال**24* *ساعة**..**سوى في آخر يومين في الأسبوع**(* *السبت والأحد**) ..!!
**فالبنوك والمؤسسات المالية تفتح أبوابها**في اليابان الساعة**12* *ليلاً بتوقيت جرينتش**(* *الساعة**8* *صباحاً بتوقيت اليابان**)* *فتبدأ عمليات**البيع والشراء ولا تغلق مؤسسات اليابان إلا الساعة**9* *صباحاً بتوقيت جرينتش**( 5* *مساءاً**بتوقيت اليابان**) ...*

*ولكن العمل لن يتوقف لأنه ما أن تغلق المؤسسات اليابانيةوالآسيوية وأهمها في طوكيو و هونج كونج وسنغافورةحتى تكون المؤسسات الأوروبيةوأهمها في لندن وفرانكفورت وباريس قد فتحت أبوابها, وما أن تقارب المؤسسات الأوروبية على الإغلاق حتى تكون المؤسسات الأمريكيةقد بدأت العمل وأهمها في نيويورك و شيكاغو, وما أن تغلق المؤسسات*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأمريكية أبوابها حتى تبدأ المؤسسات في استراليا**ونيوزيلاندا في التداول**,* *وقبل أن تغلق**الأخيرة أبوابها تكون المؤسسات اليابانية قد بدأت يوماً جديداً في العمل**..!!*

*وهكذا وعلى حسب توقيت كل دولة سيكون بالنسبة لك التعامل مستمر**طوال**24* *ساعة**.*

*فيما عدا يومي السبت والأحد**..**لأنهما عطلة في كل الدول**.*

*فعندما تغلق المؤسسات الأمريكية أبوابها يوم الجمعة الساعة**10* *مساءاً بتوقيت جرينتش تقريباً سيكون ذلك صباح**السبت في استراليا ونيوزيلندا وهو يوم عطلة كما تعلم لذا يتوقف العمل إلى مساء يوم**الأحد الساعة**10* *مساءاً بتوقيت جرينتش حيث**يكون صباح الأثنين في استراليا ونيوزيلندا لتعود الكرَة للأسبوع الذي يليه يوماً**وراء يوم**.* *في كل دولة وعلى حسب توقيتها إلى**نهاية الأسبوع التالي**..* *وهكذا**.*

*طبعاً أنت لن تقوم بالتعامل مع كل هذة المؤسسات في كل هذه الدول**على حدة**,* *بل ستتعامل مع شركة الوساطة والتي**ستربطك بدورها مع جميع المؤسسات الأخرى عبر العالم**.*

*ما يهمنا هنا أن تعلمه**,* *هو**أن العمل في سوق العملات يستمر طوال**24* *ساعة**طوال الأسبوع**,* *وهذا يعطيك الفرصة لاختيار**الوقت الذي يناسبك أن تعمل به دون الخوف**"* *بأن**تأتي متأخراً**"* *ففي سوق العملات لا يمكن أن**تأتي متأخراً**,* *لأن العمل متواصل طوال اليوم**ولأن الفرص كثيرة وعلى مدار الساعة**.*

*السيولة العالية*
*High liquidity* 

*عندما تريد أن تبيع سهماً ما فلابد أن تجد مشتري له**,* *وعندما تريد أن تبيع سلعة ما فلابد أن يكون هناك**من يرغب في الشراء منك**.*

*ففي بعض الظروف عندما يحدث خبر ما يتسبب بانخفاض حاد للأسهم التي**تمتلكها فإن جميع من يملكون الأسهم التي عندك مثلها يرغبون ببيعها أيضاً**,* *فيصبح المعروض من الأسهم أكثر كثيراً من الطلب**عليها وهذا يتسبب بهبوط هائل لسعر السهم وبسرعة خارقة لذا وفي بعض الظروف قد تجد**صعوبة كبيرة في بيع أسهمك بسعر مناسب**,* *بل قد**تضطر إلى بيع أسهمك بخسارة كبيرة عندما لاتجد هناك من يرغب في شراءها**.*

*وهذا ما يسمىالسيولةliquidityأي القدرةعلى تحويل ما تمتلكه من*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أوراق مالية إلى نقود**وهذا ما ينطبق أيضاً على السلع**الأساسية**commodities* *في ظروف التغيرات**الاقتصادية والسياسية الهامة**.*

*أما في سوق العملات**,* *فلضخامة هذا السوق وهو كما ذكرنا أكبر سوق في العالم فأنت دائماً قادر على**بيع ما تملك من عملات في الوقت الذي تراه مناسباً وستجد دائماً من يشتري منك قبل**فوات الأوان وهذه ميزة تقلل المخاطرة التي قد تواجهها في الأسواق المالية الأخرى**.*

*عدالة السوق وشفافيته*
*Fair and Transparency* 

*يعتبر سوق العملات هو أعدل سوق في العالم**..!!*

*لماذا ؟*
*لأنه سوق ضخم جداً فإنه لايمكن لفئة محدودة أو جهة ما أن تؤثر فيه**بسهولة**.*

*فمثلاً إذا قارنته بسوق الأسهم**,* *فإذا كنت تمتلك أسهم في شركة ما فبمجرد تصريح بسيط من أحد مسؤولي هذه الشركة**كفيل بأن يؤثر على سعر السهم الذي تمتلكة هبوطاً أم صعوداً**.*

*أما في سوق العملات ولأنه سوق هائل الضخامة فلا يمكن لفرد أو جهة**أن تؤثر علية**,* *ولا تتأثر أسعار العملات إلا**بالتحركات الاقتصادية الضخمة والمقدرة بالمليارات**,* *كما لا تتأثر إلا بالبيانات الرسمية الحكومية ليست من أي دولة بل من الدول**الأكبر اقتصادياً مثل الولايات المتحدة أو اليابان أو الاتحاد الأوروبي**.* *أو بتصريحات وزراء المالية والبنوك المركزية لهذه**الدول**.*

*وهذا يجنبك**"* *حركات**"* *التلاعب التي كثيراً ما عانى منها ملاك الأسهم**الصغار والتي قام بها مسؤولي الشركات وكبار مالكي الأسهم والذي قد**–* *نقول قد**–* *تكون لهم مصلحة شخصية في رفع أو خفض أسعار الأسهم**,* *وقد حدثت الكثير من هذه القصص حتى في أسهم الشركات**العالمية على الرغم من تشدد الإجراءات والرقابة**.*

*ضخامة سوق العملات وكونها لا تتأثر إلا بالبيانات الرسمية لأكبر**الدول اقتصادياً في العالم وبمسؤولي هذه الدول الرسميين يجعل من سوق العملات الأكثر**شفافية**,* *فلا أسرار هناك ولا تلاعب**.*

*وهذا يجنب المتاجر بسوق العملات الكثير من المطبات" الخفية" التي قد يواجهها المتاجرون في الأسواق الأخرى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الاستفادة من السوق الصاعد والسوق الهابط**.*

*كما ذكرنا يمكن مبدئياً المتاجرة والحصول على الربح في سلعة سواء**كان السوق صاعداً أم هابطاً**.*

*وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن أغلب المتعاملين بأسواق الأسهم مثلاً لا**يتاجرون إلا في السوق الصاعد**.*

*ما معنى ذلك ؟*
*معناه أن أغلبية المتعاملين بالأسهم يبحثون عن الأسهم التي**يتوقعون أن ترتفع أسعارها في المستقبل القريب ليقوموا بشراء هذه الأسهم على أمل**بيعها بسعر أعلى**,* *ولكنهم عندما يعلمون أن**أسهم شركة ما ستنخفض لا يقومون بالاستفادة من ذلك فلا يقومون ببيع هذه الأسهم**ليعيدوا شراءها مرة أخرى بسعر أقل من سعر البيع ويحتفظوا بفارق السعرين كربح**.*

*لماذا ؟*
*لأن المتاجرة في السوق الهابطة بالأسهم يتميز بالتعقيد وبكثرة**القيود مما يجعله مجالاً خطراً**,* *وذلك لأن**الدول والبورصات تفرض أنظمة خاصة للمتاجرة بالسوق الهابط في الأسهم خوفاً من أن**يتعمد مسؤولي الشركات أو من لهم مصلحة خفض أسعار الأسهم لمصلحتهم الخاصة**,* *لذا هناك الكثير من القيود التي تجعل من المتاجرة**بالأسهم في السوق الهابط مسألة معقدة لا يتعامل بها إلا المحترفين وأصحاب الدراية**الواسعة**.*

*وكذلك في أسواق السلع فعلى الرغم من أنه يمكنك المتاجرة والحصول**على الربح عندما تتوقع أن سعر سلعة ما سينخفض إلا أنه من الناحية العملية فإن أغلب**المتعاملين بأسواق السلع أيضاً يميلون للعمل بالسوق الصاعد**,* *أي يبحثون فقط عن السلع التي يعتقدون أن أسعارها**سترتفع**,* *أما في الأسواق الهابطة للسلع فقلة**هم من يتعامل بها**.*

*وذلك لأن السلع على الأغلب يتم المتاجرة بها بطريقة خاصة تسمى**المشتقات** derivatives* *كما ذكرنا وهي**طريقة يصعب شرحها هنا تجعل من المتاجرة بالسوق الهابط تتسم بالخطورة العالية ولذلك**لا يتعامل بها إلا ذوي الخبرة والإمكانات والدراية العالية**,* *أما الأغلبية العظمى من المتاجرين من الأشخاص**العاديين فإنهم ولمبدأ السلامة يتعاملون فقط في السوق الصاعد**.*

*أما العملات فأمرها مختلف حيث أن السوق الصاعد والسوق الهابط فية**سيان*
*..!!*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ويمكن للجميع ان يتاجر في عملة سواء كان التوقع أن سعرها سيرتفع**أم ينخفض دون أن تزيد المخاطرة أو تقل العائدات بل الأمر سيان في كلتا الحالتين**.*

*لماذا ؟*
*إذا أردت التفسير فذلك لأن العملات تباع وتشترى**كأزواج**pairs* *وليست فرادى**.*

*فأنت عندما تدفع الدولار وتشتري الين الياباني فمعنى ذلك أنك بعت**الدولار واشتريت الين**,* *وعندما تدفع الين**وتشتري الدولار فأنت عملياً قمت ببيع الين وشراء الدولار**.*

*ما يهمنا أن تفهمه الآن أنه في سوق العملات وخلافاً للأسواق**الأخرى يمكن المتاجرة بالسوق الهابط تماماً كالمتاجرة بالسوق الصاعد**,* *وهو ما يعطيك مرونة عالية وفرص أكبر بكثير**للمتاجرة والحصول على أرباح**.*

*وهي ميزة أخرى لسوق العملات على بقية الأسواق الأخرى**.*

*وضوح سوق العملات وبساطته النسبية*
*وهو نتيجة لضخامة هذا السوق مما يجعله لا يتأثر إلا بمعطيات**الاقتصاد الكلي**.*

*فأنت عندما تتاجر بالأسهم فمهمتك واضحة كما ذكرنا وهي البحث عن**شركة تتوقع أن أسعار أسهمها سترتفع في المستقبل القريب**.*

*ولكن عملية البحث ليست بالمسألة الهينة**..!!*

*فهناك العشرات من الشركات بل المئات والألآف منها وهذا يتطلب**دراسة مئات الشركات وأداءها حتى تتمكن من معرفة أيها سيرتفع سعر أسهمها**,* *وهذا يتطلب وقتاً وجهداً هائلين**,* *وعلى الرغم من أن هناك طرق حديثة للمسح والفلترة**وأن هناك مؤسسات متخصصة لتقديم المشورة التي تحتاجها**,* *إلا أن المسألة تظل متعبة لضخامة عدد الشركات**.*

*أما في أسواق العملات وعلى الرغم من أن هناك عشرات العملات التي**يمكن المتاجرة بها إلا**أن**80%* *من**التعامل**بسوق العملات يتم على أربع عملات فقط وهي اليورو والين الياباني**والجنية الإسترليني والفرنك السويسري**وكل هذة العملات مقابل الدولار الأمريكي**,* *وإذا أردت التوسع فهناك**8* *عملات فقط هي التي تحظى باهتمام المتاجرين والتي**تكون**90%* *من العمليات محصورة بها**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أي أن الخيارات أمامك محدودة مما يجعل المسألة أسهل وأكثر تركيزاً**وهذا بلا شك يساعدك على النجاح دون أن يقلل من العائدات بالمقارنة بالأسهم**.*

*هذا من جهة**..*

*أما من جهة أخرى فكما ذكرنا الحديث عن عدالة السوق فأسواق الأسهم**تتأثر بعشرات العوامل بعضها واضح وبعضها خفي**.*

*فقبل أن تشتري سهم شركة لابد أن تكون قد درست أداء هذه الشركة**لفترة طويلة سابقة وتكون على دراية عن أداء الشركات المنافسة وعلى معرفة بحال**اقتصاد الدولة التي تنتمي لها هذه الشركة ومكانتها في الاقتصاد العالمي**..* *الخ**..* *الخ**.*

*ومثل هذه الدراسات تتطلب من المتاجر أن يمتلك خلفية اقتصادية**ومحاسبية واسعة حتى يتمكن من التقييم والحكم على الأمور بشكل صحيح**,* *وعلى الرغم من وجود بيوت للخبرة والاستشارات إلا**أن هذه الخدمات لاتقدم بالمجان بل بمقابل مادي كثيراً ما يكون مرتفع**.*

*أما إن أردت أن تقوم بذلك بنفسك فلا بد أن تهيئ نفسك لسنوات من**البحث والدراسة والتدريب حتى تتمكن من التقييم السليم لأداء الشركات**.*

*أما في العملات فلضخامة هذا السوق ولأنه لا يتأثر أساساً إلا**بمعطيات الاقتصاد الكلي فإن المسألة تكون أسهل بكثير وبما لايقاس**.*

*وعلى الرغم من أن المتاجرة بالعملات تتطلب أيضاً الكثير من البحث**والممارسة إلا أنها لا تتطلب أن يكون لدى المتاجر تلك الخلفية الاقتصادية**والمحاسبية التي تحتاجها أسواق الأسهم ليكون المتاجر ناجحاً**.*

*لذا تجد الكثير من المتاجرين الناجحين في سوق العملات ينتمون**لخلفيات ليست مرتبطة بالضرورة بالمجال الاقتصادي فهناك متاجرون هم في الأساس**مهندسون أو أطباء أو موظفين أو طلاب**.*

*لا نرغب أن تفهم من ذلك أن المتاجرة بالعملات مسألة في غاية**السهولة**,* *طبعاً لا*
*..* *ولكننا نقصد أن الجميع**حتى من ليست لديهم خلفية اقتصادية كبيرة يمكنهم بالممارسة والخبرة والاطلاع المعقول**أن يكونوا متاجرين ناجحين خلافاً للأسواق الأخرى**.*

*المضاعفة العالية**High Leverage*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أنت تعلم الآن أن المضاعفة هي نسبة المبلغ الذي يطلب منك دفعة**كعربون مقابل كل وحدة من السلعة إلى قيمة السلعة كاملة**.*

*وكما تعلم أن أساس العمل بنظام الهامش يقوم على المضاعفة والتي**تمكنك من المتاجرة بسلعة تفوق قيمتها ما تدفعة عشرات المرات مع الاحتفاظ بالربح**كاملاً وكأنك تمتلك السلعة فعلياً**.*

*فكلما كانت نسبة المضاعفة التي تمنحك إياها الشركة التي تتعامل**معها كان بإمكانك المتاجرة بقيمة مادية أكبر من السلع دون الحاجة لأن تدفع مبلغاً**كبيراً كعربون مسترد**,* *وهذا يمنحك إمكانية**الحصول على أرباح تزيد على حسب زيادة نسبة المضاعفة**.*

*فمثلاً**:*
*عند شركة تسمح بمضاعفة بنسبة**1:10* *سيكون مطلوباً منك أن تدفع**1000$* *للمتاجرة بسلعة قيمتها**10.000$ .*

*أما عند شركة تسمح بمضاعفة بنسبة**1:20* *سيكون مطلوباً منك أن تدفع**1000$* *للمتاجرة بسلعة قيمتها**20.000$ .* 

*كما ذكرنا يمكنك أن تحسب المبلغ المطلوب دفعة كهامش مستخدم من**المعادلة التالية**:*

*الهامش المستخدم على كل لوت*
*=* *حجم العقد**/* *نسبة المضاعفة**.*

*كما تعلم يمكن المتاجرة بنظام الهامش في كافة الأسواق المالية**,* *فسواء اخترت المتاجرة بالأسهم أو السلع**الأساسية أو العملات فستجد الكثير من شركات الوساطة التي تفتح لك المجال للمتاجرة**بحجم يفوق عدة مرات حجمك**.*

*وتختلف نسبة المضاعفة التي تمنحها شركات الوساطة على حسب نوع**السوق وعلى حسب الشركة التي ستتعامل معها**.*

*يعتبر سوق العملات هو السوق الذي تتوفر فيه أكبر نسبة مضاعفة بين**الأسواق الأخرى تصل حتى**200* *ضعف**..!!*

*أي أنك مقابل دفعك لمبلغ**1000$* *كهامش مستخدم ستتمكن من شراء وبيع عملات بقيمة**200.000$ ..!!*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وهو المعدل السائد في سوق العملات حالياً وهو أكبر كثيراً من نسبة**المضاعفة التي يمكن أن تحصل عليها في الأسواق الأخرى**.*

*لهذه الأسباب السابقة فإننا نرى أن المتاجرة بسوق العملات الدولي**بالنظام الهامشي يوفر الفرصة الأفضل والمخاطرة الأقل للمتاجر العادي البعيد عن**التخصص الاقتصادي والمحاسبي**,* *فهو المجال**الأكثر انفتاحاً على أغلبية الناس**.*

*لذا فإننا سنخصص بقية هذا الكتاب لتعلّم كيفية وأسس المتاجرة بسوق**العملات الدولية والتي إن منحتها ما تحتاج من ممارسة واطلاع فستكون الطريق الأسرع**في الحصول على عائد مادي هائل سواء اخترت العمل بشكل متفرغ أو بشكل جزئي**.*

*فإذا كنت مستعداً**..* *فتابع**معنا**.*

*أسس المتاجرة بالعملات الدولية*
*سوق العملات الدولية هو أضخم سوق في العالم**,* *حيث تتقزم أمامه جميع الأسواق المالية الأخرى**.*

*وستدرك ضخامة هذا السوق عندما تعلم أن حجم التداول في بورصة**نيويورك للأسهم وهي أضخم بورصة أسهم في العالم يصل إلى**25* *مليار دولار يومياً بينما في بورصة العملات**يتم تداول**2000* *مليار دولار يومياً**!! .*

*وهذا أكثر من كافي لتدرك مدى ضخامة هذا السوق**.*

*خلفية تاريخية*
*قد تتساءل عن السبب لعدم اشتهار المتاجرة بالعملات إذا ما قورنت**بالمتاجرة بالأسهم والسلع التي بدأت بشكلها الحالي تقريباً منذ أكثر من قرن**.*

*والسبب هو حداثة العهد بها**.*

*فبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وفي عام**1947* *تم التوقيع بين الدول المنتصرة على اتفاقية**"* *بريتون وودز**"* *لترتيب أوضاع اللاقتصاد العالمي ومن بين بنود هذه الاتفاقية كانت عملية**تقييم العملات مقابل الدولار الأمريكي بديلاً عن الذهب كطريقة تساعد على بناء ما**دمرته الحرب في دول أوروبا المنهكة**,* *وكان من**أهم نتائج هذا القرار هو ثبات أسعار العملات وبأقل حد من التذبذب مقابل الدولار**ومقابل بعضها البعض**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فلم يكن هناك مجال للمتاجرة بالعملات والتي تقوم أساساً على**استغلال تذبذب أسعار العملات مقابل الدولار**.*

*ولكن في عام**1970* *ونتيجة**لظروف اقتصادية صعبة مرت بها الولايات المتحدة قرر الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون**قراره الشهير بفك الارتباط بين الدولار الأمريكي وعملات أوروبا واليابان مما أدى**إلى تأثر عملات أوروبا واليابان بهذا القرار تأثيراً شديداً**,* *فأصبحت سريعة التأرجح صعوداً وهبوطاً تحت تأثير**سياسة واقتصاد كل دولة من هذه الدول وتحت تأثير قوة أو ضعف الدولار الأمريكي**والاقتصاد الأمريكي**,* *ومن هذا التاريخ نشأ**هذا السوق في وقت واحد في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا واليابان وغيرها من الدول**.*

*ولكن نتيجة لحداثة هذا السوق من جهة ولضعف وسائل الإتصال من جهة**أخرى كان من المستحيل على غير البنوك والمؤسسات المالية الكبرى المتاجرة بهذا السوق**هائل الضخامة**.*

*ولكن مع التطور المستمر والمتسارع لوسائل الإتصال والإنتشار**السريع لاستخدام الكمبيوتر**,* *ومع ثورة**الإنترنت الهائلة أصبح بإمكان الأفراد ومنذ لا يزيد عن فترة بسيطة المتاجرة**بالعملات والاستفادة من الفرص التي لاتنتهي لتحقيق أرباح خيالية وبسرعة كبيرة**.*

*فكما ترى فإن سوق العملات هو أكثر الأسواق حداثة بين بقية الأسواق**المالية مما يجعله غامضاً ومجهولاً لأغلب الناس الذين اعتادوا المتاجرة بالأسهم**والسلع منذ عقود بعيدة فضلاً عن الناس الذين لايتعاملون أصلاً بأي من الأسواق**المالية**.*

*لماذا يشتري الناس عملات دول أخرى ؟*
*عندما يقوم تاجر من مصر مثلاً بشراء سلع من اليابان فلابد له أن**يدفع قيمة هذه السلع بعملة يقبلها البائع الياباني**,* *فغالباً فإن البائع الياباني لن يقبل أن يحصل على ثمن سلعته بالجنية المصري**,* *بل هو يريد أن يتسلم ثمن سلعته إما بعملة**بلدة**(* *الين**)* *أو بعملة مقبولة في أغلب دول العالم مثل الدولار الأمريكي أو اليورو أو**الجنية الإسترليني**.*

*هنا ليس أمام التاجر المصري إلا أن يستبدل ما لدية من جنيهات**ليقوم بشراء دولار أمريكي ليرسلها إلى البائع الياباني مقابل السلع التي اشتراها**منه**.*

*إذاً على التاجر المصري أن يشتري الدولار ويدفع مقابلة جنية مصري**.*

*وكذلك لوأراد شخص عربي أن يسافر إلى أحد الدول الأوروبية بغرض*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*السياحة مثلاً فلابد أن يشتري بعملته المحلية العملة الأوروبية الموحد**(* *يورو**)* *ليتمكن من دفع ما يشتريه من سلع وخدمات في الدول الأوروبية التي سيزورها**.*

*وكذلك لو كان هناك شخص عربي يرغب بالاستثمار في**بريطانيا بشراء**عقار أو أسهم مثلاً فلكي يدفع قيمة هذه الاستثمارات فلابد أن يدفع قيمتها بالجنية**الإسترليني أو بعملة يقبلها البائع الإنجليزي كالدولار مثلاٌ**,* *فعلية إذاً أن يستبدل عملته المحلية ويشتري جنية**إسترليني**.*

*هذه أهم الأسباب التي تدفع جهة ما لشراء عملة دولة أخرى**..*

*ا*
*لتجارة و الإستثمار والسفر**.*

*ينطبق ذلك على الدول كما ينطبق على الأفراد**,* *فالدول تتبادل بينها السلع والخدمات شراءاً وبيعاً**فلكي تستطيع دولة ما أن تدفع قيمة ما تستورده فلابد أن تدفع قيمته بعملة تلك الدولة**أو بعملة تقبلها تلك الدولة**,* *لذا تضطر الدول**دوماً لأن تشتري عملات الدول الأخرى**.*

*وكذلك بالنسبة للاستثمارات فالدول والمؤسسات المالية التي تستثمر**في دولة تدفع قيمة هذه الاستثمارات بعملات الدول التي تستثمر بها أو بعملات تقبلها**مثل الدولار واليورو والجنية**.*

*هل علمت الآن لماذا يعتبر سوق العملات هو الأكبر في العالم**؟*
*وذلك لأن هناك الملايين من عمليات التجارة والاستثمار وحالات**السفر تحدث كل يوم وفي كل مكان في كافة أرجاء العالم**,* *فهناك إذاً حاجة مستمرة لشراء وبيع العملات في كل**يوم وفي كافة أرجاء العالم**,* *من هنا فإنه يتم**تداول يومياً ما لايقل عن**2* *تريليون دولار**..!!*

*هذا الرقم الهائل يمثل قيمة العملات التي يتم بيعها وشراءها كل**يوم في مختلف أنحاء العالم**.*

*كما ذكرنا فإن السبب الرئيسي الذي يجعل الناس والدول يقومون بشراء**وبيع العملات هو عمليات التجارة والاستثمار والسفر التي تتم بين الأفراد والدول**.*

*فالغرض من الحصول على عملة دولة أخرى في كل الحالات السابقة هي**لاستخدام هذه العملة في تبادل السلع والخدمات بين الأفراد والدول**.*

*فالناس يشترون عملة أخرى ليس حباً بها**..!!*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بل لأنها تمكنهم من الحصول على سلعة من دولة أخرى**,* *أي أن الناس يشترون ويبيعون العملات باعتبارها**أداةللتبادل**.*

*ولكن كيف نشتري عملة ما ؟*
*وذلك بأن ندفع ما يقابلها من عملة أخرى**..*

*لابد أنك قمت يوماً بالذهاب إلى أحد محلات الصرافة وقمت باستبدال**ما لديك من عملة محلية مقابل الحصول على عملة أخرى مثلاً دولار أمريكي**.*

*أنت بذلك قمت ببيع عملتك وشراء الدولار الأمريكي**.*

*وطبعاً لكي تشتري شئ فلابد أن تعرف سعره**..* *وكذلك عندما تريد أن تشتري عملة ما فلابد أن تعرف**سعرها بعملة أخرى**.*

*

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*سعر العملة*
*Currency rate* 

*كما أن للأشياء والسلع أسعار تحدد بالعملات فنقول سعر السيارة**10.000$* *أو أن سعر القميص**20$ ,* *فإن للعملات أيضاً أسعار تحدد بعملات أخرى بأن**نقول سعر الدولار**120* *ين أو سعره**3.5* *جنية مصري وهكذا**.
**شراء**العملة وبيعها*

*عندما تشتري عملة فأنت بالضرورة تبيع مقابلها عملة أخرى**.*

*فعندما تحصل على عملة فأنت تدفع مقابلها عملة أخرى**.*

*فالعملة التي تحصل عليها هي العملة التي تشتريها*
*..* *والعملة التي تدفعها مقابل ذلك هي العملة التي**تبيعها**.*

*فمثلاً عندما تحصل على دولار أمريكي وتدفع مقابله جنية مصري نقول**أنك اشتريت الدولار وبعت الجنية المصري**,* *والعكس صحيح فعندما تحصل على الجنية المصري وتدفع مقابله دولار أمريكي نقول**أنك اشتريت الجنية المصري وبعت الدولار الأمريكي**.*

*فلا يمكن للمرء أن يحصل على عملة ما مقابل بعض الإبتسامات**..!!* 

*بل لكي تحصل على عملة فلابد أن تدفع مقابلها عملة أخرى.
فالعملات تباع وتشترى كأزواج..*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فالعملة التي تحصل عليها هي العملة التي تشتريها والعملة التي**تدفعها مقابل ذلك هي العملة التي تبيعها**.*

*فشراء عملة هو بيع لعملة أخرى بالضرورة*
*,* *وبيع عملة هو شراء لعملة أخرى بالضرورة**.*

*ا*
*رتفاع وانخفاض أسعار العملات*

*تعلم أنه عندما يزيد الطلب على سلعة ما فإن سعرها يرتفع**,* *وعندما ينخفض الطلب عليها فإن سعرها ينخفض**.*

*وعندما يزيد عدد الراغبين بشراء سلعة عن عدد الراغبين في بيعها**سيرتفع سعرها وعندما يزيد عدد الراغبين في بيع سلعة عن عدد الراغبين في شراءها**سينخفض سعرها**.*

*وهذا ما يسمى**قانون العرض والطلب**Supply and Demand .*

*ينطبق هذا القانون على العملات كما ينطبق على أي شئ آخر**.*

*فإذا كان عدد الراغبين بشراء عملة ما أكثر من عدد البائعين فإن**سعر هذه العملة يرتفع**.*

*وإذا كان عدد الراغبين ببيع عملة ما أكثر من عدد المشترين فإن سعر**هذه العملة ينخفض**.*

*فمثلاً**:* 
*إذا ذهبت إلى الصراف وسألته عن سعر الدولار مقابل الريال السعودي**وكانت الإجابة أن الدولار**= 3.5* *ريال سعودي**.*

*أي أنه مطلوب منك أن تدفع**3.5* *ريال للحصول على دولار واحد**.*

*ولكن إذا كان هناك كثير من الناس يرغبون بشراء الدولار فإن سعره**سيرتفع وسيصل إلى**3.6* *ريال سعودي ثم إلى**3.7* *ريال سعودي ثم إلى**4* *ريال سعودي**,* *وكلما زاد عدد الأشخاص الراغبين بدفع الريال للحصول على دولار كلما زاد سعر**الدولار مقابل الريال**.*

*ماذا يعني ارتفاع سعر الدولار مقابل الريال ؟*
*معنى ذلك أنك ستصبح مطالباً بدفع كم أكبر من الريال للحصول على**دولار**.*

*أي أن الدولار يرتفع والريال ينخفض مقابله**.*

*فارتفاع سعر عملة هو انخفاض لسعر العملة التي تقابلها*
*.*

*وانخفاض سعر عملة هو ارتفاع لسعر العملة التي تقابلها*
*.* 

*تذكر ذلك دائماً*
*..*

*فعندما كان سعر الدولار= 3.5 ريال معنى ذلك أننا مطالبين بدفع3.5 ريال للحصول على دولار واحد*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وعندما أصبح سعر الدولار**= 4* *ريال سعودي معنى ذلك أننا مطالبين بدفع كم أكبر من الريال للحصول على دولار**واحد**.*

*وهذا يعني أن سعر الدولار ارتفع مقابل الريال أو أن سعر الريال**انخفض مقابل الدولار**.*

*أي أن الدولار أصبح أثمن من قبل وأن الريال أصبح أبخس من قبل**.*

*وعندما كان سعر الدولار**= 3.5* *ريال معنى ذلك إننا مطالبن بدفع**3.5* *ريال للحصول على دولار واحد** 
**وعندما يصبح سعر الدولار**= 3* *ريال معنى ذلك أننا مطالبين بدفع كم أقل من**الريال للحصول على دولار واحد**.*

*فالريال أصبح أثمن من قبل حيث أصبح كم أقل منه يكفي للحصول على**دولار واحد**,* *لذا نقول أن سعرة ارتفع**. 
**والدولار أصبح أبخس من قبل حيث أصبح الدولار**الواحد يساوي كم أقل من الريال**,* *لذا نقول أن**سعره انخفض**.*

*وهكذا تعلم أن ارتفاع سعر عملة هو انخفاض لسعرالعملة المقابلة**بالضرورة**.*

*وأن انخفاض سعر عملة هو ارتفاع لسعر العملة المقابة بالضرورة**.*

*تعلم أن السبب الذي يدعو الناس لشراء عملات دول أخرى هي**لاستخدامها بغرض التجارة أو الاستثمار أو السفر**.*

*فإذا زاد عدد الراغبين للتجارة أو الاستثمار أو السفر لدولة سيزيد**الطلب على شراء عملتها وبالتالي سيرتفع سعرها والعكس صحيح**.*

*لذا فإن حركة العرض والطلب تتسبب بارتفاع وانخفاض أسعار العملات**على مدار الساعة في كافة أرجاء العالم**.*

*هل لاحت لك فكرة ؟*
*!*

*بما أن العملات ترتفع وتنخفض طوال الوقت فلماذا لانبحث دوماً عن**العملات التي نتوقع ارتفاع أسعارها فنشتريها ثم نبيعها بسعر أعلى ونحقق الربح**؟*
*فكرة جيدة أليست كذلك ؟*
*تذكر في مثال السيارات السابق أننا قمنا بشراء سيارة عندما توقعنا**أن سعرها سيرتفع ثم عندما ارتفع بالفعل قمنا ببيعها والحصول على الربح**.*

*سنتعامل مع العملات كما نتعامل مع السيارات وكما نتعامل مع أي**سلعة أخرى**..*

*سنشتري العملة عندما تنخفض ونبيعها عندما ترتفع ونحصل على الربح**من ذلك**.*

*سنتعامل مع العملة كسلعة**..*

*وهنا تأتي الفئة الثانية من الأشخاص الذين يشترون العملات**ويبيعونها**.*

*إنهم المضاربون*
*Speculators ..!!*

*تذكر إننا قلنا أن الأغلبية العظمى من الأفراد والدول تشتري عملة**ما بغرض استخدامها لشراء السلع والخدمات أي لغرض استخدامهاكأداة تبادل**.*

*أما المضاربون فهم يشترون العملات لا بغرض استخدامها لشراء شئ**,* *بل بغرض بيعها عندما يرتفع سعرها لتحقيق**الربح من وراء ذلك أي إنهم**يتعاملون مع العملة كسلعة لا كأداة تبادل**.*

*وبما أن العملات ترتفع وتنخفض طوال الوقت فهم يستطيعون أن يحققوا**الكثير من الأرباح**..*

*بشراء العملات وبيعها بسعر أعلى فيحققون الربح**.*

*أو ببيع العملات وشراءها مرة أخرى بسعر أقل فيحققون الربح**.*

*وهذا ما ستفعله أنت**..!!*

*ستقوم بالبحث عن عملة ما تتوقع أن يرتفع سعرها فتشتريها وعندما**يرتفع سعرها ستقوم ببيعها بسعر أعلى وتحصل على الربح**.*

*أو ستقوم بالبحث عن عملة ما تتوقع أن ينخفض سعرها فتبيعها بالسعر**المرتفع وعندما ينخفض سعرها تقوم بشراءها بسعر أقل**,* *وتحتفظ بالفارق كربح**.*

*وستكرر هذه العملية بشكل مستمر**..*

*فإذا صدقت توقعاتك فستصبح من أصحاب الملايين صدقني**..!!*

*وهذا ما ستتعلم القيام به في بقية هذا الكتاب**.*

*



*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كيف تتحقق الأرباح في المتاجرة ؟*
*إنه سؤال سهل الإجابة**..*

*عندما تتاجر بسلعة ما فإن الربح يتحقق**عندما تشتري هذه السلعة**بسعر ونبيعها بسعر أعلى**.*

*أي إننا لا يمكن أن نحقق ربحاً إلا إذا كان سعر بيعنا لسلعة أكبر**من سعر شراءنا لها**.*

*فعلى أساس المعادلة البسيطة**:* *الربح**=* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء*

*نشتري بسعر ونبيع بسعر أعلى**..* *هكذا يتحقق الربح**.*

*فلابد قبل أن نشتري سلعة بغرض المتاجرة أن نتوقع بأكبر قدر من**التأكد بأن سعرها سيرتفع**.*

*فإذا تأكدنا بأن سعر سلعة ما سيرتفع بعد فترة من الوقت**,* *نقوم بشرائها وننتظر إلى أن يرتفع سعرها فعلاً ثم**نبيعها بالسعر المرتفع**.*

*لذا لا يمكننا أن نحقق الأرباح إلا في**الأسواق الصاعدة**,* *أي الأسواق التي ترتفع فيها الأسعار يوماً وراء يوم**.*

*فعلينا مراقبة حركة الأسعار وعندما نتوقع أن سعر سلعة ما أصبحت**صاعدة**أي أنها ترتفع يوماً وراء يوم**,* *نقوم بشرائها ثم ننتظر حتى يرتفع سعرها فعلاًفنبيعها ونحصل على الربح**.*

*ولكن ماذا لو توقعنا أن سعر سلعة ما سينخفض ولن يرتفع ؟** 
**ماذا**لو توقعنا أن أسعار السيارات في الأيام القادمة ستنخفض ولن ترتفع ؟*
*طبعاً سيكون من الحماقة شراء سيارة الآن**,* *لأننا سنجد أن سعرها سينخفض بعد أيام فإذا بعناها**سنعاني من الخسارة**.*

*فإذا كان سعر سيارة الآن هو**10.000$* *ولكننا نتوقع في الأيام القادمة أن سعرها سينخفض إلى**8000$ ,* *فسيكون من الحماقة أن نشتريها بسعر**10.000$* *لأننا سنجد أن سعرها أصبح بعد أيام**8000$* *فإذا بعناها بهذا السعر سنعاني من خسارة**2000$ .*

*إذاً**..* *لا يمكننا أن نبدأ**بالشراء إلا عندما نتوقع أن الأسعار سترتفع وأن الأسواق في صعود**.* 

*وهذه مسألة منطقية وواضحة وقد تتساءل لماذا أؤكد عليها**؟*
*وذلك لأننا في الأسواق الهابطة أي الأسواق التي تنخفض فيها**الأسعار يمكننا أيضاً أن نحقق الربح*
*..!!*

*كيف ذلك ؟*

*تصور أن لديك سيارة يساوي سعرها في السوق الآن**10.000$* 

*فإذا كانت أسعار السيارات في هبوط وأن سيارتك بعد بضعة أيام سيهبط**سعرها إلى*
*8000$* *فكيف يمكن أن تحقق الربح بذلك**؟*

*بكل بساطة ستقوم ببيع سيارتك الآن وقبل أن ينخفض سعرها بسعر**10.000$* *وستضع في جيبك هذا المبلغ**,* *ستنتظر إلى أن ينخفض السعر إلى**8000$* *ثم تقوم بشراءها بهذا السعر**.*

*ما النتيجة ؟*
*النتيجة أن سيارتك عادت إليك ومعها ربح**2000$ .* 

*فقد بعتها بمبلغ**10.000$* *ثم**أعدت شراءها بمبلغ**8000$* *أي أنك أعدت سيارتك**ومعها ربحاً قدره**2000$ ..!!*

*معنى ذلك أنك استطعت تحقيق الربح من**السوق الهابط**تماماً**كتحقيقك للربح من**السوق الصاعد**.*

*مع فارق واحد*
*..*

*أنك في السوق الصاعد**(* *أي**الذي ترتفع فيه الأسعار يوماً بعد يوم**)* *بدأت الصفقة بشراء ثم أنهيتها ببيع**.*

*اشتريت السيارة بسعر**10.000$* *ثم بعتها بسعر**12000$* *وحققت الربح**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أما في السوق الهابط فقد**بدأت الصفقة ببيع ثم أنهيتها بشراء**.*

*بعت السيارة بسعر**10.000$* *واشتريتها مرة أخرى بسعر**8000$* *وحققت**الربح**.*

*ففي حالة السوق الصاعد*
*:* *كان سعر الشراء أقل من سعر البيع**.*

*وفي حالة السوق الهابط*
*:* *كان سعر الشراء أيضاً أقل من سعر البيع**.*

*ولكن الذي اختلف هو ترتيب الصفقة*
*.*

*ففي الصاعد**بدأت بشراء وأنهيت ببيع**,* *وفي السوق الهابط**بدأت ببيع وأنهيت بشراء**.*

*فإذاً لا يهم أن تكون الأسعار في ارتفاع أو انخفاض لتحقيق الربح**بالمتاجرة**.*

*بل المهم أن يكون توقعك للسوق هو الصحيح**.*

*فإذا توقعت أن الأسعار سترتفع ستشتري السلعة أولاً ثم ستبيعها**عندما ترتفع فعلاً*
*.*

*وإذا توقعت أن الأسعار ستنخفض ستبيع السلعة أولاً ثم تشتريها**عندما تنخفض فعلاً*
*.*

*وفي الحالتين سيكون**سعر الشراء أقل من سعر البيع**,* *ولايختلف إلا ترتيب**القيام بالصفقة**.*

*من الطريف أنه في كافة الأسواق المالية يطلق تعبير**"* *سوق الثور**" Bullish* *للسوق الصاعد و**"* *سوق الدب**" Bearish* *للسوق الهابط**,* *ففي الأسواق المالية يعبر الثور**Bull* *عن قوى الطلب**,* *قوى الشراء التي تدفع الأسعار للارتفاع ويعبر الدب**Bear* *عن قوى العرض**,* *قوى البيع التي تدفع الأسعار للانخفاض**.*

*فعندما يكون الطلب على سلعة ما كبيراً ويكون الكثير من المتاجرين**راغبين في شراء هذه السلعة سيرتفع سعر هذه السلعة بسرعة ويقال أن السوق يتحكم به**الثيران**bulls* *الذين يدفعون الأسعار للارتفاع**.*

*وعندما يكون العرض على سلعة ما كبيراً ويكون الكثير من المتاجرين**راغبين في بيع هذه السلعة سينخفض سعرها بسرعة ويقال أن السوق يتحكم به الدببة**bears* *الذين يدفعون الأسعار للانخفاض**.* 

*ويعتبر سوق أي سلعة عبارة عن ساحة صراع بين الثيران والدببة فإذا**تفوقت الثيران كانت النتيجة ارتفاع الأسعار وإذا تفوقت الدببة كانت النتيجة انخفاض**الأسعار**.*

*يعتبر ما ذكرناه أحد أشهر أشكال التعبير في الأسواق المالية كافة**,* *وكثيراً ما ستقابل هذا التعبير الطريف في**مختلف الأسواق**.*

*ولنأخذ مثلاً**:* 
*تصور أن هناك نوع من الأخشاب الطن منه يساوي الآن**2000$* *ولكنك ومن دراستك للسوق توصلت إلى قناعة إلى**أنه بعد أسبوع سيرتفع سعر الطن من هذا الخشب إلى**3000$ .* *كيف يمكنك تحقيق الربح ؟**
**الجواب**:* *ستقوم بدفع مبلغ**2000$* *وستشتري طن من هذا الخشب وتنتظر فإذا صدق**توقعك سيرتفع سعر الطن إلى**3000$* *عندها ستبيع**ما لديك بالسعر الجديد وبذلك تكون قد حققت ربحاً يساوي**1000$* *من هذه الصفقة**. (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) .*

*لقد بدأت بالشراء وانهيت بالبيع*
*.*

*مثال**2 :* 
*تصور أن نفس نوع الخشب والذي يساوي الطن منه الآن**2000$* *ولكنك من دراستك للسوق توصلت إلى قناعة أنه**بعد فترة من الوقت سينخفض سعر الطن ويصل إلى**1000$ ,* *فكيف ستحقق الربح ؟*
*الجواب**:*
*ستقوم ببيع هذا الطن في السوق الآن بسعر**2000$* *وسيصبح في جيبك**2000$ ,* *عندما ينخفض سعر الطن إلى**1000$* *ستشتريه مرة أخرى بسعر**1000$ .* *وبذلك يعود لك الخشب ومعة ربح**1000$ .*

*قد تسأل سؤالاً هاماً**..*

*كيف لي أن أبيع الخشب وأنا لا أملكه ؟*
*حسناً**..* *ستقترضه**..*

*فعندما توصلت إلى قناعة بأن سعر الخشب سينخفض بعد فترة من الوقت**,* *ستذهب إلى أحد تجار الخشب وتطلب منه أن**يقرضك طناً من الخشب على أن تعيده له بعد أسبوع مثلاً**..*

*فإذا وافق ستأخذ طن الخشب الذي اقترضته وتركض به إلى السوق وتبيعه**بسعر**2000$ ,* *الآن لديك**2000$* *ولكنك مطالب أن تعيد طن الخشب إلى التاجر الذي**أقرضك إياه**.*

*حسناً ستنتظر بعض الوقت وعندما ينخفض سعر الطن إلى**1000$* *كما توقعت ستذهب إلى السوق وتشتري طن من الخشب**بمبلغ**1000$* *ثم تعيده إلى التاجر**,* *ويتبقى معك**1000$* *كربح صافي لك**.*

*ماذا لو ارتفع سعر الخشب بدلاً من أن ينخفض ؟*
*لو فرضنا أن سعر الطن أصبح**3000$ ,* *معنى ذلك أنك لكي تتمكن من إعادة الطن الذي اقترضته فلابد أن تشتريه بسعر**3000$* *ولكن لايوجد لديك سوى**2000$ ,* *إذاً لابد أن تضيف من جيبك مبلغ**1000$* *لتعويض الفارق لتتمكن من إعادة الخشب الذي**اقترضته**.*

*فعندما تبدأ البيع سيكون كل أملك هو أن تنخفض الأسعار حتى تتمكن**من الشراء بسعر أقل من سعر البيع**.*

*فكما قلنا أن الربح لايتحقق إلا إذا كان**سعر البيع أعلى من سعر الشراء**,**ولايهم ترتيب الصفقة المهم هو أنه في نهاية**الصفقة يكون السعر الذي بعت به السلعة أعلى من السعر الذي اشتريتها به**.*

*من هذا المثال يتبين لك أن الربح يمكن أن يتحقق في السوق الصاعد**والسوق الهابط**.* *والمهم في الأمر هو أن يصدق**توقعك**.* 

*في الأسواق المالية يطلق مصطلح**LONG**عندما تبدأ الصفقة**بشراء ويطلق مصطلح**SHORT**عندما تبدأ الصفقة ببيع**.*

*يمكنك اعتبار أن**LONG* *تعني**شراء وأن**SHORT* *تعني بيع**.*

*لماذا لا نطبق ما تعلمناه الآن على المتاجرة بنظام الهامش**؟*
*تعلم أنه لا فرق بين أن تتاجر بسلعة بالأسلوب التقليدي و أن تتاجر**بها بنظام الهامش سوى إنك في نظام الهامش لن تدفع إلا جزء بسيط من قيمة السلعة التي**ستتاجر بها**.*

*لنعود لمثال السيارات السابق وسنقوم بالمتاجرة بالهامش في حالة**السوق الصاعد والسوق الهابط**.*

*تذكر أن الوكالة التي نتعامل معها ستقوم بخصم مبلغ**1000$* *كهامش مستخدم مقابل كل سيارة نقرر المتاجرة**بها**,* *وتذكر أن حسابنا لدى الشركة هو**3000$ .*

*في حالة السوق الصاعد*

*لنفترض أن سعر السيارة الواحدة الآن هو**10.000$* *ولنفترض أننا ومن خلال متابعتنا لسوق**السيارات وصلنا إلى قناعة بأن أسعار السيارات سترتفع في الفترة القادمة**,* *سنفكر إذاً في شراء سيارة على أمل أن نتمكن من**بيعها بسعر أعلى فيما بعد**.*

*سنقوم بشراء**1* *لوت من وكالة**السيارات أي إننا سنشتري سيارة واحدة حيث أن اللوت**=* *سيارة قيمتها**10.000$ .*

*ستقوم وكالة السيارات بخصم**1000$* *من حسابنا كهامش مستخدم يسترد بعد إتمام العملية**,* *وسيتبقى في حسابنا**2000$* *وهو الهامش المتاح وهو أقصى مبلغ يمكن أن**نخسره في هذه الصفقة**.*

*لنفترض أنه وبعد شراءنا للسيارة انخفضت أسعار السيارات إلى**9000$ ,* *لو قمنا ببيع السيارة بالسعر الحالي سيلزمنا**أن نضيف**1000$* *من جيبنا لنستكمل قيمة السيارة**والتي اشتريناها من الوكالة بسعر**10.000$ ,* *ستخصم الوكالة هذا المبلغ من حسابنا لتعويض الفارق**.*

*ولكننا لن نبيع وسننتظر**..* 

*نعم**..* *لنفترض أن الأسعار**ارتفعت بسرعة وأصبح سعر السيارة**12000$ .*

*لو قمنا ببيع السيارة بالسعر الحالي سنتمكن من تسديد كامل قيمة**السيارة وسيتبقى**2000$* *هما ربحنا من الصفقة**.*

*سنقرر إنهاء الصفقة وسنأمر الوكالة ببيع السيارة بسعر**12000$ ,* *ستنفذ الوكالة الأمر وستخصم قيمة السيارة**التي تطالبنا به وهو**10.000$* *ويتبقى مبلغ**2000$* *كربح ستضيفه إلى حسابنا لديها بعد أن**تعيد الهامش المستخدم**.*

*سيكون حسابنا لديها**= 5000$ .*

*وبذلك يكون الربح الذي حققناه**:*

*الربح*
*=* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء*

*= 12000- 10000 = 2000$* 
*في حالة السوق الهابط*

*لنفترض أن سعر السيارة الآن**= 10.000$* *ولكننا ومن متابعتنا للسوق توصلنا إلى قناعة بأن أسعار السيارات**ستنخفض في الفترة القادمة**.*

*سنفكر ببيع سيارة بالسعر الحالي لنعيد شراءها بسعر أقل فيما بعد**.*

*طبعاً نحن لانملك سيارة حالياً**,* *لذا سنقوم باقتراضها من وكالة السيارات وسنأمرها أن تبيعها فوراً في السوق**بسعر**10.000$* *الحالي**.*

*ستنفذ الوكالة الأمر وستخصم من حسابنا**1000$* *كهامش مستخدم**.**فسواء اشترينا السيارة أم بعناها فنحن بدأنا صفقة**وأصبحنا مطالبين بتسديد كامل قيمة السيارة في حالة الشراء أو بإعادة السيارة في**حالة البيع**.*

*سيتبقى في حسابنا مبلغ**2000$* *كهامش متاح**,* *ونحن الآن مطالبين بإعادة**السيارة التي اقترضناها**.*

*لو فرضنا بعد بيعنا السيارة ارتفعت أسعار السيارات وأصبح سعر**السيارة**= 11000$ .*

*معنى ذلك لو قررنا أن نشتري سيارة بالسعر الحالي سنلزم بإضافة**1000$* *من جيبنا حيث أننا بعنا السيارة بمبلغ**10.000$* *والسيارة الآن**= 11000$* *لكي نتمكن من إعادتها للوكالة يلزمنا أن**نضيف**1000$ ,* *سيخصم هذا المبلغ من حسابنا لدى**الوكالة لو قررنا فعلاً الشراء**.*

*ولكننا لن نفعل**..* *سننتظر**..*

*نعم لقد انخفضت أسعار السيارات وأصبح سعر السيارة**= 8000$ ,* *أي أننا لو قررنا أن نشتري سيارة الآن**لنعيدها للوكالة سندفع مبلغ**8000$* *ويتبقى**لدينا**2000$* *من الثمن الذي بعنا فيه السيارة**كربح لنا**.*

*سنقوم بذلك وسنأمر الوكالة أن تشتري سيارة**,* *ستنفذ الشركة الأمر وستدفع**8000$* *وسيتبقى**2000$* *ستضاف إلى حسابنا لديها بعد استرداد الهامش المستخدم وسيصبح حسابنا**= 5000$*

*وبذلك يكون الربح الذي حققناه**:*

*الربح*
*=* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء*

*= 10.000$ - 8000$ = 2000$* 
*وهكذا ترى أنه في المتاجرة بالهامش كالمتاجرة بالأسلوب التقليدي**يمكن دوماً تحقيق الربح في السوق الصاعد والهابط والمهم في الأمر أن تصدق توقعاتنا**.*

*

**العمل بالمتاجرة بالعملات في البورصة الدولية**للعملات*

*لقد أصبحت تعلم الآن كيف تتحقق الأرباح في المتاجرة بالعملات من**حيث المبدأ**.*

*ومبدأ المتاجرة بالعملات كما رأيت لايختلف عن مبدأ المتاجرة بأي**سلعة أخرى**.*

*يتم تبادل بيع وشراء العملات بين مختلف البنوك والمؤسسات المالية**الضخمة وعشرات الآلاف من المؤسسات المالية الأصغر حجماً المرتبطة مع بعضها البعض**بواسطة شبكات الاتصال حيث تتبادل هذه المؤسسات وفي مختلف أرجاء العالم وعلى مدار**الليل والنهار أسعار بيع وشراء العملات كل يبيع ويشتري لحساب زبائنه**,* *والذي قد يكونون دول أو شركات عابرة للقارات أو**مجرد أفراد**.
**وهذه هي البورصة الدولية**للعملات والتي قلنا إنها من بورصات التبادل عبر شبكات الإتصالات والكمبيوتر**والإنترنت**OTC .*

*وستكون أنت أيضاً مرتبطاً بهذه السوق وستتمكن من بيع وشراء**العملات عن طريق اتصالك بشركة الوساطة التي ستختار التعامل معها والتي ستصلك بدورها**بمئات المؤسسات في مختلف أرجاء العالم**.*

*بطبيعة الحال ستكون مرتبطاً مع شركة الوساطة عن طريق**برنامج خاص**platform**ستزودك فيه شركة الوساطة التي تتعامل معها**وستعرف من خلاله أسعار العملات أولاً بأول وستتمكن من أن تشتري أو تبيع هذه العملات**عن طريق أمر شركة الوساطة**-**بواسطة هذا**البرنامج**-* *ببيع العملة التي تريدها أو**بشراءها وبالسعر الذي تراه مناسباً**.*

*تعلم الآن أن هناك نوعين من الجهات التي تشتري عملات الدولا**الأخرى*
*النوع الأول هم الذين يشترون العملات لاستخدامها كأداة تبادل**لأغراض التجارة والاستثمار والسف*
*ر**.*

*والنوع الثاني هم الذين يشترون العملات باستخدامها كسلعة أي بغرض**بيعها ولاستفادة من فروق السعر بين البيع والشراء وهؤلاء هم المضاربون والذي ستكون**أنت أحدهم**.*

*وقبل أن نخوض أكثر في هذا المجال المثير سنمر على بعض المفاهيم**الرئيسية*
*العملات الرئيسية*
*Majors*

*كما تعلم فان لكل دولة عملتها الخاصة وفي السوق الدولي**تعطى**لكل عملة رمز خاص**Symbol**تعرف به ليسهل**التعامل بين المتاجرين دون حدوث أخطاء فمثلاً قد تتشابه عدة دول في اسم العملة التي**تتعامل بها فالدولار هو اسم عملة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وعملة أستراليا وعملة**كندا وكثير من الدول الأخرى**,* *فحتى لاتحدث**أخطاء عند البيع والشراء تم الاتفاق دولياً على أن تعطى عملة كل دولة رمز**symbol* *خاص بها تعرف به في مختلف أنحاء العالم**.*

*فمثلاً رمز**الدولار الأمريكي**هو**USD**اختصاراً**U.S dollar*

*ورمز**الدولار الكندي**هو**CAD**اختصاراً ل**Canadian dollar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ورمز**الدولار الأسترالي**هو**AUD**اختصاراً ل**Australian dollar*

*وهكذا لكل عملة تتبع أي دولة رمز خاص بها**symbol* *تعرف به**.*

*وأنت من حيث المبدأ يمكنك أن تبيع وتشتري عملة أي دولة من دول**العالم**.* *ولكن المتاجرة بسوق العملات يتركز**أساساً ببيع وشراء أربع عملات وهي**:* 

*اليورو*
*:* *وهي العملة الأوروبية الموحدة**ورمزه*
*EUR .*

*الين الياباني*
*:**وهو عملة**اليابان ورمزه**JPY*
*اختصاراً ل**Japanese yen .*

*ا*
*لجنية الإسترليني**:* *وهو عملة بريطانيا ورمزه*
*GBP**اختصاراً ل**Great Britain** pound .*

*ا*
*لفرنك السويسري**:**وهو عملة سويسرا ورمزه*
*CHF**اختصاراً ل**Confidralic Helevitica Franc .*

*ففي سوق العملات تتم**80%* *من**المتاجرة في بيع وشراء العملات الأربع السابقة**.*

*ولكن مقابل ماذا ؟*
*أي عندما تريد شراء اليورو فماذا ستدفع مقابله ؟ وعندما تريد بيع**اليورو فعلى ماذا ستحصل ؟**
**وعندما تريد شراء الين فماذا ستدفع مقابله ؟ وعندما**تريد بيع الين فعلى ماذا ستحصل ؟*
*على الدولار الأمريكي** 
**فالتعامل ببيع وشراء العملات السابقة**يكون كلة مقابل الدولار الأمريكي**.*

*تذكر أننا قلنا أن المتاجرة بالعملات تتم على شكل أزواج**pairs* *فعندما تشتري عملة ما فلابد أن تبيع**–* *تدفع**-* *مقابلها عملة أخرى**,* *والعكس صحيح**.* *فالعملة التي تحصل عليها هي العملة التي**تشتريها والعملة التي تدفعها هي العملة التي تبيعها**.*

*ففي سوق العملات عندما تشتري اليورو ستبيع مقابله الدولار**الأمريكي**,* *وعندما تبيع اليورو ستشتري مقابله**الدولار الأمريكي**.* 

*وعندما تشتري الين ستبيع مقابله الدولار**,* *وعندما تبيع الين ستشتري مقابله الدولار**.*

*وهكذا للجنية الإسترليني والفرنك السويسري**.*

*قد تتساءل*
*:* *لماذا تتم أغلب التعاملات بهذه العملات بالذات ؟**ألا يمكن بيع وشراء عملات أخرى ؟*

*الإجابة**:* 
*هل فكرت يوماً بأن تذهب إلى الصراف وتطلب شراء البات التايلندي**؟**!!*

*إذا حاولت ستجد صعوبة في العثور على صراف يبيعك البات التايلندي*
*لماذا ؟*
*لأنه قلة من الناس هم من يمكن أن يستخدمون العملة التايلندية في**بلدك**.*

*أما إن ذهبت إلى الصراف لشراء أو بيع الدولار الأمريكي أو الجنية**الإسترليني مثلاً فستجدهما بكل سهولة وذلك لأن هناك الكثير من الناس يتعاملون**بهاتين العملتين فهما مقبولان ليست فقط في الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا بل من مختلف**دول العالم أي أن الطلب عليهما مرتفع**.*

*ولأن اليورو والين والجنية الإسترليني والدولار الأمريكي هم عملات**الدول ذات الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم**,* *ولأن**أغلب التعاملات بين الدول والأفراد تتم بأحد هذه العملات فلذلك يتم**80%* *من التداول بهذه العملات**.*

*أما الفرنك السويسري فلاشك أن الاقتصاد السويسري على قوته لايقارن**باقتصاد الدول الأربع السابقة إلا أن العرف العالمي جعل من الإقتصاد السويسري**وعملته الفرنك هو الملاذ الآمن عند الملمّات الدولية الكبرى**,* *ولاشك انك تعلم أن أغلب أثرياء العالم يحتفظون**بأموالهم في المصارف السويسرية**..!!* 

*ولأن الدولار الأمريكي هو أهم هذه العملات على الإطلاق**.*

*فهو العملة الرئيسية مقابل كل العملات الأربع السابقة**.*

*أي عندما تشتري اليورو فإنك تدفع الدولار وعندما تبيعه تحصل على**دولار**.*

*وعندما تشتري الفرنك السويسري فإنك تدفع الدولار وعندما تبيعه**تحصل على دولار**.
**وكذلك بالنسبة للين**والجنية الإسترليني**.*

*فالدولار هو العملة المشتركة مقابل كافة العملات حيث يتم تعامل كل**عملة أخرى على حدة مقابل الدولار**:*

*اليورو مقابل الدولار**EUR/USD*

*الجنية الإسترليني مقابل الدولار**GBP/USD*

*الدولار مقابل الين الياباني**USD/JPY*

*الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري**USD/CHF*

*تسمى هذه العملات الأربع عندما تباع وتشترى مقابل الدولار**بالعملات الرئيسية**Majors .*

*العملات الأخرى*
*بالإضافة إلى التعامل بالعملات الأربع السابقة مقابل الدولار**يمكنك أيضاً أن تبيع وتشتري عملات دول أخرى في سوق العملات أيضاً مقابل الدولار مثل**:*

*الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي*
*USD/CAD .*

*الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي*
*AUD/USD .*

*أي أنك عندما تشتري الدولار الكندي ستبيع**–* *ستدفع**–* *الدولار الأمريكي**,* *وعندما تبيع**الدولار الكندي ستشتري الدولار الأمريكي**.*

*ونفس الأمر ينطبق على الدولار الأسترالي**.*

*طبعاً يمكنك شراء أي عملة مقابل الدولار فمثلاً يمكنك أن تشتري**الريال السعودي وتبيع الدولار كما تفعل عندما تذهب إلى محل الصرافة**.*

*ولكن في سوق العملات الدولي فإن أغلبية المضاربين لا يتجاوزون**العملات التي ذكرناها ويتركز**80%* *من التعامل**على العملات الرئيسية الأربع مقابل الدولار**.*

*وهذا يعطي ميزة التركيز لدى المتاجر بسوق العملات عن غيره من**المتاجرين بالأسواق الأخرى**.*
*العملات المهجنة*
*Croses* 

*قد تتساءل ماذا لو أردت أن أشتري عملة دون أن أدفع الدولار**الأمريكي بل أقوم بدفع**–* *بيع**–* *عملة أخرى ؟*
*ماذا لو أردت أن أشتري اليورو وأبيع مقابله الجنية الإسترليني ؟**هل هذا ممكن ؟*
*الإجابة**:* 
*نعم ممكن فقد قلنا أنه يمكنك أن تشتري وتبيع أي عملة مقابل أي**عملة أخرى**.*

*فيمكنك أن تشتري اليورو وتبيع مقابله الجنية الإسترليني**EUR/GBP .*

*ويمكنك أن تشتري الفرنك وتدفع مقابلة ين ياباني**CHF/JPY .*

*وهكذا يمكنك أن تشتري أي عملة مقابل أي عملة أخرى دون الحاجة**للدولار الأمريكي**.*

*تسمى العملات الي يتم شراءها أو بيعها مقابل عملات أخرى غير**الدولار الأمريكي**بالعملات المهجنة**CROSES.*

*وأشهر العملات المهجنة التي يتم التداول بها في سوق العملات هي**:*

*اليورو مقابل الجنية الإسترليني**EUR/GBP .*

*اليورو مقابل الين الياباني**EUR/JPY .*

*اليورو مقابل الفرنك السويسري**EUR/CHF .*

*الجنية الإسترليني مقابل الين الياباني**GBP/JPY .*

*الجنية الإسترليني مقابل الفرنك السويسري**GBP/CHF .*

*ولكن كما ذكرنا آنفاً فإن الأغلبية العظمى من المتاجرين يركزون**على بيع وشراء العملات الرئيسية الأربع بشكل أساسي**,* *وهناك من يفضل التعامل في المتاجرة ببعض العملات المهجنة**.*

*ننصحك في بداية عملك في المتاجرة بالعملات بالتركيز في العمل على**العملات الرئيسية فقط** 
**يمكنك بعد أن تصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة من المعرفة والخبرة**بالإنتقال للعمل بالعملات المهجنة*
*وفي الحقيقة فإن العملات الأربع الرئيسية مع العملات المهجنة التي**ذكرناها قبل قليل تستحوذ على أكثر من**95%* *من**التداول في بورصة العملات الدولية**.*


*أسعار العملات*
*RATES* 

*لكي تتمكن من شراء شئ فلابد أن تعرف سعره**..*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فإذا أردت شراء سيارة فلابد أن تعرف سعرها أولاً وكذلك أي سلعة**أخرى**.*

*وقبل أن تجري مكالمة هاتفية فلابد أن تعلم كم سعر هذه المكالمة**وكذلك أي خدمة أخرى**.*

*فكيف يمكنك أن تعرف أسعار السلع والخدمات ؟*
*بمعنى آخر كيف تقيّم أسعار السلع والخدمات ؟*
*الإجابة**:* *بالعملة**.*

*فالغرض من العملات هو تقييم السلع والخدمات**.*

*فالسيارة قيمتها مثلاً**35* *الف ريال سعودي أو**10.000$* *أو**6500* *جنية أسترليني**.*

*والمكالمة الهاتفية قيمتها**3.5* *ريال سعودي للدقيقة أو دولار واحد أو**.70* *جنية أسترليني**.*

*فإذا كانت العملة هي التي تحدد أسعار السلع والخدمات*
*,* *فماذا لو أردنا أن نشتري عملة ؟ كيف يمكننا أن**نعرف سعرها ؟*

*الإجابة**:* *بعملة أخرى**.*

*كأن نقول أن سعر الدولار الأمريكي هو**3.5* *ريال سعودي**.*

*أي لكي تحصل على دولار واحد فلابد أن تدفع**3.5* *ريال سعودي**.*

*أو نقول أن سعر الدولار الأمريكي هو**120* *ين ياباني**.*

*أي لكي تحصل على دولار واحد فلابد أن تدفع**120* *ين ياباني**.*

*وهكذا لكل عملة سعر مقابل أي عملة أخرى**.*

*أي أن سعر العملة هو مقدار العملة الواجب دفعة للحصول على عملة**أخرى*
*.*

*فإذا أردت أن تشتري الدولار أو تبيعة مقابل العملات الأربع**الرئيسية فلابد أن تعرف سعره مقابل هذه العملات أولاً**.*

*فإذا كان سعر اليورو مقابل الدولارهو**.90* *أو ما يمكن أن يعبر عنه بالشكل الآتي**EUR / USD =.90 .*

*فمعنى ذلك أنك لابد أن تدفع**.90* *دولار**(* *أي**90* *سنت**)* *للحصول على يورو واحد**.*

*وإذا كان سعر الجنية مقابل الدولار هو**1.5* *أو ما يمكن التعبير عنه بالصيغة**: GBP / USD = 1.5 .*

*فمعنى ذلك إنك لابد أن تدفع**1.5* *دولار للحصول على جنية واحد**.*

*

**العملة الأساس*
*Base currency* 

*نريدك أن تنتبه إلى نقطة أساسية**:*

*تعلم الآن أن سعر العملة هو ما يجب دفعه من عملة للحصول على عملة**أخرى**.*

*فمثلاً**: GBP /USD = 1.5* 

*والسؤال هل معنى الصيغة السابقة أننا لابد أن ندفع*
*1.5* *دولار للحصول على جنية واحد أم لابد أن ندفع**1.5* *جنية للحصول على دولار واحد ؟*

*وفي هذه الصيغة**: USD / JPY = 120* 

*فهل معنى ذلك إننا لابد أن ندفع*
*120* *ين للحصول على دولار واحد أم لابد أن ندفع**120* *دولار للحصول على ين واحد ؟*

*لكي يمكن معرفة الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة ومع أي نوع من العملات**فعليك أن تنتبه**لترتيب وضع الرموز في الصيغة** 
**فالعملة التي يوضع رمزها أولاً**في الصيغة تسمى**العملة الأساس**Base currency* 

*والسعر هو المبلغ المطلوب دفعة من**العملة الثانية**للحصول**على**وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس*
*.*

*تذكر ذلك جيداً**..*

*فعندما قلنا**: GBP / USD = 1.5* 

*فرمز الجنية وضع أولاً في الصيغة فالعملة الأساس في هذه الصيغة هي**الجنية**(* *لأن رمزها أولاً**)* *ومعنى ذلك أن السعر الموضوع في الصيغة هو المبلغ**المطلوب دفعة من العملة الثانية**(* *وهي**الدولار**)* *للحصول على جنية واحد**(* *وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس** ) .*

*أي أننا هنا مطالبن بدفع**1.5* *دولار للحصول على جنية واحد**.*

*وعندما نقول**: EUR / USD = .90* 

*فرمز اليورو وضع أولاً في الصيغة فالعملة الأساس في هذه الصيغة هي**اليورو**(* *لأن رمزه أولاً**)* *ومعنى ذلك أن السعر الموضوع في الصيغة هو المبلغ**المطلوب دفعه من العملة الثانية**(* *الدولار**)* *للحصول على يورو واحد**(* *وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس**) .*

*أي أننا هنا مطالبين بدفع**.90* *دولار للحصول على يورو واحد**.*

*وهذه القاعدة تنطبق على كافة العملات*
*فعندما نقول**: USD / JPY = 120* 

*فرمز الدولار هنا هو الموضوع أولاً*
*فهو العملة الأساس لذا فالسعر الموضوع في الصيغة هو المبلغ**المطلوب دفعه من العملة الثانية**(* *الين**)* *للحصول على دولار واحد**(* *وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس**) .*

*أي أننا مطالبين بدفع**120* *ين**للحصول على دولار واحد**.*

*وعندما نقول**: USD / CHF = 1.4* 

*فالدولار هنا أيضاً هو العملة الأساس فيكون السعر الموضوع هو**المبلغ المطلوب دفعة من الفرنك**(* *العملة**الثانية**)* *للحصول على دولار واحد**(* *وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس**) .*

*ما الفرق ؟**
**قد تسأل ما الفرق بين أن نقول*
*USD / JPY* *أو أن نقول**JPY / USD* *؟*

*الإجابة**:*
*قلنا أن العملة التي يوجد رمزها في الصيغة أولاً هي العملة الأساس**,* *وقلنا أن السعر هو المبلغ المطلوب دفعة من**العملة الثانية للحصول على وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس**.*

*فعندما نقول أن**USD /JPY = 120* 

*أي أننا مطالبين بدفع**120* *ين**للحصول على دولار واحد**.*

*أي أن كل دولار**= 120* *ين**.*

*أما عندما نقول**JPY /USD*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*هنا العملة الأساس هي الين فالسعر الذي سيكون هو المبلغ المطلوب**دفعة من الدولار**(* *وهو هنا العملة الثانية**)* *للحصول على ين واحد**(* *وهو هنا العملة الأساس**) .*

*فإذا كان كل دولار**= 120* *ين**فكم يساوي الين الواحد ؟**
**يساوي**1/120* *أي**الين الواحد**= .008* *دولارأي أقل من سنت واحد**.*

*فعندما نقول**: JPY / USD* *فإننا نسأل كم مطلوب دفعه من الدولار**(* *العملة الثانية**)* *للحصول على ين واحد**(* *العملة الأساس**)* *وستكون الإجابة** :* *لابد من دفع**.008* *دولار للحصول على ين**واحد**.*

*أما عندما نقول**USD / JPY* *فإننا نسأل كم مطلوب دفعه من الين**(* *العملة الثانية**)* *للحصول على دولار**واحد**(* *العملة الأساس**)* *وستكون الإجابة**:*

*لابد من دفع**120* *ين للحصول**على دولار واحد**.*

*أيهما الصحيح ؟*
*كلاهما صحيح والمسألة تعتمد على ماهي العملة التي تريد أن تدفعها**وماهي العملة التي تريد أن تحصل عليها**.*

*فإذا كنت تريد الحصول على دولار وتدفع ين فعليك أن تدفع**120* *ين للحصول على دولار واحد**.*

*وإذا كنت تريد الحصول على ين وتدفع الدولار فعليك أن تدفع**.008 $* *للحصول على ين واحد**.*

*العملات المباشرة وغير**المباشرة** 
**Direct and indirect currencies* 
*تم الإصطلاح في سوق العملات على أن يكون اليورو والجنية**الإسترليني هما العملات الأساس مقابل الدولار**,* *وبالتالي هما من يوضع رمزيهما أولاً** 
**بالشكل التالي**: EUR / USD* *و**GBP / USD .**
**ويكون السعر**الذي يوضع أمام أي من الصيغتين السابقتين هو المبلغ المطلوب دفعه من الدولار للحصول**على يورو واحد أو جنية واحد**.**
**فعندما**نقول**: EUR/USD = .9000* *
**معنى ذلك أن**المطلوب دفعه من الدولار**= .9000* *للحصول على**يورو واحد**.**
**وعندما نقول**: GBP/USD = 1.5000* *
**معنى ذلك أن المطلوب دفعه من**الدولار**= 1.5000* *للحصول على جنية واحد**.**
**تسمى العملات التي تكون هي العملات الأساس**مقابل الدولار الأمريكي**بالعملات المباشرة**.*
*العملات المباشرة**
**هي العملات التي يوضع رمزها قبل رمز الدولار وتكون هي**العملة الأساس** 
**وأهم هذة العملات في السوق الدولية للعملات هي** 
**اليورو**EUR/USD**
**الجنية**الإسترليني**GBP/USD* *
**الدولار**الأسترالي**AUD/USD* 

*وتم الاصطلاح في سوق العملات على أن يكون الدولار الأمريكي هو**العملة الأساس مقابل الين والفرنك السويسري**.* *وبالتالي يوضع رمز الدولار أولاً في الصيغة ثم يوضع رمز الين أو الفرنك**.**
**بالشكل التالي**: USD/JPY* *و**USD /CHF .**
**فعندما نقول**: USD /JPY = 120* *
**معنى ذلك أن المطلوب دفعه من الين**= 120* *ين للحصول على دولار واحد**.* *حيث أن**الدولار هو العملة الأساس**.**
**وعندما نقول**: USD/CHF = 1.4000* *
**معنى ذلك أن المطلوب**دفعه من الفرنك**= 1.4000* *للحصول على دولار**واحد**.*
*
**تسمى العملات التي يكون**الدولار مقابلها هو العملة الأساس*
*بالعملات غير المباشرة**.*
*العملات غير المباشرة**
**هي العملات التي يوضع رمز الدولار الأمريكي قبلها**ويكون الدولار هو العملة الأساس** 
**وأهم هذة العملات في السوق الدولية**للعملات هي** 
**الين الياباني**USD/JPY* *
**الفرنك السويسري**USD/CHF* *
**الدولار الكندي**USD/CAD*

*لماذا تم الاصطلاح على أن يكون اليورو**والجنية الإسترليني من العملات المباشرة بينما الين والفرنك من العملات غير**المباشرة ؟**
**الإجابة**:* 


*إنه مجرد إصطلاح**..!!* 
*ولعل الغرض منه التبسيط لأننا لو أردنا أن نعلم كم دولار يجب دفعه**للحصول على ين واحد فإن ذلك يتطلب الكثير من الكسور**,* *لذا فإن الدولار أمام الفرنك والين هو العملة الأساس**.**
**وفي الحقيقة فإن لهذا الفارق في وضع الرموز**بين العملات المباشرة وغير المباشرة آثاره في الكثير من الأمور التي سوف تقابلك في**ما بعد**.*
*



*
*تغير أسعار العملات في**السوق الدولي للعملات*
*تتغير اسعار العملات باستمرار وعلى مدار الثانية**!!**
**ويكون التغير إما ارتفاعاً أو انخفاضاً**.**
**فإذا كان سعر اليورو مقابل الدولار**EUR/USD = .98* *
**ثم أصبح**EUR/USD = 1* *
**فما معنى ذلك**؟**
**لقد كنا بالسعر الأول مطالبين بدفع**.98$* *للحصول على يورو واحد**.**
**ثم أصبحنا**بالسعر الثاني مطالبين بدفع**1$* *للحصول على**يورو واحد**.* *
**معنى ذلك إننا أصبحنا مطالبين**بدفع كم أكبر من الدولار للحصول على يورو**,* *أي أن اليورو أصبح أغلى وأثمن**.**
**وهذا يعني أن اليورو ارتفع والدولار**انخفض**,* *فارتفاع عملة هو انخفاض للعملة**المقابلة بالضرورة**.**
**وإذا كان سعر**الجنية مقابل الدولار**GBP/USD = 1.3* *
**ثم**أصبح**GBP/USD = 1.5* *
**فما معنى ذلك ؟**
**معنى ذلك أن الجنية ارتفع والدولار انخفض**.**
**لأننا بالسعر الأول كنا مطالبين بدفع**1.3$* *للحصول على جنية واحد أما بالسعر الثاني**فأصبحنا مطالبين بدفع**1.5$* *للحصول على جنية**واحد**
**أي إننا أصبحنا مطالبين بدفع كم أكبر من الدولار للحصول على دولار**,* *أي أن الجنية أصبح أغلى وأثمن**.**
**مما يعني أنه ارتفع وأن سعر الدولار انخفض**.**
**وتذكر دائماً**:* *أن السعر هو المبلغ المطلوب**دفعة من**العملة الثانية**للحصول على وحدة واحدة من**العملة الأساس**.**
**ولنأخذ مزيد من الأمثلة**:**
**مثال*


*1*

*اليورو مقابل الدولار كان**: EUR/USD = 1* *
**أصبح**: EUR/USD = 1.01* *
**فهل ارتفع اليورو أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* 


*ارتفع اليورو وانخفض الدولار لأننا صرنا مطالبين بدفع كم أكبر من**الدولار للحصول على يورو واحد**.* 
*مثال*


*2*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اليورو مقابل الدولار كان**: Eur/usd = .95* *
**أصبح**: Eur/usd = .90* *
**فهل ارتفع اليورو أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* 


*اليورو انخفض والدولار ارتفع لأننا صرنا مطالبين بدفع كم أقل من**الدولار للحصول على يورو واحد**.*
*مثال*


*3*

*الجنية مقابل الدولار كان**gbp/usd = 1.6* *
**أصبح**: Gbp/usd = 1.2* *
**فهل ارتفع الجنية أم انخفض ؟*


*.*
*الجواب**:* 


*لقد انخفض الجنية وارتفع الدولار لأننا صرنا مطالبين بدفع كم أقل**من الدولار للحصول على جنية واحد**.*
*مثال*


*4* 

*الجنية مقابل الدولار كان**gbp/usd = 1.6* *
**أصبح**: Gbp/usd = 1.69* *
**فهل ارتفع الجنية أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* 


*لقد ارتفع الجنية وانخفض الدولار لأننا صرنا مطالبين بدفع كم أكبر**من الدولار للحصول على جنية واحد**.*
*وهكذا أصبحت تعلم ما إذا كان سعر العملة المباشرة قد ارتفع أم**انخفض**.**
**والآن**..**
**لوفرضنا أن سعر الدولار مقابل الين كان**usd/jpy = 125* *
**ثم أصبح**: Usd/jpy = 120* *
**فهل ارتفع**الين أم انخفض ؟**
**لقد كنا مطالبين بدفع**125* *ين للحصول على دولار واحد**.**
**أصبحنا**مطالبين بدفع**120* *ين للحصول على دولار واحد**.**
**أي أننا أصبحنا مطالبين بدفع كم أقل من**الين للحصول على دولار واحد أي أن**الين أصبح أثمن وأغلى**فكمية أقل منه تحصل**على دولار وهذا يعني أن الين ارتفع والدولار انخفض**.**
**تذكر أن السعر هو**المبلغ المطلوب دفعه من**العملة الثانية**للحصول على وحدة واحدة من**العملة**الأساس*


*.*

*والعملة الأساس هي الدولار أمام الين والفرنك**.**
**ولو فرضنا أن سعر الدولار مقابل الين كان**usd/jpy = 125* *
**ثم أصبح**: Usd/jpy = 130* *
**فهل ارتفع**الين أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* *لقد انخفض الين لأننا صرنا مطالبين بدفع كم أكبر منه للحصول على دولار**واحد أي أن**الدولار أصبح**أثمن وأغلى**وطالما أن الدولار أصبح أثمن**أي أنه ارتفع يكون الين قد انخفض**.**
**فكما ترى أنه أمام الين**والفرنك*


*ارتفاع الرقم يعني انخفاضهما**لأن**الرقم يشير للدولار وهو العملة الأساس فإذا ارتفع الدولار انخفض الين أو الفرنك**.*
*ولنأخذ أمثلة**:**
**مثال*


*1* 

*سعر الدولار مقابل الين كان**: Usd/jpy = 126* *
**ثم أصبح**: Usd/jpy = 128* *
**فهل ارتفع الين أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* 


*لقد انخفض الين لأننا صرنا مطالبين بدفع كم أكبر منه للحصول على**دولار فبذلك يكون الين قد انخفض والدولار قد ارتفع**.*
*مثال*


*2* 

*سعر الدولار أمام الين كان**usd/jpy = 127.8* *
**ثم أصبح**: Usd/jpy = 127* *
**فهل ارتفع الين أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* *لقد ارتفع الين لأننا صرنا في السعر**الأخير مطالبين بدفع كم أقل من الين للحصول على دولار وبذلك يكون الين قد ارتفع**وأصبح أثمن والدولار قد انخفض**.**
**مثال*


*3* 

*سعر الدولار مقابل الفرنك كان**: Usd/chf = 1.42* *
**ثم أصبح**: Usd/chf = 1.40* *
**فهل ارتفع الفرنك أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* 


*لقد ارتفع الفرنك لأننا كنا مطالبين بدفع**1.42* *فرنك للحصول على دولار**,* *أما الآن فأصبحنا مطالبين بدفع كم أقل**1.4* *فرنك للحصول على دولار فهذا يعني أن الفرنك أصبح**أثمن وارتفع والدولار قد انخفض**.*
*مثال*


*4* 

*سعر الدولار مقابل الفرنك كان**usd/chf = 1.62* *
**ثم أصبح**: Usd/chf =1.78* *
**فهل ارتفع**الفرنك أم انخفض ؟**
**الجواب**:* *لقد**انخفض الفرنك وارتفع الدولار لأننا أصبحنا مطالبين بدفع كم أكبر من الفرنك للحصول**دولار واحد**.**
**وهكذا أصبحت تعلم ما إذا كان**السعر قد ارتفع أم انخفض في العملات غير المباشرة**.**
**من المهم لأقصى حد أن تعرف الفرق بين السعر**في العملات المباشرة والسعر في العملات غير المباشرة**.*
*قاعدة**عامة**
**إذا ارتفع السعر أمام الجنية أو**اليورو معنى ذلك ارتفاعهما وانخفاض الدولار*


*.*

*وإذا انخفض أمام الجنية أو اليورو معنى ذلك**انخفاضهما وارتفاع الدولار*


*.*

*والعكس بالنسبة للين**والفرنك**
**إذا ارتفع السعر أمام الين أو الفرنك**معنى ذلك انخفاضهما وارتفاع الدولار*


*.*

*أما إذا انخفض أمام الين أو الفرنك معنى ذلك**ارتفاعهما وانخفاض الدولار*


*.*

*والسبب في ذلك هو ان العملة الأساس هما الجنية واليورو مقابل**الدولار**,* *اما مقابل الين أو الفرنك فالعملة**الأساس هو الدولار**.**
**والسعر كما تعلم هو المبلغ المطلوب دفعة من**العملة الثانية**للحصول على وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس*


*.*

*كما ذكرنا فإنه من المهم معرفة فيما إذا كانت العملة قد انخفضت أمارتفعت لأنك إن لم تدرك ذلك جيداً فقد تشتري في الوقت الذي تريد أن تبيع فيه والعكسصحيح!!.
على أي حال.. إن كنت تجد بعض الصعوبة في فهم الفارق فلا تقلق..
بقليل من الممارسة ستصبح الأمور في غايةالسهولة بالنسبة لك.
فقط احفظ القاعدةالسابقة, وسينفعك تذكر المخطط التالي. 



*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*للعملات**المباشرة*

*كما ترى في الشكل فارتفاع الرسم**البياني في العملات المباشرة يعني أن سعر هذه العملات يرتفع مقابل الدولار وأن**الدولار ينخفض أمامها**.**
**لذا نشتري العملة المباشرة إذا كانت ستتجه نحو**الأعلى في الرسم البياني**,* *ونبيعها إذا كانت**ستتجه نحو الأسفل في الرسم البياني**.**
*

*للعملات غير**المباشرة*

*ارتفاع الرسم البياني**للعملات غير المباشرة يعني أن سعر هذه العملات ينخفض مقابل الدولار وأن الدولار**يرتفع مقابلها** .
**لذا نبيع العملة غير المباشرة إذا كانت**ستتجه نحو الأعلى في الرسم البياني** ,* *ونشتريها**إذا كانت ستتجه نحو الأسفل في الرسم البياني** .
**تذكرك للمخططين**السابقين سيساعدك كثيراً في تحديد الفارق بين العملات المباشرة والعملات غير**المباشرة** .*
*

*
*


**تقييم أسعار العملات في البورصة الدولية*
*تتغير أسعار العملات طوال الوقت**,* *وكثيراً ما يكون هذا التغير طفيفاًلا يلاحظه الكثيرون**.*

*وهي تغيرات طفيفة لاتحدث فرقاً يذكر في المبالغ المادية الضئيلة**,* *ولكنها تحدث فارقاً كبيراً مع المبالغ**المالية الكبيرة**.*

*لذا فإن المضاربين يحرصون على رصد أقل تغير في أسعار العملات**للاستفادة منه في المتاجرة ولتحقيق الأرباح**.*

*لهذا فإن أسعار العملات ترصد حتى**جزء من عشرة آلاف**جزءبالنسبة لليورو والجنية والفرنك وأغلب العملات الأخرى**,* *وترصد حتى**جزء من المائة بالمائة**بالنسبة**للين الياباني**.*

*لا ترتبك فالمسألة أسهل مما تتصور**..!!*

*ماذا يعني ذلك ؟*
*يعني أن سعر اليورو مقابل الدولار يكون**: EUR/USD = .9892* 

*أي أربع خانات بعد الفاصلة**(* *جزء من عشرة آلاف جزء**) .*

*وكذلك بالنسبة للجنية الإسترليني يكون**: GBP/USD =1.5264 
**أي أربع خانات بعد الفاصلة**(* *جزء من عشرة آلاف جزء**) .*

*وكذلك بالنسبة للفرنك السويسري يكون**: USD/CHF = 1.4232* 

*أي أربع خانات بعد الفاصلة**(* *جزء من عشرة آلاف جزء**) .*

*أما بالنسبة للين فيكون**: USD/JPY = 125.26* 

*أي حتى خانتين بعد الفاصلة**(* *جزء من مائة جزء بالمائة**) .*

*فأقل تغير يمكن أن يحدث في سعر الجنية واليورو والفرنك هو*
*.0001* 

*وأقل تغير يمكن أن يحدث في سعر الين هو*
*.01* 

*يسمى أقل جزء يمكن أن يحدث لسعر العملة*
*النقطة**POINT OR PIP .*

*فمثلاً**:* 
*إذا كان سعر اليورو مقابل الدولار** EUR/USD = .9825* 

*ثم أصبح**: EUR/USD = .9826* *بتغير**.0001* 

*نقول أن اليورو ارتفع نقطة واحدة مقابل الدولار**one pip .*

*وإذا كان سعر اليورو مقابل الدولار** EUR/USD = .9825* 

*ثم أصبح**: EUR/USD = .9824* 

*نقول أن اليورو انخفض نقطة واحدة مقابل الدولار**.*

*وكذلك بالنسبة للجنية** 
**فإذا كان سعر الجنية مقابل الدولار** GBP/USD =1.5253* 

*ثم أصبح**GBP/USD =1.5254* *بتغير**.0001* 

*نقول أن الجنية أرتفع نقطة واحدة مقابل الدولار**.*

*أما إذا أصبح سعر الجنية**GBP/USD = 1.5252* 

*نقول أن الجنية قد انخفض نقطة واحدة مقابل الدولار**.*

*وكذلك بالنسبة للفرنك السويسري مع ملاحظة أن الفرنك والين عملتان**غيرمباشرتين**فارتفاع الرقم أمامهما يعني انخفاضهما والعكس صحيح**.*

*فإذا كان سعر الدولار مقابل الفرنك** USD/CHF = 1.4236* 

*ثم أصبح**: USD/CHF = 1.4235* *بتغير**.0001* 

*نقول أن الفرنك قد ارتفع نقطة واحدة مقابل الدولار**.*

*أما إذا أصبح**: USD/CHF = 1.4237* 

*نقول أن الفرنك قد انخفض نقطة واحدة مقابل الدولار**.*

*أما بالنسبة للين** 
**فإذا كان سعر الدولار مقابل الين**USD/JPY = 120.50* 

*ثم أصبح**USD/JPY = 120.51* *بتغير**.01* 

*نقول أن الين قد انخفض نقطة مقابل الدولار**.*

*أما إن أصبح**USD/JPY = 120.49* 

*نقول أن الين قد ارتفع نقطة مقابل الدولار**.* 

*تحديد عدد النقاط*
*عندما تتاجر بالعملات فأنت ستشتري العملة بسعر وتبيعها بسعر آخر**.*

*وبما إننا ذكرنا أن سعر العملات تتغير بنسب ثابتة هي النقاط**,* *فكلما زاد الفارق بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء يعني**ذلك أنك بعت بسعر أعلى بعدة نقاط عن سعر الشراء**.*

*وعلى قدر ما يكون الفارق كبيراً بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء يكون**حجم خسارتك أو ربحك**.*

*فكيف تستطيع أن تعرف فارق النقاط مابين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء ؟**وفيما إذا كان هذا الفارق ربحاً أم خسارة ؟*
*تستطيع ذلك بالمعادلات الثلاث التالية لكل نوع من العملات**:*

*لتحديد فارق النقاط لليورو والجنية*
*بالمعادلة التالية تستطيع أن تعرف فارق النقاط بين سعري البيع**والشراء لليورو والجنية الإسترليني**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000* 

*فإذا كانت الإشارة بالموجب يكون الفارق ربحاً وإذا كانت الإشارة**بالسالب يكون الفارق خسارة**.*

*مثال*
*1* 

*لنفرض أنك اشتريت اليورو بسعر** EUR /USD = .9850* 

*وبعته بسعر** EUR/USD = .9890* 

*فكم فارق النقاط بين البيع والشراء ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة**؟*
*الجواب**:* 

*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000
= ( 9890. - 9850. ) * 10000 = 40*

*أي أنك بعت بفارق**40* *نقطة**ربحاً**. (* *الإشارة بالموجب**) .*

*مثال*
*2*

*لنفرض أنك بعت الجنية بسعر** GBP/USD = 1.5289* 

*ثم اشتريته بسعر** GBP /USD = 1.5320* 

*فكم فارق النقاط بين البيع والشراء ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة**؟*
*الجواب**:*

*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000*

*= ( 1.5289 – 1.5320 ) * 10000 = -37* 
*أي أنك أنهيت الصفقة بخسارة**37* *نقطة**. (* *الإشارة بالسالب**) .*

*لتحديد فارق النقاط للفرنك السويسري*
*بالمعادلة التالية تستطيع معرفة فارق النقاط بين سعري البيع**والشراء للفرنك السويسري فقط**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000) * -1* 

*إذا كانت الإشارة بالموجب يكون الفارق ربحاً وإن كانت بالسالب**يكون الفارق خسارة**.*

*مثال*
*1* 

*لنفترض أنك اشتريت الفرنك بسعر**USD/CHF = 1.4827* 

*ثم بعته بسعر** USD/CHF = 1.4785* 

*فكم فارق النقاط ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة ؟*
*الجواب**:*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000) * -1* 

*= (( 1.4785 - 1.4827) * 10000 ) * -1 = 42*
*أي إنك أنهيت الصفقة رابحاً**42* *نقطة**. (* *الإشارة بالموجب**) .*

*مثال*
*2*

*لنفترض أنك بعت الفرنك بسعر** USD/CHF = 1.3267* 

*ثم اشتريته بسعر** USD /CHF = 1.3102* 

*فكم فارق النقاط ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة ؟*
*الجواب**:*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000) * -1* 

*= (( 1.3267 – 1.3102 ) *10000 ) * -1 = -165*
*أي انك أنهيت الصفقة خاسراً**165* *نقطة**. (* *الإشارة بالسالب**) .*

*لتحديد فارق النقاط للين الياباني*
*بالمعادلة التالية تستطيع معرفة الفارق بين سعري البيع والشراء**للين الياباني**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 100 ) * -1* 

*إذا كانت الإشارة بالموجب يكون الفارق ربحاً وإن كانت بالسالب**يكون الفارق خسارة**.*

*مثال*
*1*

*لنفترض إنك اشتريت الين بسعر**USD /JPY = 124.82* 

*ثم بعته بسعر**USD /JPY = 123.50* 

*فكم فارق النقاط ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة ؟*
*الجواب**:*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 100 ) * -1*

*= (( 123.50 – 124.82 ) * 100 ) * -1 = 132*
*أي أنك أنهيت الصفقة رابحاً**132* *نقطة**.* 

*مثال*
*2* 

*لنفترض أنك بعت الين بسعر**USD/JPY = 126.03* 

*ثم اشتريته بسعر**USD/JPY = 125.27* 

*فكم فارق النقاط ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة ؟*
*الجواب**:*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 100 ) * -1*

*= (( 126.03 – 125.27 ) * 100 ) * -1 = -76* 
*أي إنك أنهيت الصفقة خاسراً**76* *نقطة**.*

*قد يتبادر إلى ذهنك السؤال التالي**:*

*أعلم إنني قد بعت عملة بفارق**50* *نقطة ربحاً فكم يعني ذلك ربحي الفعلي من النقود ؟*

*الجواب**:*
*ستعلم بعد قليل**..!!*

*المهم الآن أن تعرف كيف تحسب فارق النقاط بين سعري البيع والشراء**وفيما إذا كنت رابحاً أم خاسراً**.*

*وباستخدامك للمعادلات الثلاث السابقة كل حسب العملة الخاصة بها**ستستطيع ذلك بكل بساطة**.*

*لابد أن تعلم بأنك وبعد فترة بسيطة من الممارسة لن تحتاج للرجوع**للمعادلات السابقة بل ستتمكن من حساب فارق النقاط بشكل فوري وستنسى المعادلات**السابقة نهائياً**!!*

*ولكننا وضعناها أمامك كمبتدئ ونحن على ثقة بأنك سرعان ما ستستغني**عنها للأبد**!!*

*


**حجم العقد*
*Contract size* 

*تعلم ان كل السلع والخدمات تباع وتشترى على أساس وحدات ثابتة**.*

*فنحن نشتري اللحوم ووحدة بيعه هو الكيلوغرام**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ونشتري الذهب ووحدة بيعه هو الغرام**.*

*ومن النادر أن يشتري المرء سلعة او خدمة بغير وحدة بيعها لأن ذلك**يجعل الحساب معقداً بعض الشئ علاوة على أنه غير مألوف**.*

*والعملات تباع وتشترى على أساس وحدات ثابته أيضاً تسمى الوحدة**لوت**LOT .*

*وهي أقل حد يمكن المتاجرة به في سوق العملات**.*

*اللوت*
*LOT** :**هو أقل حد يمكن المتاجرة به**في سوق العملات ولايمكن المتاجرة إلا به أو بمضاعفاته**.*

*أي يمكنك أن تشتري لوت من اليورو أو**2* *لوت أو**3* *لوت**أو**20* *لوت**...* *الخ** 
**ولكن لايمكنك أن تشتري لوت ونصف أو لوت وربع**,* *بل بمضاعفات اللوت فقط**.*

*ولكن كم يساوي للوت من اليورو أو من أي عملة أخرى ؟*
*يختلف ذلك على حسب شركة الوساطة التي ستتعامل معها**..*

*تسمى القيمة التي يساويها اللوت من عملة ما*
*بحجم العقد**contract size .*

*وعلى الرغم من أن حجم اللوت يختلف من شركة لأخرى إلا أن**حجم**اللوت لدى أغلب شركات الوساطة حالياً هو**100.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس**.*

*فما معنى ذلك ؟*
*معنى ذلك إنك عندما تطلب شراء لوت يورو سيتم شراء**100.000* *يورو وسيدفع ثمنها بالدولار الأمريكي حسب**السعر في ذلك الوقت**,* *لأن اليورو هو العملة**الأساس مقابل الدولار**.*

*وعندما تطلب شراء لوت جنية سيتم شراء**100.000* *جنية إسترليني وسيدفع**–* *يباع**–* *مقابلها الدولار الأمريكي حسب السعر في ذلك الوقت**.*

*أما عندما تطلب شراء لوت ين فسيتم شراء ين بما يعادل**100.000* *دولار**لأن الدولار هو العملة الأساس**مقابل الين**.**وعندما تطلب بيع لوت ين سيباع**ما يعادل**100.000* *دولار من الين**.*

*وكذلك بالنسبة للفرنك السويسري فعتدما تطلب شراء لوت فرنك سيتم**شراء فرنك بما يعادل**100.000$* *وسيباع ما يعادل**100.000$* *من الفرنك في حالة طلب بيع الفرنك**حيث أن الدولار هو العملة الأساس مقابل الفرنك السويسري**.*

*على أي حال إذا وجدت صعوبة في فهم ما شرحناه فلا تقلق**..!!*

*لأن المهم ستعرفه بعد قليل**..*

*قيمة النقطة*
*PIP value* 

*تخيل أن هناك تاجر لديه سلعة ما لنقل ساعات منبة استوردها من**الخارج بتكلفة**10$* *للساعة الواحدة**,* *فهو لاشك لابد أن يبيعها بسعر أعلى من**10$* *ليحقق الربح**..**ولكن كم سيحقق ربحاً ؟**
**هذا يعتمد على هامش**الربح أي الفارق بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء**.*

*فإذا قرر أن يبيع الساعة الواحدة بسعر**15$* *للساعة الواحدة وكان لدية**1000* *ساعة**,* *فسيحصل على ربح**5000$ .*

*ولكن ماذا لو قرر أو اضطر أن يبيع الساعات بهامش ربح بسيط لايزيد**عن*
*¼* *دولار ؟*

*سيكون ربحه على ال**1000* *ساعة**= 250* *دولار فقط**,* *وذلك لأن هامش الربح ضيق جداً**.*

*فإذا أراد أن يحصل على ربح أكبر بهذا الهامش الضيق فعليه أن يبيع**كميات أكبر من الساعات**.*

*فإذا باع**10.000* *ساعة بربح**¼* *على الساعة سيكون ربحه**= 2500$* *وهو ربح جيد حصل عليه لبيعه كمية كبيرة من**الساعات ليعوض ضيق هامش الربح**.*

*وكذلك العملات أيضاً**..*

*فإن تغير أسعارها يكون بأجزاء من الألف في أغلب الوقت فإذا اشتريت**كمية بسيطة من عملة ما وبعتها بسعر أعلى بأجزاء من الألف فلاشك إنك لن تحصل على ربح**مجدٍ**.*

*ولكي تتمكن من الحصول على ربح جيد في هذه التغيرات الطفيفة على**أسعار العملات**,* *فلابد من بيع وشراء كميات**ضخمة من العملة**.*

*ولنحسبها معاً لنرى الفارق**:*

*لنفترض أن سعر اليورو الآن مقابل الدولار** EUR /USD = .9850*

*وكنت تتوقع أن سعر اليورو سيرتفع إلى**EUR/USD = .9851* *أي نقطة واحدة**.*

*فلنرى كم سنربح من ارتفاع اليورو نقطة واحدة عندما نشتري**1000* *يورو**.*

*عندما نشتري**1000* *يورو سندفع**مقابلها**985$ ,* *أي سنيبع**985 $ .*

*الآن لديك**1000* *يورو**.*

*فإذا ارتفع السعر نقطة واحدة وأصبح**EUR/USD = .9851 
**سنبيع ما لدينا من يورو**,* *سنبيع ال**1000* *يورو وسنحصل مقابله على**985.1$* *بالسعر**الجديد**.*

*الربح**=* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء*
*= 985.1 – 985 = .1* 
*أي**10* *سنت*
*أي أن الربح الناتج من بيع**1000* *يورو عند ارتفاعه نقطة واحدة هو**10* *سنت**.*

*فلو فرضنا أننا بعنا اليورو عند ارتفاعه**50* *نقطة سيكون ربحنا**5* *دولار**. ( 50* *نقطة*** .10* *للنقطةالواحدة**) .*

*وهو ربح بسيط لا يستحق العناء**..!!*

*ولكن ماذا لو اشترينا**100.000* *يورو بدلاً من**1000* *يورو على نفس**الأسعار السابقة ؟**
**سنشتري**100.000* *يورو**وسندفع مقابلها**98500 $* *على السعر الأول**.*

*معنا الآن**100.000* *يورو**.*

*فعندما نبيع اليورو بعد أن يرتفع السعر لنقطة واحدة سنحصل على**98510$ .*

*الربح**=* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء*
*= 98510 – 98500 = 10$* 
*أي أن الربح الناتج من بيع**100.000* *يورو عند ارتفاعه نقطة واحدة هو**10$ .*

*فلو فرضنا أننا بعنا اليورو عند ارتفاعه**50* *نقطة سيكون ربحنا**500* *دولار**( 50* *نقطة*** 10$* *للنقطة الواحدة**) .*

*وهو ربح جيد**..* *أليس كذلك**؟*
*وهكذا ترى أنك عندما تبيع أو تشتري كميات كبيرة من العملة تستطيع**أن تحقق ربحاً جيداً**,* *أما إذا تاجرت بكميات**قليلة من العملة فلن تحصل على ربح يستحق العناء**.*

*وكذلك ترى من المثالين السابقين إنك بشراءك**1000* *يورو حصلت على**10* *سنت عن كل نقطة**.*

*وإنك بشراءك**100.000* *يورو**حصلت على**10$* *عن كل نقطة**.*

*فالذي يحدد قيمة النقطة هو حجم المبلغ الذي تشتري أو تبيع به**العملة أي قيمة اللوت**,* *أو حجم العقد**.*

*لذلك فإن أقل حجم للمتاجرة بسوق العملات هو** 100.000* *من العملة الأساس أو قريب من هذا المبلغ**على حسب الشركة التي تتعامل معها**,* *لأن**المبالغ الكبيرة من العملة هي التي تحقق أرباحاً جيدة باقل تغير يذكر بأسعار**العملات**.*

*لذا فمن الضروري جداً أن تعلم قيمة النقطة على كل عملة ستتاجر بها**مع الشركة التي ستتعامل معها*
*.*

*ولن تحتاج لأن تسأل**,* *فإن**أول الأمور التي ستخبرك به شركة الوساطة قبل التعامل معها هو قيمة النقطة لكل عملة**وإن لم تخبرك فلابد أن تتأكد بنفسك من ذلك**.*

*وكما ذكرنا فإن قيمة النقطة تحسب على حسب حجم العقد أي على حسب**كمية المبلغ الذي تشتريه أو تبيعه من العملة وكلما كان هذا المبلغ أكبر كلما كانت**قيمة النقطة أكبر كما لاحظت في المثالين السابقين عندما اشترينا كمية قليلة**1000* *يورو وعندما اشترينا كمية كبيرة**100.000* *يورو**.*

*ولأن حجم العقد يختلف من شركة لأخرى فإن قيم النقطة على كل عملة**تختلف من شركة لأخرى**.*

*وعلى الرغم من هذه الإختلافات فقد قلنا أن حجم العقد لدى أغلبية**شركات الوساطة الآن هو*
*100.000* *من العملة الأساس**,* *فبمثل هذا الحجم كم ستكون قيمة النقطة ؟*

*الإجابة**:* *ستكون قيمة النقطة**على كل لوت كالآتي**:* 

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة لليورو**= 10$ .*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للجنية الإسترليني**= 10$ .*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للين الياباني**= 8$* *تقريباً**.*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للفرنك السويسري**= 6$* *تقريباً**.*

*وعلى الرغم أن هذه القيم تختلف من شركة لأخرى إلا إنها صحيحة لدى**أغلب الشركات**.*

*الربح والخسارة في المتاجرة بالعملات*
*Profit & Loss* 
*كلنا يتاجر من أجل الربح**,* *وطريق الربح معروف**:* 

*وهو أن تشتري بسعر وتبيع بسعر أعلى في السوق الصاعد**.*

*أو أن تبيع بسعر وتشتري بسعر أقل في السوق الهابط**.*

*وفي كلتا الحالتين لابد أن يكون سعر البيع أعلى من سعر الشراء*
*.*

*ولكن قد تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن**..!!*

*فقد تتوقع أن سعر عملة سيرتفع فتقوم بشراءها**,* *ولكن قد تجد أن سعر العملة انخفض على عكس توقعك**,* *وهذا سيدعوك لأن تبيع بسعر أقل من سعر**الشراء وبالتالي ستعاني من الخسارة**.*

*وهذا يحدث في أي مجال من مجالات التجارة على أي حال**...*

*من المهم لك طبعاً أن تعرف كيف تحسب نتيجة صفقة قمت بها على أحد**العملات**..* *وهل حققت ربحاً أم خسارة**.*

*ولكي تعلم الربح أو الخسارة على أي عملة فاستخدم المعادلة التالية**:*

*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**)** *فارق**النقاط**** *قيمة**النقطة**.*

*فإذا كان الناتج موجباً كان ربحاً وإن كان الناتج سالباً كانت**خسارة**.*

*ولنأخذ أمثلة مفترضين أننا نتعامل مع شركة قيمة النقطة لديها لكل**عملة مساوية للقيم التي ذكرناها في الصفحة السابقة** .*

*مثال*
*1*

*افترض أنك اشتريت**1* *لوت من**الجنية بسعر** GBP/USD = 1.4926* 

*ثم بعته بسعر**GBP/USD = 1.5085* 

*فكم الربح أو الخسارة التي حققتها ؟*
*الجواب**:* 

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من**المعادلة الخاصة بالجنية واليورو**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000* 

*= ( 1.5085 – 1.4926 ) * 10000 = 159* 
*أي أننا بعنا بفارق**159* *نقطة**ربحاً*
*الآن نحسب الربح الفعلي**:*

*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**)** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**.*

*= 1 * 159 * 10 = 1590$* 
*على أساس أن قيمة النقطة الواحدة للجنية**= 10$*

*لقد حققنا ربحاً**= 1590$* 

*مثال**2* 

*لنفترض أنك اشتريت**2* *لوت**يورو بسعر**EUR/USD = .9762* 

*وبعته بسعر**EUR/USD = .9793* 

*فاحسب كم ربحك أو خسارتك ؟*
*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من**المعادلة الخاصة بالجنية واليورو**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000*

*= ( 9793. - 9762. ) * 10000 = 31*
*أي أننا بعنا بفارق**31* *نقطة**ربحاً**.*

*نحسب الآن كم ربحنا فعلياً*
*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**)** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**.*

*= 2 * 31 * 10 = 620$* 
*على أساس قيمة النقطة الواحدة لليورو**= 10$*

*لقد ربحنا في هذه الصفقة**620* *دولار*
*مثال*
*3* 

*لنفترض أنك اشتريت**3* *لوت من**الين بسعر**USD/JPY = 123.08* 

*وبعته بسعر**USD /JPY = 123.62* 

*فاحسب ربحك أو خسارتك*
*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من**المعادلة الخاصة بالين**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 100 ) * -1* 

*= ( 123.62 – 123.08 ) * 100 ) * -1 = -54* 
*نقطة خسارة** 
**وذلك لأننا اشترينا الين بسعر وبعناه بسعر أقل**فالين عملة غير مباشرة**.*

*الآن نحسب الخسارة الفعلية*
*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**)** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**.*

*= 3 * - 54 * 8 = - 1296$* 
*على أساس أن سعر النقطة الواحدة للين**= 8$
**لقد خسرنا في هذه الصفقة**1296* *دولار**.*

*مثال*
*4* 

*لنفترض أنك بعت**4* *لوت من**الفرنك بسعر**USD/CHF = 1.4356* 

*ثم اشتريته بسعر**USD/CHF = 1.4500* 

*فاحسب ربحك أو خسارتك*
*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من**المعادلة الخاصة بالفرنك*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000 ) * -1* 

*= (( 1.4356 – 1.4500) * 10000) * -1 = 144* 
*نقطة ربحاً**
**وذلك لأننا بعنا الفرنك بسعر أعلى من سعر الشراء**فالفرنك عملة غير مباشرة**.*

*الآن نحسب الربح الفعلي*

*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**)** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**.*

*= 4 * 144 * 6 = 3456$* 
*لقد ربحنا من بيعنا ل**4* *لوت**من اللفرنك ثم شراءنا له بسعر أقل**مبلغ**3456$*

*والآن أصبح بإمكانك معرفة الربح أوالخسارة لأي صفقة طالما أنك**تعلم قيمة النقطة لكل عملة وحجم العقد الذي ستتاجر به**,* *وهي المعلومات التي ستحصل عليها من شركة الوساطة**التي ستختار العمل معها**,* *وإن كان حجم النقاط**التي ذكرناها في الأمثلة السابقة وحجم العقود هو الحجم الأكثر شيوعاً بين شركات**الوساطة في سوق العملات حالياً**.*

*الحساب العادي والحساب المصغّر*
*Standard & Mini account* 
*تعلم أن حجم العقد هو الذي يحدد قيمة النقطة**.*

*وكما ذكرنا عندما اشترينا**1000* *يورو كانت قيمة النقطة الواحدة**= 10* *سنت**.*

*أما عندما اشترينا**100.000* *يورو كانت قيمة النقطة الواحدة**= 10$ . 
**وقلنا أن أغلبية الشركات تتعامل بحجم عقود يساوي اللوت الواحد فيها ما**يعادل**100.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس**.*

*وكما ذكرنا فإن في شركة اللوت الواحد فيها**= 100.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس تكون قيمة النقطة**الواحدة**:*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة*
*لليورو**= 10$ .*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة*
*للجنية الإسترليني**= 10$ .*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة*
*للين**= 8$ .*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة*
*للفرنك السويسري**= 6$ .*

*فإذا قررت أن تتعامل مع شركة وساطة على أساس حجم عقد يعادل اللوت**الواحد فيه ماذكرناه فإنك ستفتح لدى هذه الشركة ما يسمى**بالحساب العادي**Standard account .*

*وهو الحساب الذي يكون اللوت الواحد فيه**= 100.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس وبالتالي تكون قيمة**النقطة لكل عملة كما ذكرنا أعلاه**.*

*فعندما تطلب شراء لوت من اليورو سيتم شراء**100.000* *يورو**,* *إذا طلبت شراء**2* *لوت يورو سيتم شراء**200.000* *يورو والعكس صحيح للبيع**.*

*وإذا طلبت شراء لوت ين سيتم شراء ين بما يعادل**100.000$* *على حسب السعر الذي تشتري فيه**.*

*ومثل هذا الحساب تكون قيمة النقطة الواحدة لكل عملة كما ذكرنا قبل**قليل**.*

*وكما رأيت من الأمثلة السابقة فإن شراء وبيع العملة بفارق**50* *نقطة فقط سيحقق لك ربحاً**= 500$ ,* *هذا إن تاجرت بلوت واحد أما إن تاجرت ب**2* *لوت فسيتضاعف الربح إلى**1000$ ..* *وقس على ذلك**.*

*من الحقائق التي ستعلمها بمجرد أن تبدأ مراقبة أسعار العملات أن**العملات تتغير بشكل مستمر بمعدل يومي يتراوح مابين**80* *إلى**300* *نقطة يومياً صعوداً أو هبوطاً**.*

*أي أنك لو تمكنت من المتاجرة بلوت واحد في كل يوم بفارق نقاط**50* *نقطة ستحقق يومياً ربحاً يعادل**500$* *أو أقل قليلاً حسب العملة التي تتاجر بها**..*

*ولكن هذا إن صدقت توقعاتك**..*

*ولكن إن لم تصدق توقعاتك فقد تكون هذه خسارة يومية عليك**..!!*

*فالشركة لا تشاركك الربح ولا الخسارة**..!!*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وسنتحدث بالتفصيل لاحقاً عن**المخاطرة بسوق**العملات**.*

*وما نريدك أن تفهمه الآن هو أن الحساب العادي والذي تساوي قيمة**النقطة الواحدة كما ذكرناه أعلاه قد يكون مربحاً جداً نعم**ولكنه قد يكون سبباً**لخسائر فادحة**أيضاً**.*

*فلو فرضنا أنك قد فتحت حساباً بمبلغ**2000$* *وبدأت عملية وخسرت فيها**50* *نقطة معنى ذلك إنك ستخسر بها**500$* *ستخصم من حسابك**,* *أي أنك وفي عملية واحدة خسرت**25%* *من**رأسمالك الذي تعمل به**.*

*وهذا أمر خطير جداً**,* 
*لأنه من المتوقع للمرء وخصوصاً في البداية أن يخسر عدة صفقات**متتابعة**,* *فإن تكرر السيناريو السابق يعني ذلك**إنك وبعد خسارتك لأربع صفقات فقط ستفقد كامل المبلغ الذي فتحت به الحساب ولن تتمكن**من المتاجرة إلا بإضافة مبلغ جديد**..!!*

*لهذه الاعتبارات الهامة جداً ولطبيعة المتاجرة بالعملات والتي**تتسم بالمخاطرة**,* *فقد تم وضع حل لمثل هذه**المشكلة**.*

*توفر الكثير جداً من شركات الوساطة ما يسمى**بالحساب المصغّر**Mini account .*

*وقبل أن تفتح حساب لدى شركة الوساطة ستختار نوع الحساب الذي**ستفتحه وهل هو حساب عادي أم حساب مصغّر**.*

*حيث أن الحساب المصغّر يساوي في الأغلب عُشر الحساب**العادي*
*ماذا يعني ذلك ؟*
*في الحساب العادي حجم العقد**= 100.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس**,* *أي أن**اللوت الواحد**= 100.000* *وحدة**.*

*أما في الحساب المصغّر فإن حجم العقد**= 10.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس**,* *أي أن اللوت الواحد**= 10.000* *وحدة**.*

*فعندما تطلب شراء**1* *لوت من**اليورو في الحساب المصغّر سيتم شراء**10.000* *يورو وكذلك بالنسبة للجنية**,* *وعندما**تطلب شراء**1* *لوت ين سيتم شراء ين بما يعادل**10.000$* *على حسب السعر الحالي وكذلك بالنسبة**للفرنك**.*

*صغر حجم العقد في الحساب المصغر سيجعل من قيمة النقطة أقل عشر**مرات**.*

*وبالتالي ستكون قيمة النقطة لحساب مصغّر اللوت الواحد فيه**= 10.000* *وحدة كالآتي**:*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة لليورو*
*= 1$ .*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للجنية*
*= 1$ .* 

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للين*
*= .80$* *أي**80* *سنت**.*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للفرنك*
*= .60 $* *أي**60* *سنت**.*

*وهذا صحيح في أغلب الشركات حالياً وإن كان قد يختلف في بعض**الشركات الأخرى**.*

*لايختلف حساب الربح والخسارة في الحساب المصغّر عنه في الحساب**العادي سوى أن قيمة النقطة تختلف**.*

*ولنأخذ أمثلة مفترضين اننا نتعامل مع شركة قيمة النقطة الواحدة**لكل عملة كما ذكرنا قبل قليل** :*

*مثال*
*1* 

*لنفترض أنك اشتريت**2* *لوت من**الين بسعر** USD/JPY = 125.23* 

*ثم بعتهبسعر** USD/JPY = 124.60* 

*فاحسب ربحك أوخسارتك في حساب مصغّر*
*.*

*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من**المعادلة الخاصة بالين**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 100 ) * -1* 

*= (( 124.60 – 125.23 ) * 100 ) * -1 = 63* 
*نقطة ربحاً**(* *لأن الناتج**بالموجب**) .*

*سنحسب الآن الربح الفعلي**:*

*الربح أو الخسارة**=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**)** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**.*

*= 2 * 63 * 80. = 100.8 $*
*وكما ترى فقد ربحنا في هذه الصفقة**= 100.8$ .*

*مثال*
*2* 

*لنفترض أنك بعت**3* *لوت من**الجنية بسعر**GBP/USD = 1.5282* 

*ثم اشتريته بسعر**GBP /USD = 1.5332* 

*فاحسب ربحك أو خسارتك في حساب مصغّر*
*.*

*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من**المعادلة الخاصة بالجنية**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10.000* 

*= ( 1.5282 – 1.5332 ) * 10000 = - 50* 
*نقطة خسارة**(* *لأن الناتج**بالسالب**)* 

*سنحسب الآن الخسارة الفعلية**:*

*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**)** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**.*

*= 3 * 50- * 1 = 150$ -* 
*فخسارتنا في هذه الصفقة**150$ .*

*ولو كنت تتعامل بحساب تقليدي لكانت خسارتك**1500$ .*

*لابد أنك فهمت الآن الفائدة الرئيسية من الحساب المصغّر**.*

*نعم**...* *تقليل المخاطر**.*

*فالحساب المصغّر يعطيك ربحاً طيباً إذا صدقت توقعاتك**,* *إلا أن خسارتك إن لم تصدق توقعاتك ستظل محدودة**وستتمكن من الاستمرار وتعويض ما خسرت**.*

*أما في الحساب العادي فإن صدقت توقعاتك فستتمكن بسهولة من الحصول**على أرباح هائلة ولكن إن لم تصدق توقعاتك فخسارتك ستكون ثقيله لا شك**.*

*لذا فإنه من الضروري لأقصى حد أن لاتبدأ المتاجرة الفعلية بسوق**العملات بالحساب العادي*
*..* *بل لابد أن تبدأ بالحساب المصغّر أولاً**,* *حتى تمتلك الخبرة و المهارة الكافيتين وإلى أن تؤكد لك النتائج**العملية في الحساب المصغّر سلامة أسلوبك وصدق توقعاتك**..*

*بعد ذلك**–* *فقط بعد ذلك**–* *يمكنك أن تنتقل للمتاجرة بحساب عادي**.*

*في الجدول التالي سترى الفارق الرئيسي بين الحساب العادي والحساب**المصغّر لدى أغلب شركات الوساطة وإن كان الفارق قد يختلف من شركة لأخرى**.*

*الحساب العادي**الحساب المصغر*

*حجم اللوت*
*100.000* *وحدة من العملة**الأساس**10.000* *وحدة من العملة**الأساس*
*الهامش المستخدم الذي يتم*
*500$50$*

*خصمه على كل لوت*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة لليورو*
*10 $ 1 $*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للجنية الإسترليني*
*10 $ 1 $*

*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للين*
*8 $ 8. $* *أي**80* *سنت*
*قيمة النقطة الواحدة للفرنك السويسري*
*6.5 $ 65. $* *أي**65* *سنت*
*ملاحظة هامة جداً*
*ابتداءاً من عام*
*2004* *أصبحت نسبة المضاعفة لدى شركات الوساطة الأمريكية**100* *ضعف أي**100:1* *وليس**200* *ضعف كما كان سابقاً وذلك بناءاًُ على**الأنظمة الجديدة للجمعية الوطنية للمستقبليات**NFA**التابعة**للحكومة الأمريكية**
**مما يعني أن الهامش المستخدم الذي سيتم خصمه عن كل لوت في**الحساب العادي هو**1000* *دولار وعن كل لوت في الحساب المصغر**100* *دولار*

*وذلك ينطبق فقط علىشركات الوساطة الأمريكية فقط*

*المتاجرة بالعملات بالنظام**الهامشي**
**Forex trading in margin basis* 
*تعلم الآن إنه من الضروري لتحقيق أرباح مجدية في أسواق العملات**فإنه يلزمك أن تبيع وتشتري العملات بكميات ضخمة**.**
**وتعلم إنك إن تاجرت بالعملات بكميات قليلة فإن**الربح مهما كان لن يستحق العناء**.**
**وقد تسأل**نفسك بإلحاح الآن** 
**كيف لي أن أتاجر بالعملات وأنا لا أملك**هذه المبالغ الضخمة من المال ؟**
**هنا يأتي دور المتاجرة بنظام الهامش**.**
**فعندما تتاجر بالعملات بنظام الهامش**فلن تحتاج لأن تمتلك مئات الآلاف**,* *بل كل ما**عليك هو أن تدفع جزءاً بسيطاً من المال لتتمكن من المتاجرة بحجم يفوق**200* *ضعف مادفعت**..!!**
**وسيمكنك أن تحتفظ بالربح كاملاً لنفسك**وكأنك كنت فعلاً تمتلك رأس المال بالكامل**..!!**
**وهذه لاشك فرصة لاتعوض يجهل الكثير**من الناس مجرد وجودها**..!!**
**فكيف ستتاجر بالعملات بنظام الهامش ؟**
**هل تذكر مثال السيارات ؟**
**ستتاجر بالعملات تماماً كما**فعلت في السيارات**.*
*
**·* 
*ستفتح حساباً لدى شركة وساطة تتعامل بالمتاجرة بالعملات بنظام الهامش** ,* *لنقل أن اللوت الواحد**لديها** = 100.000* *وحدة** .*
*·* 


*ستودع لديهم مبلغأ من المال في حسابك** ,* *لنقل** 2000$ .*
*·* 


*ستراقب حركة أسعار العملات حتى تصل إلى توقع بأن إحدى العملات سيرتفع**سعرها في المستقبل القريب** .*
*·* 


*لنقل أنك كنت تراقب سعر اليورو وعندما كان سعره** EUR/USD = .9500* *توقعت أن يرتفع** 50* *نقطة ويصل إلى** EUR/USD = .9550*
*·* 


*ستطلب من الشركة أن تشتري لك** 1* *لوت** –* *او أي عدد** -* *من هذه العملة التي سترتفع على أمل أن تبيعها بسعر أعلى لاحقاً** .*
*·* 


*ستقوم الشركة بتنفيذ الأمر** ,* *ستحجز باسمك مبلغ** 100.000* *وحدة من هذه اليورو وستدفع مقابلها** 95000$* *وستكون مطالباً بإعادة هذا المبلغ**للشركة تماماً كما كنت مطالبأ بإعادة قيمة السيارة كاملةللشركة** .*
*·* 


*ستقوم بخصم مبلغ من المال كهامش مستخدم مسترد** ,* *لنقل** 500$ .*
*·* 


*سيتبقى في حسابك** 1500$* *كهامش متاح وهو أقصى ما يمكنك أن تخسرة بهذه الصفقة** .*
*·* 


*سيكون لديك الآن** 1* *لوت من يورو أي** 100.000* *يورو** .*
*·* 


*ستراقب السوق وستنتظر أن يرتفع سعر هذه العملة** .*
*·* 


*فإذا ارتفع فعلاً ووصل السعر إلى** EUR/USD = .9550* *كما توقعت ستأمر الشركة أن تبيع اللوت الذي**لديك بالسعر الجديد** .*
*·* 


*ستقوم الشركة بتنفيذ الأمر وستبيع اللوت أي ال** 100.000* *يورو بالسعر الجديد وستحصل**مقابله على** 95500$ .*
*·* 


*ستخصمالشركة المبلغ الذي تطالبك به وهو** 95000$* *وسيتبقى** 500$* *هي ربحك من هذه الصفقة**سيضاف هذا المبلغ لحسابك بعد أن يتم استرداد الهامش المستخدم وهكذا يكون حسابك لدى**الشركة أصبح** 2500$ .*
*·* 


*أما إن انخفض سعر اليورو إلى** EUR/USD = .9450* *مثلاً** .* *وقررت أن تبيع بهذا السعر ستأمر الشركة أن تبيع اللوت الذي لديك بهذا**السعر** .*
*·* 


*ستنفذ الشركة الأمر وستبيع اللوت بالسعر الجديد وستحصل مقابله على** 94500$ .*
*·* 


*ولكنك مطالب بإعادة مبلغ** 95000$* *قيمة اللوت الذي اشتريت به اليورو** .* *ولكي تتمكن الشركة من تعويض الفارق**ستقوم بخصم مبلغ** 500$* *من**حسابك لديها** .*
*·* 


*سترد الشركة الهامش المستخدم لحسابك وسيصبح حسابك لديها** 1500$* *وتكون ال** 500$* *هي خسارتك في الصفقة** .*
*·* 


*تعلم أنك لايمكن أن تخسر أكثر من** 1500$* *وهو المبلغ الذي لديك في الهامش المتاح** .*
*·* 


*فإذا وصل السعر** EUR/USD = .9350* *معنى ذلك لو أمرت الشركة أن تبيع اللوت الذي لديك بهذا**السعر ستنفذ الشركة الأمر وستحصل مقابل ذلك على** 93500$* *ولكنها تطالبك بأن تعيد مبلغ** 95000$ .*
*·* 


*لذا ستقوم بخصم** 1500$* *من حسابك لديها لتعوض الفارق** .*
*·* 


*ولن تسمح الشركة أن ينخفض السعر لأكثر من ذلك لأنه إن انخفض أكثر من**ذلك فإنه لا يوجد في الهامش المتاح لديك ما سيعوض النقص** .*
*·* 


*لذا سيأتيك**نداء الهامش** margin call* *,* *وستطالبك الشركة إما أن**تبيع اللوت بهذا السعر وإما أن تضيف المزيد من المال لحسابك حتى يمكن الخصم منها**لتعويض الفارق إن زاد** .*
*·* 


*إن لم تستجب لذلك ستقوم الشركة ببيع اللوت الذي لديك دون أن تنتظر**منك أمراً خوفاً من أن ينخفض سعر اليورو أكثر ولاتتمكن من تعويض الفارق** .*
*وكما رأيت فإن المتاجرة بالعملات بنظام الهامش لا يختلف عن طريقة**المتاجرة بالسيارات والتي شرحناها سابقاً**.**
**والإختلافات كانت في تفاصيل العقد فقط** 
**فالسلعة هنا هي العملات بدلاً من السيارة**.**
**وحجم العقد**= 100.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس بدلاً من**10.000$* *قيمة السيارة**.* *
**كما أن نسبة المضاعفة بالعملات أعلى بكثير**فمقابل حجز مبلغ**500$* *كهامش مستخدمستتمكن من**المتاجرة بعملة بقيمة**200.000$* *تقريباًأي أن**نسبة المضاعفة**هنا هي**1:200* *بينما في مثال**السيارات كانت نسبة المضاعفة**1:10* *فمقابل حجز**مبلغ**1000$* *تمكنت من المتاجرة بسلعة قيمتها**10.000$ .* *
**وفي الحقيقة فإن نسبة**المضاعفة في سوق العملات تفوق كل الأسواق الأخرى**.**
**أما نظام العمل فواحد في كلا المثالين**.**
**فأنت في المتاجرة بالعملات بنظام الهامش**ستتاح لك الفرصة لأن تتاجر بسلعة تفوق ما تدفع عشرات المرات**.**
**وستتمكن من الاحتفاظ بالربح كاملاً لنفسك وكأنك**كنت تمتلك قيمة رأسالمال كاملاً**.**
**وفي نفس**الوقت ستتحمل الخسارة كاملة فالشركة لاتشاركك الربح ولا الخسارة**.**
**وأن الشركة لاتطالبك إلا بإرجاع قيمة السلعة**كاملة بالسعر الذي اشتريتها به**.**
**كما أنك**عندما تبدأ صفقة سواء بيعاً أو شراءاً سيتم خصم مبلغ من حسابك كهامش مستخدم يسترد**عند الانتهاء من الصفقة بصرف النظر عن نتيجة الصفقة ربحاً كانت أم خسارة**.**
**وما يتبقى في حسابك بعد خصم الهامش المستخدم**سيكون هو الهامش المتاح وهو**أقصى مبلغ يمكنك خسارته**.**
**لن تتدخل الشركة طالما أن لديك في الهامش**المتاح ما يغطي فرق السعر الحالي عن المبلغ الذي تطالبك به الشركة**,* *وسيكون من حقك ان تأمر الشركة بأن تبيع أو تشتري**بالسعر الذي تختاره**.**
**عندما يصبح إنهاء**الصفقة بالسعر الحالي لن يمكن تعويضة بما لديك من هامش متاح سيأتيك**نداء الهامش**وستطالبك الشركة بإنهاء الصفقة بنفسك أو**بإضافة مزيد من المال لحسابك حتى يكون من الممكن خصمها في حالة زاد فارق السعر**الحالي عن السعر الذي تطالبك به الشركة**.**
**إن لم تستجب ستقوم الشركة بإنهاء الصفقة بنفسها**ولن تسمح بان تتحمل جزءاً من الخسارة مهما كان بسيطاً**.**
**ستضاف الأرباح كاملة لحسابك لدى الشركة وستخصم**الخسائر من حسابك لدى الشركة**.**
**وبطبيعة**الحال يمكنك أن تسحب أي مبلغ من حسابك في أي وقت تشاء كما يمكنك أن تضيف إلى حسابك**مزيداً من المال بأي وقت تشاء أيضاً**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ملاحظة هامة**جداً**
**ابتداءاً من عام**2004* *أصبحت نسبة المضاعفة لدى شركات الوساطة الأمريكية**100* *ضعف أي**100:1* *وليس**200* *ضعف كما كان سابقاً وذلك**بناءاًُ على الأنظمة الجديدة للجمعية الوطنية للمستقبليات**NFA**التابعة للحكومة الأمريكية**
**مما يعني أن**الهامش المستخدم الذي سيتم خصمه عن كل لوت في الحساب العادي هو**1000* *دولار وعن كل لوت في الحساب المصغر**100* *دولار**
**وذلك ينطبق فقط علىشركات الوساطة**الأمريكية فقط** 
**كيف يتم التعامل بين**المتاجر وشركة الوساطة*
*تعلم أن بيع وشراء العملات يتم على مدار الساعة وفي كافة أرجاء**العالم بين البنوك والمؤسسات المالية والتي تتبادل بيع وشراء العملات لحساب زبائنها**.**
**فالمؤسسات المالية تبيع للزبون الذي يرغب**بالشراء وتشتري من الزبون الذي يرغب بالبيع**,* *وتقوم هذه المؤسسات ببيع المؤسسات الأخرى والشراء منها على حسب حاجة كل فرد**وكل مؤسسة**.**
**وعندما تقرر أنت البدء**بالمتاجرة في سوق العملات ستختار أحد هذه المؤسسات المالية وهي**شركات الوساطة**بسوقالعملات**Forex brokrage firms* *وسيكون تعاملك دائماً بيعاً وشراءاً معها**,* *وهي بدورها ستكون على اتصال وتبادل دائم مع غيرها**من المؤسسات والبنوك في كافة أرجاء العالم**.**
**ولكن كيف تقوم بالبيع**والشراء مع المؤسسة التي تتعامل معها ؟**
**في السابق كان التعامل يتم في**أغلبه عن طريق الهاتف أو الفاكس حيث تقوم بطلب شراء عملة أو بيع عملة عن طريق**التحدث إلى الشركة هاتفياً**.**
**أما الآن**وكما ذكرنا فإن التعامل يتم بينك وبين المؤسسة التي تتعامل معها عن طريق الإنترنت**.**
**كيف ذلك**؟**
**عندما تقرر البدء في المتاجرة بالعملات ستقوم بزيارة مواقع شركات**الوساطة والتي وضعنا عناوين البعض منها في**صفحة**المصادر**وستجد في مواقع هذه الشركات الكثير من المعلومات المتعلقة بنظام**المتاجرة معها وبحجم العقود وقيمة النقطة لكل عملة وغيرها من الأمور والتي سنحدثك**عن**أهم الأمور التي يجب أن تسأل عنها**قبل**التعامل مع شركة الوساطة**.**
**سيكون التعامل**بينك وبين شركة الوساطة بعد ذلك عن طريقبرنامج**خاص**platform**سيكون بمثابة**محطة**العمل**ووسيلة المتاجرة الرئيسية مع شركة الوساطة**التي تتعامل معها**.**
**ستكون محطة العمل شبيهة**بالشكل التالي**:**
**
**في هذا الشكل ترى محطة العمل والمكونة من عدة نوافذ في النافذة**اليسرى العليا ترى أسعار العملات في كل لحظة بيعاً وشراءاً يمكنك عن طريق هذه**النافذة بيع أو شراء العملة التي ترغب بها وبضغطة زر واحدة**.*

*في النافذة اليمنى العليا ترى معلومات عن أعلى سعر وأدنى سعر وصلت**إليه العملة خلال**24* *ساعة الأخيرة وعن قيمة**الفائدة اليومية على كل عملة للصفقات التي لا تغلق بعد الساعة الخامسة**.*

*في النافذة الوسطى اليسرى ستبين الصفقات الموضوعة على أساس**أوامر محددة سلفاً**ولم تنفذ بعد**.*

*في النافذة الوسطى اليمنى تفاصيل حساب العميل وأقسام الحساب**في حالة كانت هناك صفقة مفتوحة**.*

*في النافذة السفلى اليسرى تفاصيل الصفقات المفتوحة حالياً وحجم**الربح والخسارة لكل صفقة تتغير على حسب سعر السوق الحالي**.*

*في النافذة السفلى اليمنى ملخص عن صفقات العميل المفتوحة في حالة**كان هناك أكثر من صفقة مفتوحة في نفس الوقت ومحصلة الربح أوالخسارة عن**مجمل**الصفقات**على حسب السعر الحالي**.*

*حيث أنك وعن طريق محطة العمل هذه يمكنك أن تعرف أسعار العملات**أولاً بأول كما يمكنك أن تأمر الشركة بالبيع أو الشراء ويمكنك أن تراقب أداء حسابك**والحصول على تقارير عن العمليات السابقة التي قمت بها ومعرفة حسابك في كل لحظة**وغيرها من الأمور التي تتعلق بعملك مع شركة الوساطة**.*

*يمكنك الوصول لمحطة العمل هذه عن طريق الدخول لموقع شركة الوساطة**مباشر**–* *عن طريق إدخال الرقم السري الخاص بك**–* *أو عن طريق تنزيل برنامج** download* *إلى جهازك سيوصلك مباشرة بمحطة العمل لدى**شركة الوساطة**,* *في كلتا الحالتين سيتم التعامل**بينك وبين شركة الوساطة عن طريق محطة العمل هذه والتي ستحصل على إرشادات وافية**بكيفية التعامل معها وهي على أي حال لا تتطلب أي مهارات خاصة في الكمبيوتر أو**الإنترنت وببعض المران ستجد أن التعامل معها يتم في غاية البساطة**.*

*بواسطة محطة العمل هذه ستتمكن من معرفة أسعار العملات أولاً بأول**ومن القيام ببيع وشراء العملات في أي وقت تراه مناسباً**,* *وبطبيعة الحال**لابد أن تكون متصلاً بالإنترنت**أثناء قيامك بالعمل في محطة العمل**ويمكنك بذلك التعامل والمتاجرة بالعملات مع**شركة الوساطة الخاصة بك في أي وقت ومن أي مكان حيث لن تحتاج إلا إلى جهاز كمبيوتر**واتصال بالإنترنت**,* *كما أن هناك بعض شركات**الوساطة تمكنك من القيام بعمليات البيع والشراء والاطلاع على أسعار العملات ومتابعة**الأخبار وكل ذلك عن طريق جهاز الهاتف المتحرك**Mobile* *أو عن طريق جهاز المساعد الرقمي الشخصي**PDA -* *وهو جهاز كمبيوتر بحجم كف اليد**-* *على**أن تكون متصلاً بالإنترنت عن طريق هذه الأجهزة**.*
*
**وهكذا ترى بأنه وبفضل أدوات التكنولوجيا الحديثة**يمكنك أن تتاجر بالبورصة الدولية للعملات من أي مكان وبأي وسيلة تناسب ظروفك**.*
*




**الحساب الافتراضي*
*Demo account* 

*توفر الأغلبية العظمى من شركات الوساطة عبر الإنترنت إمكانية فتح**حساب وهمي**Demo account ,* *يتيح لك الحساب الوهمي فرصة المتاجرة بسوق العملات**دون أن تخاطر بأي أموال حقيقية فكل المعلومات والأسعار وطلبات البيع والشراء وحساب**الأرباح والخسائر تتم وكأنه حساب فعلي إلا أنه**في الحساب الوهمي لن يكون هناك**أموال حقيقية**.* *بل مجرد أرقام**.*

*وهي وسيلة في غاية الأهمية ولاغنى عنها للتدرب على المتاجرة**بالعملات قبل أن تقوم بذلك باستخدام النقود الفعلية*
*.*

*وإنه من الضروري لأقصى حد أن تبدأ المتاجرة أولاً عن طريق فتح**حساب وهمي*
*–* *وفتح الحساب الوهمي مجاني**ولن يكلفك شئ**–* *ثم تبدأ المتاجرة والبيع**والشراء بكل جدية به**,* *إلى أن تتمكن من فهم كل**ما يتعلق بالمتاجرة وإلى أن تجد في نفسك الثقة والكفاءة للعمل بالحساب الفعلي والذي**سيحتوي على أموال حقيقية**,* *وإلى أن تثبت لك**النتائج العملية للحساب الوهمي أن صحة أسلوبك وسلامة توقعاتك**.*

*وحتى لو كنت ممن لديه الخبرة في المتاجرة بالعملات فلابد قبل**التعامل مع أي شركة وساطة جديدة أن تمضي بعض الوقت بالمتاجرة في حساب وهمي حتى**تتلاءم مع أسلوب الشركة الجديدة ونظامها في العمل**.*

*فالحسابات في سوق العملات ثلاث أنواع**:*

*حساب عادي*
*Standard account :* *وهو الحساب الفعلي**Real* *الذي يكون اللوت الواحد**= 100.000* *وحدة**من العملة الأساس وتكون قيمة النقطة كما ذكرنا عند الحديث عن**الحساب العادي** .*

*حساب مصغّر*
*Mini account :* *وهو حساب فعلي** Real* *يكون على**الأغلب عُشر حجم الحساب العادي ويكون اللوت**= 10.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس وتكون قيمة النقطة كما ذكرنا عند الحديث عن**الحساب المصغر**.*


*حساب افتراضي**Demo account :* *وهو حساب**غير فعلى تتم العمليات فيه بشكل دقيق وكأنه حساب حقيقي دون أن تخاطر بخسارة أموال**حقيقية ويكون الغرض منه للتدريب والممارسة على التعامل بسوق العملات الدولي**.* 

*محاكي السوق*
*Price Motion* 

*تتوفر في السوق لعبة هي عبارة عن**محاكي**simulator**مصمة بحيث تشابه في حركتها حركة سوق**العملات**-* *وهناك نسخة أخرى لسوق الأسهم**-* *هي** Price Motion* *يمكنك الاستفادة من هذه اللعبة المحاكي عن طريق القيام بصفقات**وهمية ومشاهدة النتائج وكأنك تتعامل فعلياً في سوق العملات ميزة هذه اللعبة تتمثل**أساساً في أنه يمكنك ممارسة العمل الافتراضي في سوق العملات دون الحاجة لأن تكون**متصلاً بالإنترنت فاللعبة ستنزل بالكامل على جهاز كمبيوترك كما أن وتيرة حركة السعر**تكون بشكل أسرع من وتيرة الحركة في السوق الفعلييمكنك التحكم بالسرعة كما تشاء ،**وهي بلاشك ليست لعبة الغرض منها التسلية بل هي محاكي**simulator* *الغرض منها التدريب على التعامل مع السوق**الفعلي**.*

*ولكن تذكر أن العمل على هذا المحاكي لابد أن يكون**كتدريب**إضافي**للعمل في الحساب الافتراضي فبتعاملك مع هذا المحاكي فأنت تتعامل مع جهاز**الكمبيوتر وبشكل شبيه بحركة السوق الفعلي أما في**الحساب الإفتراضي فأنت تتعامل**مع السوق الفعلي مباشرة وهو ما يجب أن**تركز عليه**وأن تترك العمل على**المحاكي في الفترات التي لا يمكنك الاتصال بها بالإنترنت مثلاً أو لتجربة بعد**أساليب المتاجرة** 
**للحصول على هذه اللعبة قم بزيارة الموقع التالي**:*

*http://www.expertworx.com/pm/index.htm*
*المقابل المادي للخدمات التي تقدمها شركات الوساطة*
*أن تجد الفرصة أمامك متاحة بأن تتاجر بسلعة تفوق قيمتها ما تدفعه**من مال عشرات المرات*
*,* *وأن يصبح في إمكانك الاحتفاظ بالربح الناتج من**المتاجرة كاملاً وكأنك كنت تمتلك السلعة فعلياً هي فرصة لاتعوض بلا شك**.*
*فكم هم الأشخاص الذين يشكون من قلة رأس المال الذي لديهم والذي**يمنعهم من الخوض في مجال التجارة ؟** 
**كثيرون أليس كذلك*
*...**؟**!!*
*في العمل بالمتاجرة بنظام الهامش فإن آخر ما تهتم به هو رأس المال*
*..!!*
*فهو تحت تصرفك وبمبالغ بسيطة يمكنك الدخول*
*في مجال المتاجرة ومن أوسع**أبوابه**..!!*
*فالعمل بنظام الهامش هي فرصة رائعة لا يعرف الكثيرون وجودها أصلاً*
*.*
*ولكنك قد تتساءل*
*..*

*مقابل ماذا أحصل على كل هذه التسهيلات ؟**
**مالذي تستفيده شركات**الوساطة عندما تسمح لي بالمتاجرة بسلعة تفوق قيمتها ما أدفعه*
*200* *مرةويكون الربح لي كاملاً دون أن تشاركني فيه؟*

*وللإجابة على هذا السؤال نقول*
*:*
*تستفيد شركات الوساطة المالية في سوق العملات من زبائنها بأربعة**أشكال رئيسية*
*:*
*العمولات*
*Commisions .*

*الهامش البسيط بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء*
*Spread .* 

*الفوائد اليومية*
*Interest .*

*بعض الرسوم الأخرى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*العمولات*
*Commisions* 

*في الماضي كانت أغلب شركات الوساطة تأخذ عمولة ثابتة على كل لوت**تقوم ببيعة أو شراءه وبصرف النظر عن نتيجة الصفقة ربحاً كانت أم خسارة*
*.*
*فمثلاً*
*:* 
*لو قمت بشراء لوت يورو ثم**بعته وكانت نتيجة هذه الصفقة ربحاً يعادل**500$* *كانت الشركة تخصم من ربحك**20$* *مثلاً عن كل لوت قمت بالمتاجرة به كعمولة لها**,* *ولو قمت بالمتاجرة ب**2* *لوت ستخصم**20$* *من ربحك**.*
*ولو قمت بشراء لوت جنية ثم بعته وكانت نتيجة هذه الصفقة خسارة*
*300$* *كانت الشركة تضيف على خسارتك**20$* *عن كل**لوت قمت بالمتاجرة به تخصمها من حسابك كعمولة لها** .**وستصبح**خسارتك الإجمالية**320$* *عن تلك الصفقة**.*
*فالعمولة تأخذ بصرف النظر عن نتيجة الصفقة ربحاً كانت أم خسارة*
*.*
*ولكن لا تقلق*
*..*
*فالأغلبية العظمى من شركات الوساطة بالعملات الآن لا تأخذ عمولات**على الإطلاق*
*..!!*

*وذلك كتشجيع لزبائنها وكنتيجة للمنافسة مع الشركات الأخرى*
*.*
*فالآن يمكنك أن تتاجر بأي عدد تشاء من اللوت دون أن يتم خصم**عمولات مقابل ذلك*
*.*
*وعلى الرغم من وجود شركات الوساطة التي مازالت تأخذ عمولات على**زبائنها*
*,* *فإننا في الحقيقة لا نجد أي مبرر للتعامل مع مثل**هذه الشركات**..!!*
*فهناك مئات الشركات العملاقة التي لا تكلف زبائنها أي عمولات*
*,* *فلماذا تتعامل إذاً مع غيرها ؟**!!*
*لهذا فإن شركات الوساطة حالياً تكتفي بالمقابل الذي تحصل عليه من**الأشكال الأخرى*
*.* 




*فارق السعر بين البيع والشراء*
*Spread* 

*وهو المصدر الأساسي لدخل شركات الوساطة*
*.*
*هل قمت يوماً بالذهاب إلى أحد محلات الصرافة لاستبدال عملتك**المحلية والحصول على دولار مثلاً ؟**
**لنفترض أن لديك ريال سعودي وأردت أن تشتري**دولار من أحد محلات الصرافة فمالذي يحدث ؟**
**عندما تذهب إلى محلات الصرافة وتسأله**عن سعر الدولار مقابل الريال سيسألك*
*:* *بيع أم شراء ؟*

*أي أنه يقصد أن يعرف*
*:* *هل لديك دولار وتريد أن تبيعه وتحصل على ريال أم**لديك ريال وتريد أن تشتري الدولار ؟*

*فإذا سألته عن الحالتين سيقول لك مثلاً*
*:*
*سعر الدولار مقابل الريال السعودي الآن*
*:* *بيع**: 3.65* *شراء**: 3.50*
*فماذا يعني ذلك ؟*
*يعني لو كان لديك ريال وأردت شراء دولار فسيبيعك الدولار على أن**تدفع مقابله*
*3.65* *ريال**.*
*أما لو كان لديك دولار وأردت شراء ريال ستحصل مقابل كل دولار على*
*3.50* *ريال**.*
*أي سيبيعك الدولار بسعر*
*3.65* *ريال مقابل كل دولار**.*
*وسيشتري الدولار بسعر*
*3.50* *ريال تحصل عليها مقابل كل دولار**.*
*وقد تسأل لماذا هناك فارق في السعر بين البيع والشراء**؟*
*وذلك لأن هذا الفارق هو الفائدة التي يحصل عليها الصراف*
*.*
*فلماذا يوفر لك الدولار ويأخذ منك الريال إن لم يستفد من ذلك**؟**
**سيستفيد من ذلك عندما يشتري الدولار من الآخرين بسعر*
*3.50* *ريال ويبيعه للآخرين بسعر**3.65* *ريال**.*
*فهو يستفيد إذا*
*: 3.56 – 3.50 = .15* *ريال على كل دولار يبيعه**,* *وبما إنه**يبيع ويشتري كميات كبيرة من كثير من الناس فسيصبح هذا الفارق البسيط مبلغاً كبيراً**.*
*يسمى هذا الفارق بين سعر البيع والشراء لعملة ما*
*spread .*
*وشركات الوساطة بالمتاجرة بالعملة ستتعامل معك كما يتعامل الصراف**تماماً*
*.*
*ستبيعك العملة بسعر وتشتريها منك بسعر أقل قليلاً ويكون هذا**الفارق هو ربحها*
*.*
*لذلك عندما تتاجر بالعملات ستجد أن أسعار أي عملة تأتي بأزواج*
*:**سعر للبيع و سعر للشراء**.*

*فمثلاً*
*:* 
*سيكون سعر اليورو مقابل**الدولار**EUR /USD = .9500-9505* 
*أي لو كان لديك يورو وتريد بيعه لها وتشتري*
*–* *تحصل على**–* *الدولار**,* *فستشتريه**منك وتدفع لك**.9500$ .*
*أما لو كنت تريد أن تشتري اليورو وتبيع*
*–* *تدفع**–* *الدولار**,* *فعليك أن**تدفع مقابل كل يورو**.9505$ .*
*أي بفارق*
*.0005 $* *سيكون هو هامش ربحها**.*

*يسمى سعر**شراءك**للعملة*
*ASK*

*يسمى سعر**بيعك**للعملة*
*BID*

*وستكون طريقة عرض السعر شبية بالتالي*
*:*

*BID* 
*ASK*

*EUR/USD*
*.9800 .9805*
*GBP/USD*
*1.5235 1.5240*
*USD/JPY*
*123.25 123.30*
*USD/CHF*
*1.4828 1.4833*
*جدول*
*(1)*
*فما معنى ذلك ؟*
*السعر كما تعلم*
*:* *هو المبلغ المطلوب دفعه من**العملة الثانية**للحصول على وحدة واحدة من**العملة الأساس**.*
*ASK :*
*تعني إنها تطلب منك أن**تدفع**.9805$* *للحصول على يورو واحد**,* *أي انها ستبيعك اليورو بسعر**.9805 $*

*BID :*
*تعني أنها تعرض عليك**مبلغ**.9800 $* *لتحصل منك على يورو**واحد**,* *أي أنها تشتري منك اليورو**بسعر**.9800 $ .*

*إذاً*
*ASK :*
*هو السعر الذي ستشتري**فيه أنت العملة الأساس وتبيع**–* *تدفع**–* *العملة الثانية**.*

*BID :*
*هو السعر الذي تبيع فيه**أنت العملة الأساس وتشتري**–* *تحصل على**–* *العملة الثانية**.*

*تلاحظ هنا أن الفارق بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء وفي كل العملات هو*
*5* *نقاط**.*
*أي أن*
*: SPREAD = 5 POINTS* 

*فلو فرضنا أنك اشتريت*
*1000* *يورو على حسب الأسعار المذكورة في الجدول**(1)* *ستدفع مقابله**980.5$* 
*ولو أنك قمت ببيع ال*
*1000* *يورو هذه فوراً فأنت لن تبيعها بنفس السعر الذي**اشتريتها به**,* *بل ستحصل مقابله على**980$* *وتكون**بذلك قد خسرت**.5$ .*
*هذا الفارق هو فائدة شركة الوساطة تماماً كفائدة الصراف*
*.*
*فأسعار العملات في تغير دائم ارتفاعاً وانخفاضاً ولكن دائماً هناك**يظل فارق خمس نقاط بين سعر الشراء وسعر البيع*
*,* *وهذا الفارق هو ربح ثابت لشركة الوساطة**.*
*ولنأخذ أمثلة*
*:* 
*مثال*
*1* 

*لنفترض إنك نظرت إلى لوحة الأسعار في محطة العمل ووجدتها بالشكل**التالي*
*:*
*BID ASK*
*EUR/USD .9800 .9805*
*ولكنك تتوقع أن سعر اليورو سيرتفع*
*60* *نقطة قريباً وسيصل إلى**EUR/USD = .9860* 
*فماذا ستفعل ؟*
*الجواب*
*:*
*نحن نتوقع لسعر اليورو أن يرتفع فسيكون علينا إذاً أن نشتري يورو**لنبيعه فيما بعد بسعر مرتفع*
*.* 
*سيكون السعر الذي سنشتري به اليورو الآن هو*
*.9805* *لأنه سعر الشراء**.*
*حيث أن*
*ASK* *هو السعر الذي سنشتري به العملة الأساس ونبيع به**العملة الثانية**,* *والعملة الأساس هو اليورو دائماً مقابل الدولار**.*

*إذاً سنشتري*
*1* *لوت يورو بسعر**.9805* 
*فإذا صدقت توقعاتك وارتفع سعر اليورو قد تنظر إلى لوحة الأسعار في**محطة العمل بعد فترة من الوقت فتجد سعر اليورو كالآتي*
*:*
*BID ASK*
*EUR/USD .9870 .9875*
*أنت الآن لديك يورو وتريد أن تبيعه بسعر أعلى من سعر الشراء**فعندما تنظر إلى السعر أعلاه ستجد أن سعر البيع*
*(* *أي السعر الذي تبيع أنت به**)* *هو**.9870* 
*لأن*
*BID* *هو السعر الذي تبيع به أنت العملة الأساس وتشتري**العملة الثانية**,* *وأنت لديك يورو وتريد أن تبيعه**,* *واليورو**دائماً هو العملة الأساس**.*

*ولو كنت تريد أن تشتري اليورو بدلاً من أن تبيعه ستشتريه بسعر*
*.9875* *لأنه السعر الذي تشتري به العملة الأساس**.*
*إذا ستبيع ال*
*1* *لوت يورو الذي لديك بسعر**.9870* *بأن**تأمر الشركة بالبيع عندما يصل السعر لهذا الحد**.*
*لقد اشتريت*
*1* *لوت بسعر**.9805* *وبعته**بسعر**.9870* *وبذلك حققت ربحاً**= 65* *نقطة**ربحاً**.*
*أي أنك ربحت*
*650$* *لو كنت تتاجر في حساب عادي أو**65$* *لو كنت**تتاجر في حساب مصغّر**.*
*مثال*
*2*

*لنفترض أنك نظرت إلى لوحة الأسعار ووجدت سعر الين كالآتي*
*:*
*BID ASK*
*USD/JPY 123.50 123.55*
*فلو أردت شراء الين الآن بأي سعر ستشتريه**؟*
*الجواب*
*:* 
*تذكر أن*
*ASK :**هو السعر الذي تشتري أنت فيه**العملة الأساس وتبيع العملة الثانية**.*

*وأن**BID :**هو السعر الذي**تبيع أنت فيه العملة الأساس وتشتري العملة الثانية**.*

*وتعلم دائماً أن الدولار هو العملة الأساس أمام الين والفرنك*
*.*
*فعندما تريد أن تشتري الين*
*(* *العملة الثانية**)* *وتبيع**الدولار**(* *العملة الأساس**)* *فإن سعر**الشراء سيكون أسفل**BID .*
*فإن سعر الشراء سيكون هو*
*123.50 .*
*هل سبب لك ذلك بعض الارتباك في الفهم ؟*
*!!*

*لا بأس يمكنك أن تأخذ مبدئياً القاعدة العامة التالية*
*:*
*قاعدة عامة*
*عند الرغبة بشراء اليورو أو الجنية تأخذ سعر*
*ASK .* 

*عند الرغبة ببيع اليورو أو الجنية تأخذ سعر*
*BID .*

*وعلى العكس من ذلك**..*

*عند الرغبة بشراء الين أو الفرنك تأخذ سعر*
*BID .*

*عند الرغبة ببيع الين أو الفرنك تأخذ سعر*
*ASK .*

*وببعض المران ستصبح الأمور في غاية الوضوح بالنسبة لك*
*.*

*ولنأخذ مزيد من الأمثلة**:*
*مثال*
*3 :* 

*لنفرض أن سعر الفرنك على لوحة الأسعار كالآتي*
*:*
*BID ASK*
*USD/CHF 1.4825 1.4830*
*وتوقعت أن سعر الفرنك سيرتفع*
*50* *نقطة في**المستقبل**,* *فماذا**ستفعل ؟*

*الجواب*
*:*
*نتوقع أن سعر الفرنك سيرتفع مقابل الدولار أي أن سوق الفرنك**صاعد*
*,* *إذاً سنشتري الفرنك بالسعر الحالي على أمل بيعه**لاحقاً بسعر أعلى**.*
*عند شراء الفرنك سنشتريه بسعر*
*BID* *لأنه السعر الذي نبيع فيه العملة الأساس ونشتري**العملة الثانية**,* *والعملة الثانية هي الفرنك**.*
*سنشتري الفرنك بسعر*
*1.4825 .*
*مثال*
*4 :*

*لنفترض أن سعر الجنية مقابل الدولار الآن كالآتي*
*:*
*BID ASK*
*GBP/USD 1.5235 1.5240*
*وتوقعت أن سعر الجنية سينخفض*
*80* *نقطة**,* *ماذا**ستفعل ؟*

*الجواب*
*:*
*نتوقع أن سعر الجنية سينخفض مقابل الدولار أي أن سوق الجنية**هابط*
*,* *إذاً سنقوم ببيع الجنية بالسعر الحالي على أمل أن**نعيد شراءه لاحقاً بسعر أقل ونحتفظ بالفارق كربح**.*
*عندما نريد أن نبيع الجنية الآن سنبيعه بسعر*
*BID* *لأنه السعر الذي سنبيع فيه العملة الأساس وهي**الجنية**,* *سنبيع الجنية بسعر**1.5235 .*
*مثال*
*5 :*

*لنفترض أن سعر الين مقابل الدولار على لوحة الأسعار مالآتي*
*:* 
*BID ASK*
*USD/JPY 122.08 122.13*
*وتوقعت أن سعر الين سينخفض*
*,* *فماذا**ستفعل ؟*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الجواب*
*:*
*نتوقع أن سعر الين سينخفض مقابل الدولار*
*,* *إي أن سوق الين**هابط**.*
*إذاً سنبيع الين*
*.*
*عندما نريد بيع الين سنبيعه بسعر*
*ASK* *لأنه السعر الذي نشتري فيه العملة الأساس ونبيع**فيه العملة الثانية**,* *والعملة الثانية هي الين**.*
*سنبيع الين بسعر*
*122.13 .*
*كما ذكرنا إنه في كل الحالات ومهما تغيرت أسعار العملة هناك فرق**ثابت بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء وهو ما يسمى*
*SPREAD .*
*وتختلف الشركات فيما بينها بتحديد ال*
*SPREAD* *فمنها ما يحدده ب**5* *نقاط ومنها**ب**4* *نقاط ومنها ب**8* *نقاط**.*
*وعلى كل حال فإن الأغلبية العظمى من شركات الوساطة يكون ال*
*SPREAD* *لديها**= 5* *نقاط**.*
*ولانجد مبرراً للتعامل مع شركة يكون ال*
*SPREAD* *لديها أكثر من ذلك**.*
*كما**رأيت فإن فارق السعر بين البيع والشراء هو أساس دخل شركات الوساطة في سوق العملات**,* *وإن كنت قد وجدت بعض الصعوبة في فهم ما شرحناه عن**الفارق بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء وخصوصاً أن هناك فارقاً بين شراء وبيع العملات**المباشرة وغير المباشرة فلاتقلق**,* *فمع بعض المران ستصبح هذه المفاهيم**في غاية الوضوح بالنسبة لك ولن تحتاج للرجوع إلى هذا الكتاب فيما بعد لفهمها أو**تطبيقها*
*
**الفوائد اليومية*
*Interest or Rollover*

*وهو أحد أشكال الدخل الذي تجنيه شركات الوساطة في المتاجرة**العملات كمقابل للخدمات التي تقدمها لك**.*

*عندما تريد أن تشتري لوت يورو مثلاً فأنت تشتري بذلك**100.000* *يورو ولاتدفع منها سوى مبلغ**500$* *تخصم من حسابك مؤقتاً كهامش مستخدم**.*

*سيكون لديك**مؤقتاً**مبلغ**100.000* *يورو مطلوب أن تعيدها للشركة وستحتفظ بالربح**كاملاً لنفسك إن بعته بسعر أعلى أما إن بعته بسعر أقل سيتم خصم الفارق من حسابك**وستتحمل أنت بالكامل الخسارة**.*

*إذاً في الحقيقة فإن شركة الوساطة تمنحك قرضاً مؤقتاً قيمته**100.000* *يورو على أن تعيده لها بالكامل**.*

*وفي سوق العملات الدولية تكون مدة القرض يومأ واحدأً*
*.*

*أي انك عندما تشتري لوت يورو بسعر على أمل أن تبيعه بسعر أعلى**فلابد أن تبيع هذا اللوت في**نفس اليوم**لتعيد ال**100.000* *يورو للشركة وتحتفظ بالربح كاملاً لنفسك**.*

*ولكن ماذا لو أن سعر اليورو لم يرتفع في هذا اليوم ؟**
**هل ستبيع**بخسارة ؟*
*قد يكون من الأفضل لك أن تنتظر إلى اليوم التالي لعل سعر اليورو**يرتفع ولاتحتاج للبيع بخسارة**.*

*وقد لايرتفع في هذا اليوم أيضاً**..!!*

*فلتنتظر يوماً آخر وهكذا حتى يرتفع السعر*
*,* *فهل هذا ممكن ؟*

*نعم ممكن**..* *ولكنه يكلفك بعض**المال**.*

*كيف ذلك ؟*
*قلنا أن الملبغ الذي تشتريه لك شركة الوساطة بناءاً على طلبك هو**قرض**يجب أن يعود بالكامل في نفس اليوم**,* *فإذا أردت الانتظار لليوم التالي ستكون مطالباً**بدفع فوائد**عن هذا**المبلغ والذي مازال محجوزاً باسمك**.*

*لماذا ؟*
*لأنك مازلت حاجزاً مبلغ**100.000* *يورو باسمك ولو أنك قمت بإنهاء الصفقة لاستطاعت الشركة أن تقرضة لزبون غيرك**أو لتضعه في أحد البنوك وتحصل عليه فائدة يومية**.*

*فحجزك لهذا المبلغ يوماً آخر يجعلك مطالباً بأن تدفع فائدة يومية**على كل لوت تحتفظ به أكثر من**24* *ساعة**.*

*وكم هذه الفائدة اليومية ؟*
*يختلف ذلك من شركة لأخرى ولكن الأغلبية العظمى من الشركات تحصل**على مبلغ يتراوح ما بين**8$- 20$* *عن كل لوت**يومياً في اللوت الذي**= 100.000* *وحدة من**العملة الأساس أي في**الحساب العادي**Standard* *أما في اللوت الذي**= 10.000* *وحدة**من العملة الأساس أي في**الحساب المصغّر**Mini* *يتم احتساب مبلغ**1$* *كفائدة يومية**عن كل لوت**.*

*تتغير الفائدة اليومية بين الحين والآخر لأنه يتم احتسابها على**أسس معينه لاداعي لذكرها هنا**.**كما تختلف من**عملة لأخرى**.*

*وستكون عن طريق محطة العمل التي تستخدمها في عملك مع شركة الوساطة**على علم مستمر بقيمة الفائدة اليومية التي يجب أن تدفعها عن اللوت عن كل عملة**تشتريها**.*

*فمثلاً**:* 
*لو كان لديك حساب عادي اللوت الواحد فيه**= 100.000* *وحدة من العملة الأساس وكنت قد اشتريت أو**بعت لوت يورو وأردت الانتظار وعدم إنهاء الصفقة لليوم التالي فسوف يحتسب عليك مبلغ**10$* *يومياً حتى تنهي الصفقة**.* *أما إن كنت قد اشتريت أو بعت لوت ين ياباني فقد**يحتسب عليك مبلغ**15$* *يومياً حتى تنهي الصفقة**.* 

*فالفائدة تختلف على حسب العملة كما تختلف قيمتها من حين لآخر**.* *وستكون على علم بقيمة الفائدة التي ستطالب**بها بشكل مستمر**.* *ولكنها عموماً لاتخرج عن**الحدود التي ذكرناها قبل قليل إلا نادراً**.*

*بطبيعة الحال إن قمت بشراء عملة ثم بعتها في نفس اليوم فلن يتم**احتساب فائدة عليك*
*.*

*في أغلب الأحوال يتم إضافة مبلغ الفائدة**بعد الساعة**5* *مساءاً بتوقيت شرق الولايات المتحدة**EST**أي بعد الساعة**12* *ليلاً بتوقيت جرينتش**.*

*ماذا يعني ذلك ؟*
*يعني لو أنك قمت بشراء**1* *لوت**يورو مثلاً ولم تقم ببيعه لأن الأسعار غير مناسبة لك حتى الساعة**12* *ليلاً بتوقيت جرينتش سيتم حساب الفائدة اليومية**على لوت اليورو وتخصم بعد الانتهاء من الصفقة**.*

*لذا لايستحب أن تدخل عملية في وقت قريب من الساعة**12* *ليلاً بتوقيت جرينتش**,* *لأنه إذا مرت الساعة**12* *ليلاً وهناك لوت لم تقم ببيعه مازال محجوزاً**باسمك سيكلفك ذلك الفائدة اليومية**.*

*هذا ويجدر بالذكر إنه في الساعة**12* *ليلاً بتوقيت جرينتش في يوم الأربعاء بالذات يتم*
*خصم الفائدة لثلاثة أيام**,* *أي لو أنك في يوم الأربعاء قمت بشراء لوت ين ولم تقم ببيعها قبل الساعة**12* *ليلاً بتوقيت جرينتش فإنه سيتم خصم الفائدة**لثلاثة أيام من ربحك بعد الانتهاء من الصفقة أو تضاف على خسارتك إن انتهت الصفقة**بخسارة**.*

*لماذا يوم الأربعاء بالذات ؟*
*لأن ذلك يعوض يومي العطلة الأسبوعية السبت والأحد**.*

*وكما ترى فإن الفائدة اليومية تعتبر من ضمن تكاليف أي صفقة تدخلها**فلابد من وضعها بالاعتبار عند حساب الربح والخسارة**.*

*قلنا قبلاً أن معادلة الربح والخسارة هي كالآتي**:*

*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة*

*ولكي يتم وضع الفائدة اليومية في الاعتبار**,* *تكون معادلة الربح والخسارة كالآتي**:*

*الربح أو الخسارة*
*=* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**–* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *عدد الأيام**** *الفائدة اليومية**.*


*وهذه هي المعادلة الكاملة والنهائية لحساب الربح والخسارة والتي**يجب عليها حفظها**.*

*ونعيد التأكيد بأن الفائدة اليومية لن تحتسب عليك إلا في حالة أنك**لم تقم بالانتهاء من الصفقة قبل الساعة**12* *ليلاً بتوقيت جرينتش**.*

*ولنأخذ أمثلة*
*مثال*
*1* 

*قمت بشراء**2* *لوت فرنك سويسري**صباحاً بسعر**USD /CHF = 1.4520* 

*ثم قمت ببيعهما بعد الساعة**12* *ليلاً من نفس اليومبسعر**USD /CHF = 1.4580 
**احسب ربحك أوخسارتك على فرض أن قيمة النقطة**= 6$* *وأن الفائدة اليومية**= 10$* *لكل لوت**.*

*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من المعادلة الخاصة بالفرنك**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000 ) * -1* 

*= (( 1.4580 – 1.4520 ) * 10000 ) * -1 = -60* 
*نقطة خسارة**.*

*نحسب الآن الخسارة الفعلية**,* *ولأنك لم تنه العملية قبل الساعة**12* *ليلاً**.*

*الربح أوالخسارة*
*= (**عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**) – (* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *عدد الأيام**** *الفائدة اليومية**) .*

*= ( 2 * -60 *6 ) - ( 2 * 1 * 10$ ) = 740 $*
*خسارتك هي**720$* *على الصفقة**يضاف عليها**10$* *كفائدة يومية**على كل**لوت**قمت بشرائة تحتسب عليك كونك لم تنه الصفقة إلا بعد الساعة**12* *ليلاً**,* *ولو**قمت بإنهاء الصفقة قبل الساعة**12* *ليلاً بدقيقة**واحدة فلن تحتسب عليك الفائدة**,* *هل يذكرك ذلك**بسندريلا ؟**!!* 

*مثال*
*2*

*قمت ببيع**3* *لوت جنية**إسترليني بسعر**GBP/USD = 1.5250* 

*ثم مرت الساعة**12* *ليلاً**بتوقيت جرينتش ليومين متتابعين قبل أن تعيد شراء**3* *لوت جنية بسعر** GBP/USD = 1.5185 .*

*احسب ربحك أو خسارتك على فرض أن قيمة النقطة*
*= 10$* *وان الفائدة اليومية**= 12$* *لكل لوت*

*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من المعادلة الخاصة بالجنية**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000*

*= ( 1.5250 – 1.5185 ) * 10000 = 65* 
*نقطة ربحاً**.*

*نحسب الآن الربح الفعلي**,* *وقد مرت الساعة**12* *ليلاً مرتين قبل**إنهاء الصفقة أي سنطالب بفوائد يومين**.*

*الربح أوالخسارة*
*= (**عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**) – (* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *عدد الأيام**** *الفائدة اليومية**) .*

*= ( 3 * 65 * 10 ) – ( 3 * 2 * 12) = 1878$*
*لقد كان ربحك من الصفقة**= 1950$* *ولكنه تم خصم**72$* *كفائدة على**3* *لوت ليومين**.*

*مثال*
*3*

*قمت بشراء**1* *لوت ين بسعر**USD/JPY = 124.23* 

*وقمت ببيعة قبل الساعة**12* *ليلاً من نفس اليوم بسعر**USD/JPY = 123.81* 

*فاحسب ربحك أو خسارتك على فرض أن قيمة النقطة*
*= 8$* *والفائدة اليومية**= 9.5$* *عن كل لوت**.*

*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من المعادلة الخاصة بالين**.*

*فارق النقاط*
*= ((* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 100) * -1*

*= ((123.81 – 124.23 ) * 100 ) *-1 = 42* 
*نقطة ربحاً**.*

*نحسب الآن الربح الفعلى**,* *وحيث أننا أنهينا الصفقة بنفس اليوم قبل الساعة**12* *ليلاً**فلن يتم احتساب فوائد يومية**.*

*الربح أوالخسارة*
*= (**عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**) – (* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *عدد الأيام**** *الفائدة اليومية**) .*

*= ( 1 * 42 * 8 ) – ( 1 * 0 * 9.5$ ) = 336$* 
*مثال*
*4*

*قمت ببيع**2* *لوت يورو بسعر**EUR/USD = .9850* 

*ثم قمت بشرائهما مرّة أخرى بعد الساعة**12* *ليلاً من يوم الأربعاء بسعر**EUR/USD = .9875* 

*فاحسب ربحك أو خسارتك على فرض أن قيمة النقطة*
*= 10$* *والفائدة اليومية**= 8$* *عن كل لوت**.*

*الجواب**:*

*نحسب أولاً فارق النقاط من المعادلة الخاصة باليورو*
*فارق النقاط*
*= (* *سعر البيع**–* *سعر الشراء**) * 10000*

*= (9850. - 9875. ) * 10000 = - 25*
*نحسب الآن الخسارة الفعلية**,* *ولأنه مرت الساعة**12* *ليلاً من يوم**الأربعاء بالذات قبل إنهاء الصفقة فسيتم احتساب الفائدة عن**3* *أيام**.*

*الربح أوالخسارة*
*= (**عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *فارق النقاط**** *قيمة النقطة**) – (* *عدد العقود**(**لوت**) ** *عدد الأيام**** *الفائدة اليومية**) .*

*= ( 2 * -25 * 10 ) – ( 2 * 3 * 8 ) = -548$*
*لقد كانت خسارتك على الصفقة**500$* *قد تم احتساب الفائدة على ال**2* *لوت**لثلاثة أيام لمرور الساعة**12* *ليلاً من يوم**الأربعاء**,* *وهو اليوم الوحيد الذي تحتسب**الفائدة عليه لثلاث أيام وذلك لتعويض يومي العطلة السبت والأحد**.*

*الفائدة والشرع*
*لقد خصصنا موضوعاً مستقلاً للحديث عن**موقف**الشريعة الإسلامية من المتاجرة في العملات** .*

*وعلى الرغم من أن هناك خلافاً حالياً على تحريم الفوائد اليومية**حيث يرى بعض الفقهاء أنها ليست محرمة**,* *إلا أن**الأغلبية في علمنا يقولون بتحريمها**.*

*فإن كنت ممن يأخذون برأي المحرمين للفوائد اليومية فكيف السبيل**لتجنب مخالفة الشرع ؟*
*هناك طريقان**:*

*أولاً*
*:* 
*أن لاتصبر على صفقة لأكثر من يوم حتى تتجنب إبقاءها**معك لما بعد الساعة**12* *ليلاً حتى تتجنب دفع**الفوائد**.*

*ولاتقلق من ذلك فإن الطبيعي أن**90%* *من الصفقات تنتهي في نفس اليوم**,* *بل**أحياناً في نفس الساعة**,* *وفي أغلب الوقت لن**تحتاج لتدوير الصفقة ليوم آخر سواء كنت ممن يأخذ بتحريم الفوائد أو بتحليلها**.*

*ثانياً*
*:*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*هناك بعض شركات الوساطة في العملة تمتنع عن أخذ**الفوائد عن عملائها المسلمين يمكنك التعامل معها**.*

*لقد وضعنا في صفحة**المصادر**عناوين بعض الشركات التي لا تأخذ فوائد يومية عن عملاءها المسلمين حيث تكتفي هذه**الشركات بالفارق بين سعر البيع والشراء**Spread* *كمصدر للدخل من عملاءها المسلمين يمكنك التعامل مع هذه الشركات إن شئت**.*

*فتح الصفقة وإغلاقها*
*تعلم إنك في سوق العملات يمكنك الحصول على الربح من المتاجرة بصرف**النظر عن كون سوق العملة صاعداً أم هابطاً**.*

*فالعملة التي تتوقع أن ترتفع ستبدأ بشراءها بالسعر المنخفض وتنتظر**أن يرتفع السعر لتبيعها بالسعر المرتفع وتحصل على الفارق كربح**.*

*والعملة التي تتوقع أن تنخفض ستبدأ ببيعها بالسعر المرتفع وتنتظر**أن ينخفض السعر لتعيد شراءها بالسعر المنخفض وتحتفظ بالفارق كربح**.*

*عندما تبدأ العملية سواءاً بيعاً أم شراءاً نقول**:* 
*إنك قد فتحت صفقة**Open position .*

*وعندما تنهي العملية بيعاً أم شراءاً نقول**:* 
*إنك قد أغلقت صفقة**Close position .*

*وأنت عندما تبدأ صفقة فلن تتمكن من معرفة فيما إذا كنت قد ربحت أم**خسرت حتى تنهي الصفقة**.*

*فمثلاً**:* 
*لو فرضنا أنك فتحت صفقة**–* *بدأتها**–* *بشراء**1* *لوت يورو على أساس توقعك أن سعر اليورو سيرتفع**.*

*فبعد أن تشتري اليورو لن تعرف فيما إذا كنت ستربح أم تخسر حتى**تبيع اليورو الذي لديك وتغلق**–* *تنهي**–* *الصفقة**.
**فإذا بعته بسعر أعلى من سعر الشراء تكون رابحاً**وإن بعته بسعر أقل من سعر الشراء تكون خاسراً**.*

*فالصفقة التي تبدأ بشراء تنتهي ببيع*
*.*

*وبلغة الأسواق المالية نقول**:* 

*أن الصفقة التي تفتح بشراء تغلق ببيع*
*.*

*وبعد أن تغلق الصفقة يمكنك أن تعرف ربحك أو خسارتك**.*

*وكذلك لو فرضنا أنك فتحت صفقة**–* *بدأتها**–* *ببيع**1* *لوت يورو على أساس توقعك أن سعر اليورو سينخفض**.*

*فبعد أن تبيع اليورولن تعرف فيما إذا كنت ستربح أم تخسر حتى تعيد**شراء اليورو الذي لديك وتغلق**–* *تنهي**–* *الصفقة**.
**فإذا اشتريته بسعر أقل من سعر البيع تكون**رابحاً وإن اشتريته بسعر أعلى من سعر البيع تكون خاسراً**.*

*فالصفقة التي تبدأ ببيع تنتهي بشراء*
*.*

*وبلغة الأسواق المالية تقول**:* 

*أن الصفقة التي تفتح ببيع تغلق بشراء*
*.*

*لذلك يمكنك أن تفهم فتح الصفقة وإغلاقها بالآتي**:*

*فتح الصفقة معناه بداية عملية سواءاً كانت بيع عملة أم شراء عملة**.*

*وإغلاق الصفقة معناه نهاية عملية سواءاً كانت بيع عملة أم شراء**عملة**.*

*

**نقطة الدخول ونقطة الخروج*
*Enter and exit point*

*عندما تفتح صفقة بشراء**2* *لوت**جنية مثلاً وبسعر**GBP/USD = 1.5245 .*

*ثم تغلق الصفقة بأن تبيعهما بسعر**GBP / USD =1.5280 .*

*نقول أن**نقطة الدخول**هي**1.5245* *ونقطة الخروج**هي**1.5280 .*

*وعندما تفتح صفقة ببيع**1* *لوت**ين بسعر**USD/JPY = 123.52* 

*ثم تغلق الصفقة بشراءه بسعر**USD /JPY = 123.70 .*

*نقول أن**نقطة الدخول**هي**123.52 ,* *ونقطة الخروج**هي**123.70 .*

*فنقطة الدخول*
*Enter point :**هي السعر الذي تفتح**فيه الصفقة**.*

*ونقطة الخروج*
*Exit point :**هي السعر الذي تغلق**فيه الصفقة**.*

*فقبل أن تفتح صفقة ما فلن يهمك ارتفاع أو انخفاض أسعار العملة**.*

*ولكن بعد أن تفتح صفقة ما شراءاً أم بيعاً فإن أكثر ما يهمك هو**أسعار العملات**..!!*

*لأنه على حسب حركة السعر سيتحدد فيما إن كنت رابحاً أم خاسراً**.*

*لذلك نقول أن**السعر الذي تفتح فيه الصفقة تسمى**نقطة الدخول**,* *لأنك بذلك تكون داخلاً**للسوق متأثراً بما يجري فيه**.*

*ولذلك نقول أن السعر الذي**تغلق فيه الصفقة تسمى**نقطة الخروج**,* *لأنك بعدها تكون**خارج السوق ولن يهمك بعدها اتجاه حركة السعر**.*
*الربح والخسارة والربح العائم والخسارة العائمة*

*profit &loss and floating profit &loss*
*قلنا من قبل**إنه لايمكنك أن تعلم فيما إذا كنت قد ربحت أم خسرت طالما أنك لم تغلق الصفقة**.*
*فعندما تفتح صفقة بشراء عملة ما فلايمكنك أن تعلم نتيجة هذه**الصفقة حتى تقوم بإغلاق الصفقة وبيعها*
*.*
*فمثلاً*
*:* 
*لوقمت بشراء**1* *لوت جنية**بسعر ما على أساس أنك تتوقع ارتفاعه**.*
*وبعد شرائك له بدأ سعر الجنية بالانخفاض*
*10* *نقاط بدلاً من أن يرتفع**.*
*أنت في هذه اللحظة تكون خاسراً*
*100$* *على فرض أن قيمة النقطة**= 10$ .*
*بمعنى إنك لو قمت بالبيع في هذه اللحظة وبسعر السوق الحالي والذي**يقل عن سعر شرائك للجنية ب*
*10* *نقاط ستكون خسارتك**= 100$ .*
*ولنفترض إن السعر انخفض*
*30* *نقطة من سعر الشراء**.*
*أنت في هذه اللحظة تكون خاسراً*
*300$ .*
*ولكنها ليست خسارة حقيقية*
*.*
*فطالما أنك لم تغلق الصفقة ولم تبع اللوت الذي لديك**فتسمى*
*خسارتك بالخسارة العائمة**Floating loss .*

*أي خسارة*
*غير**محسومة**بعد طالما أنك لم تبع**مالديك من جنية**.*
*وهي لن تتحول إلى خسارة حقيقية إلا بعد أن تقوم بالبيع فعلاً*
*.*
*وطالما أنك لم تبع فكل شئ ممكن*
*,* *فقد يزيد انخفاض السعر إلى**60 , 70* *،**80* *نقطة**,* *وقد يعود السعر للارتفاع وبشكل**مفاجئ** .* 
*ولو فرضنا أنك بعد أن اشتريت لوت الجنية ارتفع السعر*
*10* *نقاط من سعر شرائك له**.*
*معنى ذلك أنك رابح في هذه اللحظة*
*100$* *فلو قررت أن تبيع بسعر السوق الحالي الذي يزيد عن**سعر شرائك ب**10* *نقاط فسيكون ربحك**= 100$* 
*ولو ارتفع السعر*
*50* *نقطة عن سعر الشراء**.*
*فإنك تكون رابحاً في هذه اللحظة*
*500$* *فيما لو قررت البيع بالسعر الحالي**.*
*ولكنه ليس ربحاً حقيقياً*
*.*
*فطالما أنك لم تغلق الصفقة ولم تبع اللوت الذي لديك فيسمى*
*ربحك**بالربح العائم**Floating profit .*

*وهو لن يتحول لربح حقيقي إلا بعد أن تقوم بالبيع فعلاً*
*.*
*وطالما إنك لم تبع فكل شئ ممكن*
*,* *فقد يزيد ارتفاع السعر إلى**70, 80**،**100* *نقطة**,* *وقد يعود السعر للانخفاض فجأة**.*
*وهكذا فإن الصفقة لا تحسم إلا عندما تغلق وليس قبل ذلك*
*.*
*

**طبيعة حركة الأسعار*

*من الأمور التي سوف تدركها فوراً هي أن طبيعة حركة أسعار العملات**تتم بشكل**تدريجي وليس مستمر*
*.*

*وهذا ينطبق على حركة أسعار العملات كما ينطبق على حركة أسعار**الأسهم والسلع وكل ما يتم تداوله في الأسواق المالية*
*.*
*ماذا نعني بذلك ؟*
*نعني بذلك أنه حتى لو أن سعر عملة ما سيرتفع*
*100* *نقطة خلال**5* *ساعات مثلاً فهو لن يرتفع ساعة وراء**ساعة ودقيقة وراء دقيقة**,* *بل إن ارتفاعه سيتخلله الكثير من الانخفاضات**..!!*
*ولكنه بالجملة يرتفع*
*.*
*فلو فرضنا أن سعر اليورو الآن*
*EUR / USD = .9800* *وكان من المتوقع له أن يرتفع**100* *نقطة أي**سيصبح سعر اليورو** EUR /USD =.9900* *خلال**5* *ساعات**.*
*فحتى لو صدق توقعنا فإن حركة السعر قد تكون بالشكل الآتي*
*:*
*السعر الآن*
*.9800 EUR /USD =* 
*ثم سينخفض السعر لمدة عشر دقائق إلى أن يصل*
*EUR /USD = .9780* *أي انخفض**20* *نقطة من السعر الأول فتكون خسارتك**العائمة**= 200$* *لو كنت قد اشتريت**1* *لوت على**السعر الأول**.*
*ثم سيرتفع لمدة نصف ساعة إلى أن يصل السعر إلى*
*EUR /USD = .9845* *أي إنه ارتفع**45* *نقطة من**السعر الأول ويصبح ربحك العائم**= 450$ .*
*ثم سينخفض لمدة نصف ساعة إلى أن يصل السعر إلى*
*EUR /USD = .9790 .* *أي انخفض**10* *نقاط عن السعر الأول ويتكون خسارتك**العائمة الآن**= 100$ .*
*ثم سيرتفع لمدة ساعة إلى أن يصل إلى*
*EUR /USD = .9860* *أي ارتفع**60* *نقطة عن السعر الأول ويكون ربحك**العائم**= 600$ .*
*ثم ينخفض لمدة ربع ساعة إلى أن يصل إلى*
*EUR /USD = .9815* *ويصبح ربحك العائم**= 150$* *بعد**أن كان**600$ .*
*ثم قد يعود للارتفاع بقوة إلى أن يصل لسعر*
*EUR /USD = .9900* *بعد خمس ساعات كما توقعنا**.*
*وهكذا تستمر حركة السعر في انخفاض وارتفاع ساعة وراء ساعة ولكنه**بالجملة يرتفع إلى أن يصل إلى ما توقعنا وقد يتجاوز كثيراً توقعاتنا*
*.*
*وكما ترى فهو أشبه بالصعود المتردد*
*..!!*
*وذلك هو سبب الصداع*
*..!!*

*فعندما تفتح صفقة ما فكثيراً ما تجد نفسك خاسراً ثم بعد ذلك تصبح**رابحاً ثم تعود خاسراً ثم فجأة تتحول إلى رابح كبير*
*..!!!*
*ولذلك فكثير من المبتدئين يشعرون بالفزع عندما يبدأ السعر**بالانخفاض فخوفاً من أن يستمر السعر بالانخفاض قد يقررون أن يبيعوا بخسارة ويغلقون**الصفقة بسرعة حتى لاتزداد خسائرهم*
*.**وبذلك تتحول الخسارة إلى خسارة حقيقية لأنهم أنهوا**الصفقة وأغلقوها**.*
*ولكن قد يعود السعر بعد ذلك للارتفاع ويصبحون رابحين بعد أن كانوا**خاسرين*
*.*
*ولكن بعد فوات الآوان فقد أغلقوا الصفقة بخسارة ولو أنهم صبروا**قليلاً لتحولت خسارتهم العائمة لربح ولتمكنوا عندها من إغلاق الصفقة رابحين بدلاً**من أن يغلقوها خاسرين*
*..!!*
*فالمسألة كلها تعتمد على ثقتك في توقعك فإن كنت واثقاً من سلامة**توقعك فلن تخش شيئاً إن انخفض السعر بعض الشئ*
*,* *لأنك على ثقة بأنه سيعود للارتفاع بعد قليل**.*
*وتوقعك هذا سيكون على أساس**تحليل حركة السعر**باستخدام**تقنيات التحليل الفني والإخباري والتي سنتحدث عنها لاحقاً*
*.*
*وهي أشبه بلعبة عض الأصابع*
*..!!* 
*سيفوز بها من يتمكن من تطوير قدراته والأخذ بأسباب التحليل**وتقنيات إدارة المخاطر*
*..*
*وسيفوز بها من يتمتع بقوة الأعصاب والهدوء النفسي والثقة بالنفس*
*...*
*وهذا يحتاج الخبرة والممارسة الطويلة والاطلاع*
*..* *وهو أمر يستحق الجهد المبذول فيه**..*
*فالملايين أمامك وكل ما عليك هو أن تتعلم كيف تجني أكبر قدر ممكن**منها*
*..!!* 
*الحركة التصحيحية*
*Retracement or Correction*

*عند متابعتك لحركة أسعار العملات كثيراً ما ستسمع عن أن*
*"* *العملة الفلانية تتحرك حركة تصحيحية**".*
*وهذه طبيعة من طبائع حركة السعر فما المقصود بالحركة التصحيحية**؟*
*هي نفس الطبيعة التدريجية لحركة العملة التي تحدثنا عنها ولكن**غالباً ضمن إطار زمني أوسع*
*.*
*فمثلاً*
*:*
*لو كان مقدراً لليورو أن**يرتفع خلال سبعة أيام**820* *نقطة مثلاً فقد يرتفع بالشكل التالي**:*
*في أول يوم*
*180* *نقطة**.*
*في ثاني يوم*
*150* *نقطة**.*
*في ثالث يوم*
*240* *نقطة**.*
*في رابع يوم يهبط السعر*
*120* *نقطة**.*
*في خامس يوم يهبط السعر*
*50* *نقطة**.*
*في سادس يوم يرتفع السعر*
*200* *نقطة**.*
*في سابع يوم يرتفع*
*220* *نقطة**.*
*كما ترى فإن مجموع ما ارتفعه اليورو من اليوم الأول لليوم السابع**يعادل*
*820* *نقطة**.**وهو كان في**ارتفاع يومي فيما عدا اليوم الرابع واليوم الخامس حيث انخفض السعر فيهما بعض الشئ**قبل أن يعاود الإرتفاع فيما بعد**.*
*تسمى حركة السعر في اليومين الرابع والخامس بحركة تصحيح للسعر*
*Retracement .*
*وهي حركة تكون في عكس الإتجاه العام لحركة السعر*
*.*
*يمكنك أن تتصورها وكأنها فترة**استراحة يأخذ السوق فيها أنفاسه**بعد أن يكون قد تحرك بشدة وفي اتجاه واحد لفترة من الزمن ليستكمل بعدها السعر**السير باتجاهه من جديد*
*.*
*وبطبيعة الحال فإن فترة الاستراحة هذه ليست شرطاً أن تكون في**اليوم الرابع أو الخامس فقد تكون في أي وقت ولا أحد يعلم بالضبط متى يمكن أن تحدث*
*,* *ولكن عندما يتحرك السعر باتجاه واحد ولفترة من**الوقت وبشده يصبح من المتوقع حدوث حركة تصحيح في السعر**وكلما استمر السعر في**السير في اتجاهه دون توقف كلما زاد احتمال قرب حدوث الحركة التصحيحة**.*

*ما أهمية معرفة هذه الحقيقة عن حركة السعر**؟*
*عندما تعلم هذه الحقيقة وترى أن سعر عملة ما في ارتفاع مستمر**ولعدة أيام فقد تفكر في شراء هذه العملة ولكن عندما ترى أن هذا الإرتفاع كان شديداً**وسريعاً ومتواصلاً فالأفضل أن تنتظر قليلاً قبل الشراء لأنه يتوقع حدوث حركة تصحيح**في سعر العملة لتعود وتنخفض قليلاً قبل أن تعاود الارتفاع*
*,* *سيكون من الذكاء أن تشتري العملة في تلك اللحظة**لأنك ستشتريها بسعر منخفض أكثر**.*
*والعكس صحيح في العملة التي تنخفض بسرعة وبشكل مستمر ومتواصل حيث**ستكون حركة التصحيح*
*Correction* *هي ارتفاع العملة بعض الشئ لتواصل انخفاضها مجدداً**فيما بعد**.*
*في المرحلة الحالية لا داعي لأن تقلق كثيراً إن لم تفهم ماجاء في**هذه الصفحة فبمجرد أن تبدأ الممارسة العملية ستفهم كل ذلك وبكل وضوح وسترى بنفسك**كيف تتحرك أسعار العملات ولقد ذكرنا طبيعة حركة السعر هنا لنحيطك علماً بها لا أكثر**فإن لم تتمكن منفهم المقصود بذلك فلابأس الآن ستفهم كل شئ بقليل من الممارسة*
*!.* 
*أقسام الحساب*
*عندما تقرر المتاجرة بالسوق الدولية للعملات ستقوم بالبحث عن شركة**وساطة تسمح بالمتاجرة بالعملات بنظام الهامش وسنتحدث عن**أهم**الأمور التي يجب أن تسأل عنها**قبل فتح حساب مع شركة وساطة**.*

*وعندما تختار أحدها**..* *ستحتاج لمراسلتها عدة مرات لتعبئة نموذج الاشتراك وتحديد نوع الحساب الذي**تريد أن تفتحه وهل هو**حساب عادي**Standard account* *أم**حساب**مصغّر**Mini account ,* *وبعد أن تنتهي من**إجراءات التسجيل وهي على أي حال مبسطة جداً سترسل لك الشركة رسالة بالبريد**الإليكتروني تخبرك بموافقتها عن تسجيلك وإنك أصبحت أحد زبائنها**.*

*بعض شركات الوساطة حديثاً أصبحت تجمع نوعي الحسابين في حساب واحد**يسمى أحياناً الحساب الشامل**Universal account* *حيث يمكن أن تشتري لوت مصغر أو عادي من نفس الحساب كما يمكنك أن تجمع بينهما** 
**فمثلاً يمكنك أن تشتري**2.3* *لوت وهذا يعني**أنك تشتري**2* *لوت عادي و**3* *لوت مصغر في صفقة واحدة**
**في الشركات التي تفصل**بين نوعي الحسابات العادية والمصغرة لا يمكنك أن تفعل ذلك أما في الحساب الشامل**فهذا ممكن** 
**أصبح هذا النوع من الحسابات شائعاُ مؤخراً لما يمنحه للمتاجر من**مرونة عالية** 
**كثير من شركات الوساطة التي ذكرنا عناوينها في صفحة**المصادر**يتوفر بها هذا النوع من الحساب وهو النوع الأفضل**برأينا*
*بعد أن تحدد نوع الحساب ويتم قبول طلبك ستطلب منك الشركة عندئذ أن**ترسل المبلغ الذي تريد أن تفتح حسابك به**.*

*لنقل إنك اخترت أن تبدأ بمبلغ**2000$ ..*

*الآن وبعد أن فتحت الحساب وأرسلت المبلغ سيكون رصيدك**= 2000$ .*

*فالرصيد*
*:**هو المبلغ الموجود في حسابك قبل**الدخول في عملية أي قبل أن تفتح صفقة**.*

*ولكن**عندما تفتح صفقة بشراء أم بيع عملة ما**سينقسم حسابك**إلى أربعة أقسام**:*

*الرصيد*
*Balance .*

*الهامش المستخدم*
*Used margin .*

*الهامش المتاح*
*Usable margin .*

*رصيدك الحالي*
*Equity .*

*وسنقوم بشرح هذة الأقسام بالتفصيل*
*الرصيد*
*Balance :*

*هو المبلغ الموجود في حسابك قبل فتح صفقة**.*

*الهامش المستخدم*
*Used margin :*

*هو المبلغ الذي يتم خصمه كعربون مسترد**وهذا المبلغ يعتمد**على نوعية الحساب وشروط الشركة التي تتعامل معها من حيث نسبة المضاعفة التي توفرها**هذه الشركة**.*

*فمثلاً**:* 
*لو فرضنا أنك فتحت حساب عادي**standard* *لدى شركة وساطة ما وإن هذه الشركة تخصم**500$* *من حسابك مقابل كل لوت تشتريه أو تبيعه**من أي عملة**,* *فمعنى ذلك لو اشتريت لوت يورو**سيتم خصم**500$* *من حسابك كعربون مسترد فلو**فرضنا أن رصيدك قبل الدخول في هذه الصفقة كان**2000$* *سيتبقى لك**1500$ ,* *ولو قمت ببيع**2* *لوت ين فسيتم خصم**1000$* *من حسابك ويتبقى لك**1000$* *من رصيدك**.*

*كما تعلم فإن هذا المبلغ مسترد سيتم إعادته لحسابك فور إغلاق**الصفقة وبصرف النظر عن نتيجة الصفقة**.*

*يتم حساب الهامش المستخدم حسب المعادلة التالية**:* 

*الهامش المستخدم*
*=* *الهامش الذي تحددة الشركة مقابل كل لوت**** *عدد اللوت** 
**الهامش**المتاح**Usable margin :*

*وهو المبلغ الذي يتبقى في حسابك بعد خصم الهامش المستخدم**وهو**أقصى مبلغ يمكنك**خسارته في الصفقة**.*

*ويحسب الهامش المستخدم حسب المعادلة التالية**:*

*الهامش المتاح*
*=* *الرصيد**–* *الهامش المستخدم*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فعلى حسب الفرض السابق عندما تشتري**1* *لوت يورو سيتم خصم مبلغ**500$* *كهامش مستخدم ويكون الهامش المتاح أمامك** 
**الهامش المتاح**= 2000 – 500 = 1500$* 

*وهو أقصى مبلغ يمكنك أن تخسره في هذه الصفقة**,* *فإن وصلت خسارتك على هذه الصفقة ل**1500$* *سيصلك**نداء الهامش**Margin call**وإذا لم تضف مزيد من المال لحسابك**سيتم إغلاق العملية من قبل الشركة دون أن تنتظر منك أمراً**.*

*الرصيد الحالي*
*Equity :*

*وهو المبلغ الفعلي الموجود في حسابك في حالة إغلاقك الصفقة بالسعر**الحالي**.*

*فكما تعلم عندما تشتري أو تبيع عملة ما ستصبح متأثراً بحركة سعر**هذه العملة في السوق**,* *فإن كنت مشترياً للعملة**سيهمك أن يرتفع سعر العملة وكل نقطة ترتفع فيه سعر العملة تربح**10$* *وكل نقطة تنخفض فيه سعر العملة عن سعر الشراء**تخسر**10$ ,* *والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للبيع**.* 

*والرصيد الحالي**Equity* *يرصد**أمامك ما يحدث للصفقة على حسب السعر الحالي للعملة**.*

*فمثلاً**:*
*لو فرضنا أنك اشتريت**1* *لوت**جنية استرليني على فرض أن سعر الجنية سيرتفع بعد فترة**,* *ولو فرضنا أن سعر الجنية ارتفع**20* *نقطة سترى أن رصيدك الفعلى قد زاد**200$* *فوق رصيدك قبل الدخول في الصفقة أي لو قمت**بإغلاق الصفقة في هذه اللحظة سيكون رصيدك**2200$* 

*وهكذا فإن الرصيد الحالي يعكس وضع حسابك على أساس سعر السوق**الحالي لتكون على بينة كاملة في كل ما يتعلق بحسابك**.*

*يمكن حساب الرصيد الحالي على حسب المعادلة التالية**:*

*الرصيد الحالي**=* *الرصيد الحالي**+* *الربح العائم أو الخسارة**العائمة*

*فلو فرضنا أن رصيدك قبل الدخول في صفقة ما كان**= 5000$* 

*ثم قمت بشراء لوت من عملة ما وارتفع سعر هذه العملة بحيث إنك رابح**حسب السعر الحالي**500$* *وهو ربح عائم لأنك لم**تغلق الصفقة فعلياً**.* 

*سيكون الرصيد الحالي**= 5000 + 500 = 5500$* 

*أي يخبرك أنك لو قمت بإغلاق الصفقة الآن وبالسعر الحالي سيكون**رصيدك**5500$*

*ولو فرضنا أن سعر العملة بعد أن اشتريتها قد انخفض بحيث إنك خاسر**حسب السعر الحالي**300$* *وهي خسارة عائمة لأنك**لم تغلق الصفقة فعلياً**.*

*سيكون الرصيد الحالي**= 5000 + (-300) = 4700$*

*أي يخبرك أنك لوقمت بإغلاق الصفقة الآن وبالسعر الحالي سيكون**رصيدك**4700$* 

*والرصيد الحالي يتغير على حسب تغير سعر العملة سواء ربحاً أم**خسارة**.*

*فكلما يتغير السعر حتى ولو نقطة واحدة سيبين لك الرصيد الحالي**Equity* *كم سيكون في حسابك الفعلي لو قمت**بإغلاق الصفقة في هذه اللحظة واضعاً باعتباره ربحك العائم أو خسارتك العائمة**واللذان سيتحولان إلى ربح أو خسارة حقيقية إذا قمت فعلاً بإغلاق الصفقة في هذه**اللحظة**.*

*والغرض من هذا التقسيم لحسابك هو إعطائك صورة واضحة وفورية عن وضع**حسابك ليوفر عليك القيام بهذه الحسابات بنفسك وتكون هذه الصورة فورية أولاً بأول**وعلى حسب تغيرات السعر في السوق**.*

*وعندما تغلق الصفقة فعلاً يتحول الرصيد الحالي إلى رصيدك لدى**الشركة*
*.* *حيث يمكنك سحبه أو**استخدامه في المتاجرة بصفقات أخرى**.*

*الجزء الثالث*
*توقع أسعار العملات*
*Forecasting* 

*مقدمة*
*لابد انك استنتجت في فهمك لأساس المتاجرة بنظام الهامش أنة**الطريقة الأسرع لتحقيق أرباح هائلة تفوق عدة مرات رأس المال المستخدم** 
**فأن تتمكن**من أن تتاجر بما قيمتة**100000* *يورو مثلاً**مقابل أن تدفع**500$* *كعربون مسترد ثم احتفاظك**بالربح كاملاً وكأنك تمتلك هذا المبلغ فعلاً**,* *هو أمر كفيل بأن**يعود عليك بمردود يفوق عدة مرات المبلغ الذي ستستثمره في**المتاجرة وبنسبة أرباح تفوق أي شكل آخر من أشكال الاستثمار وبما لا يقاس**..*

*فكل ما عليك هو أن تشتري العملة التي تتوقع أن ترتفع وتبيعها**عندما ترتفع فعلاً**
**أو أن تبيع العملة التي تتوقع أن تنخفض ثم تشتريها مرة أخرى**عندما تنخفض فعلاً** 
**ومقابل كل نقطة يرتفع فيها السعر عند شرائك عملة تحصل على**10$* *لكل لوت**(**في الحساب العادي**)*

*وأسعار العملات في حركة مستمرة على مدار الساعة**,* *ففي اليوم الواحد يتحرك سعر أي عملة مابين**100-300* *نقطة صعودا أو هبوطا** 
**وهذا يعني أنه هناك**دائما فرصة سانحة للحصول على أرباح هائلة يوميا**..*

*اطلق لمخيلتك العنان وتصور كم ستتمكن يوميا من كسب نقاط**..
50* *نقطة هذا يعني**500$* *يوميا على كل لوت**..
100* *نقطة هذا يعني**1000$* *يوميا على كل لوت**..* *وقس على ذلك**..*

*فالمتاجر بالعملات بالذات لا يخشى الكساد**,* *ولايخشى انخفاض المبيعات**,* *ولايهمه أن ترتفع الأسعار أو تنخفض**..*

*فالامكانية متوفرة دائما للحصول على الربح سواء ببيع العملة أم**بشرائها** 
**وسواء ارتفع السعر أم انخفض*
*فالربح مضمون**..* *وهائل**..* *وسريع**..*

*إن*
*..*

*إن صدقت توقعاتك**..!!*

*وهذا هو مربط الفرس**..* *وهنا**الفصل الحاسم بين الربح والخسارة**..!!*

*نعم إن توقعت أن سعر عملة ما سيرتفع**,* *فقمت بشراءها ستحصل على**10$* *عن كل نقطة يرتفع فيها السعر**...*

*ولكن ماذا إن لم يرتفع السعر ؟*
*ستخسر**10$* *عن كل نقطة ينخفض**بها السعر**..!!*

*فإذا انخفض السعر**50* *نقطة**ستخسر**500$* *وسيخصم هذا المبلغ من حسابك** 
**وهذة حقيقة تنطبق على المتاجرة بالعملات كما تنطبق على المتاجرة بأي سلعة أخرى**مهما كانت**.*

*فأي تاجر لايقوم بشراء سلعة بغرض المتاجرة بها إلا بعد أن يتوقع**أن أسعارها سترتفع**..* *ولكن ليس معنى ذلك إنه**يضمن أن توقعة صحيح**.*

*فلا شيء مضمون في هذا العالم**..*

*والمسألة تعتمد على صحة توقع التاجر**..* *فإن كان التاجر ذو خبرة ودراية في السوق**فإن**توقعاتة ستكون صحيحة**أغلب الوقت وليس بالضرورة كل الوقت**.*

*وهذا يكفي لكي يحقق المتاجر ربحا صافيا**.*

*وهكذا هي التجارة والاستثمار**..*

*هناك دائما عنصر مخاطرة في مواجهة الخسارة**..*

*ومن لايريد المخاطرة فعلية أن لا يتاجر أصلا**..*

*وعلى قدر إمكانية الربح تكون نسبة المخاطرة**,* *فأسعار العملات تتغير بشكل مستمر وتتقلب الأسعار**طوال الوقت وهي شديدة التأثر بالظروف الإقتصادية والسياسية وبشكل غير متوقع أحياناً**.*

*هذة الطبيعة في أسعار العملات يجعل من توقع اتجاة السعر مسألة**ليست بالهينة على الإطلاق**,* *فكما ذكرنا فإن**معدل حركة أسعار العملات يومياً يتراوح مابين**100-300* *نقطة صعوداً أو هبوطا**.ً*

*فإذا حولت هذة النقاط إلى مقابلها مادياً ستجد أن هذا يعني مبالغ**هائلة يومياً يمكن أن تربحها أو تخسرها**.*

*وهذا يعتمد على صحة توقعاتك**..*

*فهل يمكن توقع اتجاة أسعار العملات ؟*
*لحسن الحظ نعم*
*..* *فحركة العملات وإن كانت**شديدة التقلب إلا إنها**ليست حركة عشوائية بل لها أساس و**"**ميول**" Trends**يمكن التنبأ بها مسبقا وكثيرا ما تصدق هذة التوقعات مما**يعني أرباح هائلة**..*

*كيف يمكن توقع أسعار العملات ؟*
*عن طريق التحليل بنوعية**التحليل الفني**Technical analysis* *والتحليل الإخباري**Fundamental analysis* 

*ماالمقصود بالتحليل ؟*
*نقصد بالتحليل هو القيام بدراسة حركة السعر لفترة ماضية حتى**يمكننا أن نستنتج احتمال اتجاهها مستقبلاً*
*فالإتجاة المستقبلي لسعر عملة ما لا يخرج عن ثلاث احتمالات**:*

*إما إنه**سيرتفع**Up word*

*أو**سينخفض**Down word* 

*أو**سيظل كما هو**Sideline* 

*وعن طريق دراسة حركة السعر لفترة ماضية يمكننا أن نتوقع على**سبيل الإحتمال الأعلى**ما إذا كان سعر العملة سيرتفع أم سينخفض*
*فأنت لا تستطيع توقع رد فعل شخص لا تعرفة على موقف معين**..* *ولكن إن تعرفت على ردود أفعالة السابقة وعلى**مواقف مختلفة**,* *فإنه يمكنك وبدرجة عالية من**الدقة أن تتوقع ردة فعلة المستقبلية على موقف ما**.*

*بطبيعة الحال هناك فارق كبير بين سلوك انسان وبين حركة سعر العملة**,* *فسعر العملة ليس إلا**إنعكاس للعلاقة**بين**العرض والطلب**.*

*وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن العرض والطلب يقوم بة بشر**..* *كما أن العوامل التي تؤثر على العرض والطلب هي**عوامل اقتصادية وسياسية معروفة**.*

*لذا فقد أثبتت التجربة العملية لعقود طويلة إمكانية توقع حركة**السعر المستقبلية لسلعة ما ولدرجة عالية من الدقة**,* *وعلى مر السنين وتراكم الخبرات والدراسات المعمقة لخبراء الرياضيات**والإقتصاد**,* *أصبحت تقنيات التحليل على درجة**عالية من الموثوقية والدقة لا يستغني عنها المتاجرين الأفراد أو المؤسسات المالية**الضخمة**.*

*على ماذا يقوم مبدأ تحليل السعر ؟*
*يعتمد تحليل سعر أي سلعة في الأسواق المالية على نوعين من التحليل**:*

*التحليل الفني*
*Technical analysis*

*وهو النوع الرئيسي في تحليل السعر وهو الأسلوب الأكثر استخداماً**من قبل المتاجرين الأفراد وأصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة الباحثين على مكاسب صغيرة وففي**فترات قصير تتراوح مدة كل صفقة مابين بضع دقائق إلى بضعة أيام**.* 

*التحليل الإخباري*
*Fundamental analysis*

*وهو التحليل الخاص بدراسة أسباب تغير الأسعار والمستخدم بشكل**أساسي من قبل خبراء الإقتصاد وهو الأسلوب الرئيسي في التحليل في المؤسسات المالية**الضخمة ذات الحسابات الكبيرة والتي تستهدف أستثماراً بمدى زمني طويل نسبياً تتراوح**مدة كل صفقة مابين بضعة أيام وأكثر**.*

*سنبدأ الآن برحلة موجزة تساعدك في أخذ فكرة عامة عن كل من النوعين**السابقين في التحليل**,* *على أن تعلم**أن ما**سيذكر في هذا الجزء من الكتاب ليس**إلا فكرة عامة**لايمكنك بأي حال من الأحوال الإكتفاء بها عند ممارستك لأي نوع من اللتحليل**.*

*لا بد أن تعلم بأن التمكن من تقنيات التحليل الفني أو الإخباري**يتطلب منك**جهداً كبيراً في الاستزادة من المصادر**التي سنرشدك إليها كما**يتطلب منك وقتاً طويلاً من الممارسة العملية الجادة والمكثفة**.*

*لا تنس عزيزي القارئ أن التمكن من التحليل الفني أو الإخباري يعني**توقعات أكثر دقة للحركة المستقبلية لأسعار العملات وهذا يعني بكل بساطة أرباح مادية**هائلة ستحصل عليها من صفقاتك الناجحة والتي ستزداد يوماً وراء يوم مع تعمق معرفتك**النظرية وخبراتك العملية**.*

*التحليل الفني*
*Technical analysis* 

*ماهو التحليل الفني ؟*
*هو أسلوب لدراسة حركة السعر الماضية كما هي وبصرف النظر عن**أسبابها لتوقع اتجاهها المستقبلي إستناداً لفرضيات معينة أثبتت التجربة صحتها في**أغلب الظروف*
*الفرضيات الرئيسية التي يعتمد عليها التحليل الفني*
*من أهم هذة الفرضيات**:*

*إن لحركة السعر ميول*
*Prices move in Trends*

*ويقصد بذلك أنه وعلى الرغم من أن حركة السعر تظهر على المدى**القصير وكأنها حركة عشوائية**,* *إلا إن لهذة**الحركة اتجاه معين تتجة إلية إما صعوداً أو هبوطاً**.*

*فقد يرتفع سعر عملة ما ثم يعود وينخفض قليلاً ثم يعاود الإرتفاع**بسرعة ثم ينخفض قليلاً ثم يعود للارتفاع بقوة**..* *الخ**..* *فعلى الرغم من إنه قد تظهر هذة**الحركة وكأنها حركة عشوائية ما بين صعود وهبوط**,* *إلا إنة عند التدقيق في النظر ولفترة أطول يلاحظ أن للسعر**ميل**Trend* *نحو الإرتفاع فهو وإن كان ينخفض أحياناً إلا أن إرتفاعة دوما**يكون أشد وأقوى فهو وإن كان يتذبذب مابين الصعود والهبوط إلا إنة**بالجملة**يرتفع أكثر وأكثر**.*

*وهذا ما يسمى ميل السعر*
*Trend* 

*فلاشك إنك تعلم الآن أهمية هذة الفرضية**..*

*فيكفي أن تعلم أن ميل سعر عملة نحو الإرتفاع لتقوم بشراءها مطمئنا**حتى لو انخفض السعر بعض الشىء لأنك تعلم أن السعر له**ميل للإرتفاع**وهو**بالتالي سيرتفع بعد فترة وستتمكن من بيعة بسعر أعلى والعكس صحيح لميل السعر نحو**الانخفاض حيث يكفي أن تصل إلى قناعة بأن لسعر عملة**ميل نحو الانخفاض**حتى**تقوم ببيعها لتشتريها فيما بعد بسعر أقل**.*

*وفي الحقيقة فإن فرضية ميول السعر**Trend* *هي أهم فرضيات التحليل التي أثبتت التجربة**صحتها في مختلف الظروف**.*

*إن التاريخ يعيد نفسة*
*History repeats it self* 

*ويقصد بذلك إن حركة السعر**"* *تسلك**"* *بنفس الطريقة التي**"* *سلكتها**"* *إذا**تشابهت الظروف**.*

*ومن هذة الفرضية الهامة ظهرت مقولات رئيسية في التحليل الفني**لاغنى عنها مثل الدعم والمقاومة والأنماط وغيرها**.*

*فرضية ثبات الميل*
*Trends exist until not broken*

*ويقصد بذلكإن كان سعر العملة يميل نحو الارتفاع فهي ستستمر في**الارتفاع**,* *حتى يثبت العكس** 
**وإنكان سعر**عملة يميل نحو الانخفاض فهو سيستمر في الانخفاض ، حتى يثبت العكس**.*

*نرجوا أن لا تشعر بالرعب من هذة المصطلحات**..!!*

*ستعلم لاحقا أن هذة المقولات هي في غاية الوضوح والبساطة وستتمكن**بقليل من المران من التعرف عليها بمجرد إلقاء نظرة خاطفة على حركة السعر**.*

*كيف يتم التحليل الفني ؟*
*يتم التحليل الفني باستخدام**الرسوم البيانية**التي تظهر**حركة سعر عملة ما**–* *أو سهم أو سلعة**–* *لفترات ماضية وذلك بأن يقوم المتاجر بإلقاء نظرة**على الرسم البياني لسعر عملة ما ثم باستخدام تقنيات التحليل الفني سيتمكن من توقع**كم سيكون سعر هذة العملة بعد فترة من الوقت**وعلى أساس هذا التوقع وعلى حسب قوة**احتمالة سيتخذ المتاجر**قرارت بيع هذة العملة أم شراءها**.* 

*يمكنك أن تلقي نظرة على نموذج لمثل هذة الرسوم البيانية والتييعكف على تحليلها المتاجرين في الشكل(1) أدناه, وتذكر إنك من مثل هذا الرسميمكنك أن تجني الملايين!.
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*من أين يمكن أن أحصل على الرسوم البيانية ؟*
*أغلب شركات الوساطة توفر لزبائنها خدمة الحصول على الرسم البياني**الذي يبين حركة سعر العملات** ,* *كما أن هناك**الكثير من المواقع التي توفر لك الرسوم البيانية لأسعار كافة العملات بعض هذة**المؤسسات توفر هذة الخدمة مجانا وبعضها مقابل اشتراك شهري ثابت** .* *وتتوفر هذة الخدمة في الأغلب عن طريق برنامج**خاص تقوم بتنزيله** download* *إلى جهاز**الكمبيوتر الخاص بك**تتمكن عند فتحة من اختيار الرسم البياني لأي عملة تشاء** .* *تقوم هذه البرامج بإيصال حركة سعر كل**العملات أولاً بأول لجهازك على شكل رسوم بيانية تجعل من متابعتها والتدقيق فيها**مسألة في غاية البساطة** ,* *ولابد طبعا أن تكون**متصلا بالإنترنت لكي تتمكن من استقبال المعلومات فوريا من موقع شركة الوساطة أو من**موقع الشركة التي توفر لك خدمة الرسوم البيانية** ,* *أما إن لم تكن متصلا بالإنترنت فإنه يمكنك أن تعلم حركة السعر السابقة ولكنك**لن تتمكن من الحصول على المعلومات الجديدة إلا عند الاتصال مع موقع الشركة عن طريق**الإنترنت** . 
**سنقوم أولا بالحديث عن بعض**المفاهيم التي ستجعل من فهمك للموضوع أكثر سهولة ودقة** .*

*


**الإطار الزمني*
*Time frame* 

*عندما تراقب حركة سعر عملة ما فإن هدفك الأساسي من ذلك يتركز**بالإجابة عن السؤال الآتي**:* *هل سيرتفع**سعر**العملة أم سينخفض ؟ وكم نقطة سيرتفع أو ينخفض ؟**
**وعلى أساس الإجابة عن**هذا السؤال ستقرر إما شراء العملة أو بيعها**.*

*ولكي تتمكن من الإجابة عن هذا السؤال فإنك في حاجة لأن تعرف كم**كان سعر هذة العملة قبل ساعة من الآن وكم كان قبل ساعتين وثلاث وأربع ساعات فإذا**وجدت أنه في كل ساعة كان سعر العملة يرتفع أكثر فأكثر**,* *فهناك إذاً احتمال أن يستمر في الصعود وبالتالي**يمكنك أن تستنتج أن سعر هذة العملة قد يرتفع بعد بضع ساعات وهذا يعني أن الخيار**الأفضل أن تشتري هذة العملة لأن سعرها في ارتفاع ساعة وراء ساعة**.*

*عندما تدرس حركة سعر عملة**ساعة وراء ساعة**فإننا نقول إن**الإطار الزمني الذي تدرس فيه حركة السعر هو إطار**الساعة**Hourly .*

*وقد ترى من المناسب أن تعرف كم كان سعر عملة في اليوم السابق**واليوم الذي قبله واليوم الذي قبله لعدة أيام سابقة**,* *فإذا وجدت أن سعر هذة العملة يرتفع يوماً وراء يوم فيمكنك أن تستنتج أن سعر**العملة قد يستمر في الصعود في الأيام القادمة وبالتالي قد يكون من المناسب أن تشتري**هذة العملة**.*

*عندما تدرس حركة سعر عملة**يوم وراء يوم**فإننا نقول أن**الإطار الزمني الذي تدرس فيه حركة السعر هو إطار**يومي**Daily .*

*وهكذا يمكنك أن تدرس حركة السعر لأي وقت تشاء سواء ساعة وراء ساعة**أم يوم وراء يوم أو أسبوع وراء أسبوع بأي قدر تشاء**.*

*وفي الحقيقة فإن المتاجر يمكنه دراسة سعر أي عملة على أساس**:*

*كل دقيقة*
*1 Minute*
*:* *أي يمكنك أن تعرف كم**كان سعر العملة قبل دقيقة من الآن لعدة دقائق سابقة**.* 

*كل ربع ساعة*
*15 Minute :**أي يمكنك أن تعرف كم كان سعر العملة قبل ربع ساعة من الآن لعدة**أرابع ساعة سابقة**.*

*كل ساعة*
*Hourly :* *أي يمكنك أن تعرف كم كان سعر العملة قبل ساعة من الآن لعدة ساعات**سابقة**.*

*كل يوم*
*Daily :* *أي يمكنك أن تعرف كم كان سعر العملة قبل يوم من الآن لعدة أيام سابقة**.*

*كل أسبوع*
*Weekly :* *أي يمكنك أن تعرف كم كان سعر العملة قبل أسبوع من الآن ولعدة أسابيع**سابقة**.*

*وهناك من يقوم بدراسة السعر لفترات أخرى مثل**كل**10* *دقائق أو**5* *دقائق**..* *الخ*
*وهكذا فأنت تعلم أنه يمكنك أن تعلم سعر أي عملة لأي فترة زمنية**تشاء**.*

*ولنأخذ مثلاً**:* 
*لنفترض إنك تريد أن تراقب سعر الجنية مقابل الدولار**..* *ستقوم بفتح البرنامج الخاص بالرسوم البياني**Chart package software .*

*وستختار الرسم البياني للجنية الإسترليني وستختار مثلاً أن تراقب**سعر الجنية على أساس الساعة**hourly ..* *هنا**يمكنك أن تعلم كم كان سعر الجنية قبل ساعة وقبلها لعدة ساعات سابقة**..* 

*لنفترض أنك وجدت أن سعر الجنية ينخفض ساعة وراء ساعة**..* *هناك احتمال إذاً لأن يستمر في الإنخفاض ولتتأكد**من صحة هذا الاستنتاج قد تختار أن ترى حركة سعر الجنية على أساس يومي**..* *هنا يمكنك أن تعلم كم كان سعر الجنية في اليوم**السابق ولعدة أيام سابقة لنفترض أنك وجدت أن سعر الجنية يرتفع يوم وراء يوم**..*

*قد يجعلك ذلك تتمهل*
*..* *فالجنية يرتفع يوميا**ولكنك عندما تراقب سعرة خلال ساعات تجده ينخفض وهذا قد يجعلك تفكر إن انخفاض السعر**في الساعات السابقة هو**انخفاض مؤقت**لأنك ترى أن سعر الجنية يرتفع كل يوم**وجائز أنه سيرتفع اليوم وفي الأيام القادمة فالانخفاض الحالي بالسعر والذي تراة عند**مراقبة السعر على أساس الساعة**جائز**أن**يتغير إلى إرتفاع**..*

*نرجوا أن لاتقلق إن وجدت صعوبة في المثال السابق فستفهم أكثر بعد**قليل**,* *ما يهمنا أن تعرفة الآن أن مراقبة**السعر على أساس فترات زمنية مختلفة يساعدك على مراقبة السعر من**"* *زوايا مختلفة**"**وهذا يعطيك فكرة أشمل عن الاتجاة المحتمل لحركة**السعر**.*

*البيانات الرئيسية لحركة السعر السابقة*
*عندما تراقب سعر عملة ما لفترة سابقة فما هي المعلومات التي تبحث**عنها ؟*
*يهمك أن تعرف المعلومات التالية لكل فترة سابقة**:*

*سعر الافتتاح**Open price*

*سعر الإغلاق**Close price*

*أعلى سعر**High price*

*أدنى سعر**Low price*

*فمالمقصود بذلك ؟*
*لنفترض أنك تراقب سعر عملة على أساس**كل**ساعة*

*فالمعلومات التي ستحصل عليها هي**:*

*كم كان سعر العملة عند**بداية هذة الساعة**وهو سعر الافتتاح**.*

*كم كان سعر العملة عند**نهاية هذة الساعة**وهو سعر الإغلاق**.*

*كم**أعلى سعر**وصل إليه سعر العملة**خلال هذة الساعة**وهو أعلى سعر**.* 

*كم**أدنى سعر**وصل إلية سعر العملة**خلال هذة الساعة**وهو أدنى سعر**.*

*ولنفترض أنك تراقب سعر عملة على**أساس يومي*

*فالمعلومات التي ستحصل عليها هي**:*

*كم كان سعر العملة عند**بداية هذا اليوم**وهو سعر الافتتاح** 
**كم كان سعر العملة عند**نهاية هذا اليوم**وهو سعر الإغلاق** 
**كم**أعلى**سعر**وصل إليه سعر العملة**خلال هذا اليوم**وهو أعلى سعر** 
**كم**أدنى**سعر**وصل إلية سعر العملة**خلال هذا اليوم**وهو أدنى سعر*
*وهكذا بالنسبة لأي فترة زمنية أخرى*
*..* *إذاً**:*

*سعر الافتتاح*
*Open price*

*هو سعر العملة عند بداية الفترة الزمنية المختارة**.* 

*سعر الإغلاق*
*Close price*

*هو سعر العملة عند نهاية الفترة الزمنية المختارة**.* 

*أعلى سعر*
*High price*

*هو أعلى سعر للعملة خلال الفترة الزمنية المختارة**.*

*أدنى سعر*
*Low price*

*هو أدنى سعر للعملة خلال الفترة الزمنية المختارة**.*
*
**تذكر أن المعلومات السابقة ستحصل عليها**بشكل رسوم بيانية**تجعل من معرفتها مسألة في غاية الوضوح والسهولة وستتعلم**الآن كيف يتم التعبير عن حركة سعر العملة باستخدام الرسوم البيانية مما يجعل فهمك**للموضوع أكثر وضوحاً**.*
*قراءة الرسم البياني*
*نظرة على الرسم البياني*
*انظر إلى الشكل**( 1)* *
*

*شكل** (1)*

*في هذا الشكل ترى الرسم البياني لسعر الجنية الإسترليني مقابل**الدولار لكل ساعة** .*

*وهو أحد أنواع الرسوم البيانية التي تعبر عن حركة السعر وستتعلم**الآن كيف يمكنك قراءة الرسم البياني لأي عملة مع العلم أن الرسوم البيانية هذه**تستخدم للتعبير عن حركة أسعار كافة السلع في الأسواق المالية كالأسهم والسلع**الأساسية وغيرها فعندما تتعلم قراءة الرسم البياني لحركة أسعار العملات ستتمكن من**قراءة الرسم البياني لحركة سعر أي سهم أو سلعة أساسية في البورصات الدولية** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لتتعرف على كيفية قراءة الرسم البياني انظر للشكل** (2)*

*تقرأ في**القسم الأيسر أعلى**الشكل الجملة التالية** : GBP/USD 1hour*

*وهذة الجملة تخبرك أن الرسم البياني الذي تشاهدة هو لسعر الجنية**مقابل الدولار لفترة كل ساعة** .*

*ولو كنت تشاهد الرسم البياني لسعر الجنية لفترة كل يوم سترى**الجملة التالية**: GBP/USD DAY*

*ولو كنت تشاهد الرسم البياني للدولار مقابل الين الياباني لكل**أسبوع سترى الجملة التالية** : USD/JPY WEEK*

*ولو كنت تشاهد الرسم البياني للدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري لكل**ربع ساعة سترى الجملة التالية** : USD/CHF 15MIN*

*وهكذا تبين لك الجملة التي في الجزء الأيسر من أعلى الرسم العملة**والإطار الزمني الخاصين بالرسم الذي تشاهدة** .*

*انظر للشكل** (2)* *مرة أخرى** 
**سترى أن**الخط العامودي في أقصى يمين الرسم** –* *الإحداثي الصادي**-* *للرسم مخصص للسعر** .*

*وأن**الخط الأفقي في أسفل الرسم** –* *الإحداثي السيني** –* *للرسم مخصص للزمن** .**من الأقدم باتجاه اليسار إلى**الوقت الحالي**باتجاة اليمين** .*

*وهذا هو القالب الرئيسي لأي رسم بياني** 
**وهو ينطبق على كافة**أنواع الرسوم البيانية** .*

*ستتعلم الآن كيفية قراءة البيانات الرئيسية لحركة السعر في الرسم**البياني*
*أشكال التعبير عن حركة السعر*
*يعلم أي متاجر في الأسواق المالية أن دراسة حركة السعر وتوقع**الاتجاة المستقبلي للسعر هو أساس المتاجرة الناجحة** .*

*لذا فقد طور المتاجرون على مدى عقود من الخبرة وفي مختلف الدول**عدة أشكال للتعبير عن حركة السعر في الرسم البياني تجعل من متابعة السعر مسألة في**غاية الوضوح والدقة والسهولة في نفس الوقت** ,* *فيكفي إلقاء نظرة قصيرة على الرسم البياني لعملة ما لتتمكن من الإحاطة**بالكثير من المعلومات عن سعر هذة العملة وبالتالي يسهل عليك توقع اتجاة حركة السعر** .*

*وفي الوقت الحالي هناك** 3* *أساليبللتعبير عن حركة سعر العملة** –* *أو**السهم أو السلعة** –* *هم الأكثر استخداماً بين**كافة المتاجرين في مختلف أنحاء العالم وفي مختلف أنواع البورصات والأسواق المالية** :*

*الرسم البياني الخطي*
*Liner chart* 

*الرسم البياني ذوالقضبان*
*Bars chart*

*الرسم البياني ذو الشموع اليابانية*
*Japanese candle stick chart*

*قدتبدو لك أسماء غريبة بعض الشئ ولكن بقليل من الممارسة ستكتشف**بنفسك كيف ستمكنك هذه الأنواع من التعرف على حركة أسعار العملات بيسر وسهولة شديدة** .*

*يمكن بواسطة برنامج الرسوم البيانية أن تنتقل من أي أسلوب لآخر**بضغطة زر فمثلاً يمكنك أن تراقب سعر عملة ما باستخدام الرسم البياني ذو القضبان ثم**تنتقل لمراقبة السعر باستخدام الرسم البياني ذو الشموع اليابانية بضغطة زر واحدة** 
**فالبيانات متشابهة ولكن تختلف طريقة التعبير عنها والخيار يعود لما يفضله**المتاجر ويرتاح إليه*
*سنشرح الآن الأساليب الثلاثة فتابع معنا** .*
*الرسم البياني الخطي*
*Liner chart*

*وهو الرسم البياني الذي يعبر فية عن سعر العملة على شكل خط تمثل**كل نقطة سعر**إغلاق العملة**لكل فترة زمنية**.*

*كما ترى في الشكل**(3)**
*

*شكل** (3)*

*هذا هو الرسم البياني اليورو مقابل الدولار والإطار الزمني هو**الساعة** .*

*يمكنك أن تعرف كم كان سعر اليورو مقابل الدولار في نهاية كل ساعة** (* *سعر الإغلاق**)* *عن طريق النظر إلى الرسم البياني وكما يقرأ أي رسم بياني عادي** .*

*كما ترى فأن سعر اليورو كان في ارتفاع مستمر ساعة وراء ساعة** .*

*أما في الشكل** (4)
*

*شكل** (4)*

*ترى الرسم البياني لسعر اليورو مقابل الدولار والإطار الزمني هو**اليوم** .* 

*كما ترى فإن سعر اليورو كان في انخفاض وحتى تاريخ** 30/7* *ثم بعد ذلك تحول إلى الارتفاع** .
**يعتبر أسلوب الرسم البياني الخطي هو**أقل**أنواع الرسوم البيانية استخداماً**حيث يستأثر النوعان الآخران على اهتمام أغلب**المتاجرين لأن النوعين الآخرين يعطيان قدر أكبر وأدق وأوضح من المعلومات للمتاجر** .*

*وفي الحقيقة لا يستخدم هذا النوع من الرسوم البيانية إلا قليلاً**وبغرض الكشف عن**الأشكال** patterns* *حيث**أنالأشكال تظهر بشكل أوضح بهذا النوع من الرسوم البيانية** .*

*الرسم البياني ذو القضبان*
*Bar Chart*

*وهو الأسلوب الذي طورة المتاجرون في الدول الغربية ومازال شائعاً**في هذة الدول**,* *حيث يتم التعبير عن حركة سعر**عملة بشكل قضبان*
*فما هو القضيب وكيف يعبر عن حركة السعر ؟*
*يمثل القضيب وحدة واحدة من الفترة الزمنية التي تختارها**.* 

*فمثلاً**:*
*لو فرضنا أنك أردت أن تراقب سعر الجنية الاسترليني مقابل الدولار**على أساس كل ساعة**hourly ,* *سيكون هدفك هنا أن**تعلم كم كان سعر الجنية عند بداية الساعة السابقة وعند نهايتها أي سعر الافتتاح**وسعر الإغلاق لهذة الساعة وكذلك تريد أن تعلم كم هو أعلى سعر وكم هو أدنى سعر وصل**إلية الجنية في الساعة السابقة وهما أعلى سعر وأدنى سعر وهذة هي الأمور التي يهمك**أن تعلمها في الساعة السابقة والساعة التي قبلها والتي قبلها لعدة ساعات سابقة**.*

*سيمثل كل قضيب ساعة*
*أعلى القضيب*
*يمثل أعلى سعر وصل إلية الجنية خلال هذة الساعة**.*

*أسفل القضيب*
*يمثل أدنى سعر وصل إلية الجنية خلال هذة الساعة**.*

*الخط الصغير على يسار القضيب*
*يمثل سعر الافتتاح وهو السعر الذي كان علية الجنية عند بداية هذة**الساعة**.* 

*الخط الصغير على يمين القضيب*
*يمثل سعر الإغلاق وهو السعر الذي كان علية الجنية عند نهاية**هذة الساعة**.*

*كما ترى في الشكل**(5)**
*

*شكل** (5)*

*وهكذا لكل ساعة سابقة حيث يمثل كل قضيب ساعة واحدة*
*و لو فرضنا أنك أردت أن تراقب سعر الجنية الاسترليني مقابل**الدولار على أساس كل يوم** daily ,* *سيكون هدفك**هنا أن تعلم كم كان سعر الجنية عند بداية اليوم السابق وعند نهايتة أي سعر الافتتاح**وسعر الإغلاق لهذا اليوم وكذلك تريد أن تعلم كم هو أعلى سعر وكم هو أدنى سعر وصل**إلية الجنية في اليوم السابق وهما أعلى سعر وأدنى سعر وهذة هي الأمور التي يهمك أن**تعلمها في اليوم السابق واليوم الذي قبلة ويوم قبلة لعدةأيام سابقة** .*

*سيمثل كل قضيب يوم*

*أعلى القضيب*
*يمثل أعلى سعر وصل إلية الجنية خلال هذا اليوم** .*

*أسفل القضيب*
*يمثل أدنى سعر وصل إلية الجنية خلال هذا اليوم** .*

*الخط الصغير على يسار القضيب*
*يمثل سعر الافتتاح وهو السعر الذي كان علية الجنية عند بداية هذا**اليوم** .* 

*الخط الصغير على يمين القضيب*
*يمثل سعر الإغلاق وهو السعر الذي كان علية الجنية عند نهاية هذا**اليوم** .*
*
**كما ترى في الشكل** (6)
*
*شكل** (6)*

*وهكذا لكل يوم سابق حيث يمثل كل قضيب يوم واحد** .*

*ينطبق ذلك على أي إطار زمني تختارة حيث يمثل القضيب وحدة واحدة من**هذا الإطار الزمني*
*,* *ففي إطار الدقيقة سيمثل كل**قضيب دقيقة واحدة وفي إطار الأسبوع سيمثل كل قضيب أسبوعاً واحداً وستتمكن من معرفة**أعلى سعر وأدنى سعر وسعر الافتتاح وسعر الإغلاق لكل فترة زمنية بنفس الطريقة** .*

*يمكنك أن تعرف أي إطار زمني يمثلة الرسم البياني عن طريق قرائة**الجملة الموجودة في أعلى يسار الرسم**وهي الجملة التي تبين لك نوع العملة**التي يمثلها الرسم البياني والفترة الزمنية التي يمثلها الرسم البياني** .* 

*نلخص ما شرحناه بالآتي*
*:*

*يمكن للمتاجر أن يدرس سعر أي عملة وعلى أساس أي فترة يشاء** .* 

*عندما يختار المتاجر فترة زمنية لدراسة حركة السعر على أساسها فإن**القضبان تمثل الفترات الزمنية كل قضيب يمثل فترة كأن تكون ساعة أو يوم أو دقيقة** ..* *الخ** .*

*يستطيع المتاجر أن يعلم ما هو سعر الافتتاح والإغلاق وأعلى وأدنى**سعر لكل فترة على حدة** .*

*سنأخذ بعض الأمثلة هنا** :*

*مثال*
*1:* 

*انظر للشكل التالي** 

**هذا**الرسم لسعر اليورو مقابل الدولار والإطار الزمني هو الساعة** (**لاتظهر الجملة التي تحدد ذلك في الصورة السابقة** ) .* 

*القضيب*
*1 :* *يمثل حركة السعر عند الساعة الثالثة حيث سعر الافتتاح** = .9759* *وهو في نفس الوقت كان أدنى سعر وصل إلية**اليورو خلال هذة الساعة** . ,* *سعر الإغلاق** = .9771* *وهو في نفس الوقت أعلى سعر وصل إلية اليورو** .*

*القضيب*
*2 :* 
*يمثل حركة السعر عند الساعة الثانية حيث سعر الافتتاح** = .9747* *وأدنى سعر خلال عذة الساعة** = .9745* *وسعر الإغلاق** = .9759* *أما أعلى سعر فقد كان خلال هذة الساعة** = .09762* 

*القضيب*
*3 :* 
*يمثل حركة السعر عند الساعة الواحدة حيث سعر الافتتاح** = .9740* *وأدنى سعر وصل إلية خلال هذة الساعة** = .9739* *أما سعر الإغلاق فقد كان** = .9747* *وأعلى سعر كان** = .9752* 
*
**مثال** 2 : 
*
*انظر للشكل التالي*
*هذا الرسم لسعر الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسريوالإطار الزمني هو**الأسبوع** .*

*القضيب*
*1 :* 
*يمثل الأسبوع الحالي** (* *الأحدث**)* *حيث**كان سعر الفرنك في بداية الأسبوع** (* *سعر**الافتتاح** ) = 1.6240* *وهو السعر الذي يشير إلية**الخط الصغير على يسار القضيب** ,* *وقد كان أعلى**سعر وصل إلية الفرنك في هذا الأسبوع** = 1.6250* *وهو السعر الذي يشير إلية أعلى القضيب** ,* *وقد كان سعر الفرنك عند نهاية هذا الأسبوع** (* *سعر الإغلاق** ) = 1.5875* *وهو السعر الذي**يشير إلية الخط الصغير على يمين القضيب** ,* *أما**أقل سعر وصل إلية الفرنك هذا الأسبوع فقد كان** = 1.5860 .*

*القضيب*
*2 :* 
*يمثل الأسبوع الذي قبلة حيث كان سعر افتتاح**الفرنك** = 1.6450* *أما أعلى سعر فقد كان** = 1.6555* *وقد كان سعر الإغلاق لهذا الأسبوع** = 1.6235* *وأدنى سعر** = 1.6225 .*

*القضيب*
*3 :*
*يمثل الأسبوع الذي قبلهما حيث كان سعر افتتاح**الفرنك** = 1.6675* *وأعلى سعر لهذا الأسبوع** = 1.6725* *وسعر الإغلاق** = 1.6450* *وأدنى سعر** = 1.6440 .*

*وهكذا تستطيع بسهولة أن تقرأ الرسم البياني للفترة التي تشاء**وبقليل من المران ستتمكن من معرفة كل ماتحتاجه من معلومات بمجرد نظرة سريعة على**الرسم البياني** .*

*



**الرسم البياني ذو الشموع**اليابانية**
**Japanese candle sticks*
*وهو أسلوب آخر للتعبير عن حركة السعر طوره المتاجرون اليابانيون**منذ القرن السابع عشر في العقود المستقبلية لأسواق الأرز لذا فقد ارتبط اسمه بهم**وهو**الأسلوب الأفضل والأكثر وضوحاً**من الأسلوب السابق وقد أصبح هذا الأسلوب**في التعبير عن الأسعار هو الأسلوب السائد في مختلف أنحاء العالم وففي كافة الأسواق**المالية والمفضل لدى أغلب المتاجرين**.**
**ماهي الشمعة اليابانية**؟**
**تتخذ الشمعة الشكل الآتي**:*
*
*
*يمثل المستطيل جسم الشمعة ويمثل الخطان المتقابلان ذيل الشمعة**.**
**وتمثل كل شمعة وحدة واحدة من**الفترة الزمنية المختارة**,* *تماماً كالقضبان** 
**والشمعة اليابانية تأتي على شكلين**:**صاعدة و هابطة** 
**الشمعة الصاعدة**:* *هي الشمعة التي يكون**جسمها فارغاً وتعبر عن صعود في السعر حيث**:**
**يمثل**أسفل الجسم**السعر الذي كانت علية العملة عند بداية الفترة الزمنية**.**
**ويمثل**أعلى**الجسم**السعر الذي كانت علية العملة عند نهاية الفترة الزمنية**.**
**ويمثل**الذيل**الأعلى**أعلى سعر وصلت إلية العملة خلال الفترة الزمنية نفسها**.**
**ويمثل**الذيل**السفلي**أدنى سعر وصلت إلية العملة خلال الفترة الزمنية نفسها**.*
*كما ترى في الشكل**(8)* *
*

*شكل**(8)*
*ولأنها شمعة تعبر عن صعود السعر يكون السعر في نهاية الفترة**(* *سعر الإغلاق**)* *أعلى من السعر عند بداية الفترة**(* *سعر**الافتتاح**)* *حيث أن السعر في صعود فهو بدأ**عند سعر وانتهى عند سعر أعلى**.*
*
**الشمعة**الهابطة*
*:**هي الشمعة التي يكون جسمها مظللاً وتعبر عن انخفاض في**السعر حيث**:*

*يمثل**أسفل الجسم**السعر الذي كانت**علية العملة عند نهاية الفترة الزمنية**.**
**ويمثل**أعلى**الجسم**السعر الذي كانت علية العملة عند بداية الفترة الزمنية**.**
**ويمثل**الذيل**الأعلى**أعلى سعر وصلت إلية العملة خلال الفترة الزمنية نفسها**.**
**ويمثل**الذيل**الأسفل**أدنى سعر وصلت إلية العملة خلال الفترة الزمني نفسها**.**
**ولأنها شمعة تعبر عن هبوط السعر يكون**السعر في نهاية الفترة**(* *سعر الإغلاق**)* *أقل من السعر عند بداية الفترة**(**سعر الإفتتاح** )* *حيث السعر في هبوط فهو بدأ عند سعر وانتهى عند سعر أقل**.*
*كما ترى في الشكل**(9)**
*

*شكل**(9)*

*ليس شرطاً أن تكون الشمعة الصاعدة فارغه والشمعة الهابطة**مظللة الجسم فأحياناً تكون الشمعة الصاعدة خضراء اللون والشمعة الهابطة حمراء اللون**.**
**كما يمكنك باستخدام برنامج الرسوم**البيانية أن تختار اللون الذي يناسبك للشموع المهم إنه دائماً هناك فارق في الشكل**بين الشمعة الصاعدة والشمعة الهابطة**.**
**ستكون في كل الحالات قادراً وبنظرة**سريعة من التمييز بين الشمعة الصاعدة والهابطة وهذا هو المهم**.*
*وسنأخذ بعض الأمثلة هنا**:**
**مثال*


*1 :*

*انظر إلى الشكل التالي*



*هذا الرسم هو لسعر اليورو مقابل الدولار والإطار الزمني هو**ساعة واحدة**.**
**شمعة*


*1 :*
*وهي تمثل الساعة الحالية وكما ترى فإنها شمعة صاعدة تشير إلى أن**السعر يتحرك بارتفاع خلال هذة الساعة حيث أن السعر الذي كانت علية العملة عند بداية**السعر**= .9731 (* *الناحية السفلى من الجسم**)* *وأدنى سعر**= .9730* *وهو السعر الذي يشير إلية الذيل الأسفل**,* *أما سعر الإغلاقلهذة الساعة**=.9752 (* *الناحية العليا من الجسم**)* *وكما تلاحظ**فإن سعر الإغلاق أعلى من سعر الافتتاح لذا فهي شمسة صاعدة**,* *أما أعلى سعر وصل إلية اليورو في هذة الساعة**= .9757* *وهو ما السعر الذي يشير إلية الذيل الأعلى**.* 
*شمعة*


*2 :*
*وهي تمثل الساعة التي قبلها**,* *وهي شمعة صاعدة أيضا سعر افتتاحها**= .9719* *وسعر اغلاقها**= .9731* *فقد بدأت الساعة**بسعر وانتهت بسعر أعلى لذا فهي شمعة صاعدة**,* *وأعلى سعر لهذة الساعة**=.9732* *أما أدنى**سعر**= .9717* 
*شمعة*


*3 :*
*وهي تمثل الساعة التي قبل الشمعة السابقة**,* *وهي كما ترى شمعة هابطة تشير إلى أن السعر بدأ**الساعة بسعر وانتهى بسعر أقل لذا فهي شمعة هابطة**,* *فقد كان سعر الافتتاح**= .9735 (* *الناحية العليا من الجسم في الشمعة الهابطة**)* *وسعر الإغلاق**= .9719 (* *الناحية السفلى**من الجسم** )* *وهو كما ترى أقل من سعر الافتتاح**,* *أما أعلى سعر**= .9736* *وأدنى سعر**= .9717 .*
*مثال*


*2 :* 

*انظر الشكل التالي**

*

*هذا الرسم لسعر الجنية الاسترليني والإطار الزمني هو**الربع**ساعة**.* *
**الشمعة*


*1 :*
*تمثل الربع ساعة الحالية**,* *وهي شمعة هابطة كان السعر عن بداية الربع ساعة هذة**= 1.5528* *وهو سعر الافتاح وكما ترى فقد كان هذا هو**أيضاً أعلى سعر وصل إلية الجنية في الربع ساعة هذة لذا فلايوجد لهذة الشمعة ذيل**أعلى** ,* *أما سعر الإغلاق**= 1.5526* *وأدنى سعر**= 1.5523* 
*الشمعة*


*2 :* 
*تمثل ربع الساعة التي قبلها**,* *وقد كان سعر الافتتاح فيها مساوياً لسعر الإغلاق**= 1.5528* *لذا لا ترى جسماً لهذة الشمعة فالسعر بدأ**الربع ساعة بسعر وأنهاها على نفس السعر**,* *أما**أعلى سعر**= 1.5532 ,* *وأدنى سعر**= 1.5526 .*
*الشمعة*


*3:*
*تمثل الربع ساعة التي تسبق الشمعة السابقة**:* *وهي شمعة هابطة سعر افتتاحها**= 1.5530* *وسعر الإغلاق**= 1.5528* *أما أعلى سعر**= 1.5535* *وأدنى سعر**= 1.5527 .*
*مثال*


*3 :*

*انظر الشكل التالي**:*



*هذا الرسم لسعر الين الياباني والإطار الزمني هو**اليوم**.**
**الشمعة*


*1 :*
*تمثل اليوم الحالي**,* *وهي**شمعة صاعدة**,**وقد بدأ الين اليوم على سعر**= 125.75* *وهو سعر الافتتاح وانهى اليوم على سعر**= 126.00* *وهو سعر الإغلاق**,* *أما أعلى سعر لهذا اليوم فقد كان**= 126.10* *وأدنى سعر**= 125.50 .*
*الشمعة*


*2 :*
*تمثل اليوم السابق**,* *وهي**شمعة صاعدة سعر الافتتاح**= 124.40* *وهو أيضاً**أدنى سعر خلال هذا اليوم لذا فلايوجد لهذة الشمعة ذيل سفلي**,* *أما سعر الإغلاق فقد كان**= 125.75* *وهو أيضاً أعلى سعر وصلت له العملة خلال**هذا اليوم لذا فلايوجد ذيل أعلى لهذة الشمعة**.*
*الشمعة*


*3 :*
*وهي تمثل اليوم الذي يسبق الشمعة السابقة**,* *وقد كان سعر الافتتاح**= 124.40* *وهو نفس السعر الذي أغلق اليوم علية لذا**لايوجد جسم لهذة الشمعة**,* *وأدنى سعر**= 124.30 ,* *أما أعلى سعر**= 125.00 (* *تسمى الشمعة التي ليس لها جسم نجمة**star ) .*
*وكما ترى فأن طريقة الشموع اليابانية هي طريقة دقيقة وواضحة في**التعبير عن حركة السعر**,* *وبشىء بسيط من المران**ستتمكن وبمجرد إلقاء نظرة سريعة على الرسم البياني من معرفة كل ما تحتاجة من**معلومات عن حركة سعر العملة الذي تريد وفي الإطار الزمني الذي تختار**.**
**هذة هي اللأشكال الثلاثة الرئيسية في التعبير**عن حركة السعر وقد أصبحت الآن قادراً على قراءتها وفهمها**.**
**كيف يمكنني الاختيار بين**أشكال الرسوم البيانية ؟**
**أغلب البرامج الخاصة بالرسوم البيانية والتي**ستنزلها على جهازك تسمح لك باختيار الأسلوب الذي تشاء في عرض السعر وبضغطة زر واحدة**يمكنك الانتقال بين الأسلوب الخطي أو أسلوب القضبان أو الشموع اليابانية**.**
**أي هذة**الأساليب*


*أفضل ؟*
*الشموع اليابانية أفضل**,* *فهي**أكثر وضوحاً**..* *كما أن هناك طريقة خاصة في**التحليل تعتمد على أشكال الشموع في الرسم البياني وسنتحدث عن ذلك فيما بعد*

*الفارق الرئيسي بين الرسم البياني للعملات المباشرة وغير المباشرة*
*
**تذكر**عند حديثنا عن العملات المباشرة والعملات غير المباشرة أن اليورو والجنية**الأسترليني هما**من العملات**المباشرة**حيث يكونان هما*
*العملة الأساس**Base currency* *وبالتالي يكون**رمزهما أولاً**ثم رمز الدولار**: EUR/USD , GBP/USD* 
*أما الين الياباني والفرنك**السويسري فهما من**العملات غير المباشرة*


*حيث يكون**الدولار هو**العملة الأساس**مقابلهماويكون رمز الدولار أولاً ثم يأتي رمزهما**: USD/JPY , USD/CHF* 
*وكما تذكر فإن**السعر هو**المبلغ المطلوب دفعة من العملة الثانية للحصول على وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس*


*.*
*معنى ذلك فإذا ارتفع الرقم**أمام اليورو مقابل الدولار معنى ذلك أن اليورو يرتفع لأننا نكون مطالبين بدفع كمية**أكبر من الدولار للحصول على يورو واحد وهذا يعني أن اليورو إرتفع مقابل الدولار**
**أما إذا انخفض الرقم أمام اليورو**مقابل الدولار معنى ذلك إننل مطالبين بدفع كم أقل من الدولار للحصول على يورو واحد**وهذا يعني أن اليورو انخفض مقابل الدولار**.**
**ونفس**الشىء ينطبق على الجنية الأسترليني أيضا وكل عملة مباشرة*
*فإذا نظرت إلى شكل**(10)* *
*
*شكل**(10)*
*ترى الرسم البياني الخطي لليورو والإطار الزمني يومي**.* *
**ففي كل يوم يمر يرتفع سعر اليورو أكثر و أكثر**.* *
**أي أننا في كل يوم نكون مطالبين بدفع كم**أكبر من الدولار**(**العملة الثانية**)* *للحصول على يورو واحد**(* *وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس**)**
**وهذا يعني أن اليورو يرتفع**.**
**وكذلك بالنسبة للجنية**.**
**وبذلك فعندما ترى أن الخط أو القضبان أو**الشموع في الرسم البياني لليورو أو الجنية ترتفع مع مرور الوقت معنى ذلك أن سعر**اليورو أو الجنية يرتفع سعرهما أمام الدولار**.* *
**وإذا رأيت أن الخط القضبان أو الشموع في الرسم البياني لليورو أو**الجنية تنخفض مع مرور الوقت معنى ذلك أن سعر اليورو أو الجنية ينخفض أمام الدولار**.**
**أما في**العملات غير المباشرة فالعكس هو الصحيح** 
**فعندما ترى أن الخط أو**القضبان أو الشموعفي الرسم البياني للين أو الفرنك ترتفع مع مرور الوقت معنى ذلك أن**سعر الين أو الفرنك ينخفض أمام الدولار** 
**وعندما ترى أن الخط أو القضبان**أو الشموع في الرسم البياني للين أو الفرنك تنخفض مع مرور الوقت معنى ذلك أن سعر**الين أو الفرنك يرتفعأمام الدولار** 
**لماذا**؟**
**لو استرجعت تعريف السعر لعرفت الإجابة بنفسك**.**
**فالدولار هو العملة الأساس مقابل الين**والفرنك**.**
**فعندما ترتفع الشموع في**الرسم البياني للين أو الفرنك فهي تشير إلى أننا مطالبين لدفع كم أكبر من الين أو**الفرنك**(* *العملة الثانية**)* *للحصول على دولار واحد**(* *وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس**)* *وهذا يعني أن الدولار يرتفع والين أو الفرنك ينخفض**.**
**وعندما تنخفض الشموع في الرسم البياني**للين أو الفرنك فهي تشير إلى أننا مطالبين لدفع كم أقل من الين أو الفرنك**(* *العملة الثانية**)* *للحصول على دولار واحد**(* *وحدة واحدة من**العملة الأساس**)* *وهذا يعني أن الدولار ينخفض**والين أو الفرنك يرتفع**.**
**من الضروري أن تفهم هذة النقطة تماماً*


*,* *وإلا فأنت قد تبيع الين في الوقت الذي تقصد أن**تشتريه**..!!*

*قد تشعر ببعض الارتباك في الفهم وهذا طبيعي ولكن بقليل من**الممارسة ستصبح الأمور واضحة جداً بالنسبة لك**.**
**ولكي نتأكد من فهمك لهذة النقطة سنأخذ أمثلة**:**
**مثال*


*1*

*انظر إلى الشكل الآتي**:**
*
*هذا هو الرسم البياني للدولار مقابل**الين والإطار الزمني هو اليوم** :
**تشير**الشمعة** 1**أن سعر الإغلاق لهذا اليوم** = 125.75* *أي أننا مطالبين بدفع** 125.75* *للحصول على دولار واحد** .
**وتشير**الشمعة** 2* *أن**سعر الإغلاق لليوم الذي بعدة** = 125.30* *أي أننا**مطالبين بدفع مبلغ أقل من الين لحصول على دولار واحد أي أن الدولار صار** "* *أثمن**"* *من**اليوم الذي قبله أي أنه يرتفع** .
**وتشير**الشمعة** 3**أن سعر الإغلاق لليوم الذي بعدة** = 123.90* *أي أننا أصبحنا مطالبين بدفع سعر أقل من**الين للحصول على دولار واحد** 
**فمع مرور الوقت يصبح الين أثمن تستطيع كمية أقل**منه الحصول على دولار واحد** .
**فكما ترى**فأن الشموع تنخفض مع مرور الأيام وتشير لارتفاع سعر الين مقابل الدولار** ,* *وهو ارتفاع يزداد يوماً وراء يوم** .
**مثال*


*2*

*انظر إلى الشكل التالي*
*
*
*هذا هو الرسم البياني للدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري والإطار**الزمني هو الساعة**:
**تشير**الشمعة**1* *أن سعر الإغلاق هو عند الساعة**4* *من هذا اليوم**= 1.4865* *أي أننا مطالبين**بدفع**1.4865* *فرنك للحصول على دولار واحد**.*

*وتشير**الشمعة**2**أن سعر الإغلاق هو**عند الساعة**5* *من نفس اليوم**= 1.4930* *أي إننا صرنا مطالبين بدفع مبلغ أكبر من**الفرنك للحصول على دولار واحد أي أن الفرنك صار**"* *أبخس**"* *من الساعة التي قبلها**,* *أي أنه ينخفض**.*

*وتشير**الشمعة**3* *أن سعر الإغلاق هو**عند الساعة**6* *من نفس اليوم**= 1.4950* *أي إننا مطالبين بدفع سعر أكبر من الفرنك**للحصول على دولار واحد**.*

*فمع مرور الوقت يصبح الفرنك أبخس وتحتاج إلى كم أكبر منه للحصول**على دولار واحد**.*

*فكما ترى فأن الشموع ترتفع مع مرور الساعات وتشير لانخفاض سعر**الفرنك مقابل الدولار**,* *وهو انخفاض يزداد ساعة**وراء ساعة**.*


*ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط©*
*ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆط±ظˆ ط£ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھط±ظ„ظٹظ†ظٹ*
*ط§ط±طھظپط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ظˆط¹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ طھط´ظٹط± ظ„ط¥ط±طھظپط§ط¹ ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ظٹظˆط±ظˆ ط£ظˆ**ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظٹط©*
*.*

*ط§ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ظˆط¹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ طھط´ظٹط± ظ„ط¥ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ظٹظˆط±ظˆ ط£ظˆ**ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظٹط©*
*.* 

*ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹ*
*ط§ط±طھظپط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ظˆط¹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ طھط´ظٹط± ظ„ط¥ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ظƒ*
*.*

*ظˆط§ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ظˆط¹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ طھط´ظٹط± ظ„ط¥ط±طھظپط§ط¹ ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ**ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ظƒ*
*.*

*ظˆظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‰ط، ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط¨ط§ظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ط·ظٹ*
*.*


*ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظƒ ط£ظ† طھظپظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ظ‚ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ظˆط؛ظٹط±**ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ط¨ط³ظ‡ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط£ظ† طھظپظƒط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظٹظˆط±ظˆ ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ‡ظˆ**ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ**ظ„ظ„ظٹظˆط±ظˆ ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظپط¹ظ„ط§ظ‹**ظپط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ طھط¸ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط¨ط§ظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ظˆط¹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط±طھظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ظٹظˆط±ظˆ ط£ظˆ**ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظپظ‡ط°ط§ ظٹط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظٹط±طھظپط¹ط§ظ† طŒ ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹ**ظپظ‡ظˆ**ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط§ط±**ظپط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ طھط¸ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط¨ط§ظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ظˆط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ**ظ„ظ„ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ظƒ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط±طھظپط¹ ظپظ‡ط°ط§ ظٹط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط§ط± ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط±طھظپط¹**ظˆظ…ط§ط¯ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط§ط±**ظٹط±طھظپط¹ ظپط§ظ„ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ†ظƒ ظٹظ†ط®ظپط¶ط§ظ†**.*

*ظˆظ‡ظƒط°ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ط£ظٹ ط¹ظ…ظ„ط©**ظˆظ‚ط§ط¯ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظپظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ ظٹط­ط¯ط« ظ„ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‚ط§ط، ظ†ط¸ط±ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµ ط¨ظƒظ„**ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§**.* *ط­ظٹط« ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظƒ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ‡ط§ طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ**ظپظٹ ظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„ط© ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط¨ظ„ظٹ ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط© ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظˆظ‚ط¹ ط³طھظ‚ظˆظ…**ط¨ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط،**,* *ط­ظٹط« ط³طھط´طھط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط©**ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھظˆظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ظٹط±طھظپط¹ ط³ط¹ط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆط³طھط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھظˆظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ†ط®ظپط¶ ط³ط¹ط±ظ‡ط§**.*

*ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظ„طھطھط¹ط±ظپ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظپط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹط© ظپظٹ طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…**ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆظƒظٹظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ**,* *ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ظ‹ ط£ظ† ظ…ط§**ط³ظ†ط°ظƒط±ظ‡ ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط®طµظˆطµ ظ„ظٹط³ ط§ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ظپظƒط±ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط¹ظ† ط£ط³ط§ظ„ظٹط¨ ظˆظ…ظپط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط§ظ„طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ظٹظ„ط²ظ…ظƒ ط£ظ†**طھط¹ظ…ظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط·ظ„ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط©**.*

*طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ*
*Chart Analysing*
*ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ظ‚ط§ط¯ط±ط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ**,* *طھط¹ظ„ظ… ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¯ظپ ظ…ظ† ظ…طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط© ط³ط¹ط±**ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظˆطµظˆظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طھظˆظ‚ط¹ ظ„ظ„ط§طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط³ظٹطµظٹط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ظˆظ‡ظ„ ط³ط¹ط±**ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ط³ظٹط±طھظپط¹ ط£ظ… ط³ظٹظ†ط®ظپط¶ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظˆظ‚ط¹ ط³طھطھط®ط° ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ظƒ ط¨ط´ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ط£ظ… ط¨ظٹط¹ظ‡ط§**.*

*ط³طھط´طھط±ظٹظ‡ط§ ط·ط¨ط¹ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ طھظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط³طھط±طھظپط¹**,* *ظˆط³طھط¨ظٹط¹ظ‡ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ طھظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط³طھظ†ط®ظپط¶**.*

*ظˆظ„ظƒظ† ظƒظٹظپ ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظƒ ط£ظ† طھطµظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طھظˆظ‚ط¹ طں*
*ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆط¯ط±ط§ط³طھظ‡**.*

*ظƒظٹظپ ط°ظ„ظƒ طں*
*ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¬ط± ط£ظˆظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¨ظپطھط­ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط°ظٹ**ط³ظٹط­طµظ„ ط¹ظ„ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط§ط·ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط³ظٹطھط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط¢ط®ط±**.*

*ظٹط­ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹط±ط؛ط¨ ظپظٹ ظ…طھط§ط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط·ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ**ظٹط±ظٹط¯**.*

*ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¬ط± ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¯ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ**,* *ط«ظ… ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ط¥ط¶ط§ظپط© ط®ط·ظˆط· ظپظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ…ط§ظ‹**ط§ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط§طھ ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط³ظ…ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط±ط³ظ… ظ…ط§ظٹط´ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط®ط·ظˆط· ظˆط¹ظ„ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰**ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ**.*

*ظٹط³طھط®ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¬ط± ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ**طھط³ط§ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ط£ظƒط«ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظپظ‡ظ… ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط± ظ…ط«ظ„**:* *ظƒظ… ظ‡ظˆ**ظ…ط¹ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط± ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط´ط±ط© ط§ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¶ظٹط© ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظƒط«ظٹط±**,* *ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ط© ظ…ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨ط§طھ طھط³ظ…ظ‰**ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط´ط±ط§طھ**.*

*ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ…ط§ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¬ط± ظ…ظ† ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط± ظٹطھظƒظˆظ† ظ„ط¯ظٹط©**طھطµظˆط± ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط§طھط¬ط§ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط¨ظ„ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¹ط± ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظٹط³طھط·ظٹط¹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط±ط± ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط،**.*

*ط¹ظ† ظ…ط§ط°ط§ ظٹط¨ط­ط« ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¬ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ظٹ طں*
*ط¹ظ† ط¹ط¯ط© ط£ظ…ظˆط± طھط³ط§ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظƒظˆظٹظ† طھطµظˆط± ظ„ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط± ظˆظ…ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ… ظ‡ط°ط©**ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط±**:*

*ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط±*
*Trend*

*ظ†ظ‚ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ…ط©*
*Support and Resistance*

*ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„*
*Patterns* 

*ط¹ط²ظ… ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط±*
*Over buy over sell*

*ظˆط³ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ط¨ط´ط±ط­ ظ‡ط°ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط± ظˆظƒظ…ط§ ط°ظƒط±ظ†ط§ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ظ…ط±ط© ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط،**ط£ظ†ظƒ ظپظٹ ط­ط§ط¬ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط·ظ„ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط©**,* *ظˆط£ظ† ظ…ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ظ„ظٹط³ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ظ„ظ„طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„**ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظٹط³ط§ط¹ط¯ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط®ط° ظپظƒط±ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظٹظ…ظ‡ط¯ ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ظ„ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط­ط«**.*

----------

